#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-19
<CasW> Danke
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> hallo commandoline
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> weet jij ook of lid remmelzwaal een persoonlijke wiki heeft?
<commandoline> ik geloof het niet
<commandoline> hij heeft wel een wikiaccount, nu.
<leoquant> ok, komt hij/zij hier wel eens? of op het forum?
<leoquant> is er sprake van een nick ergens?
<commandoline> leoquant: nee, hij werkt gewoon onder zijn naam, en ik ken geen andere accounts van hem.
<leoquant> goed
<commandoline> hij heeft wel launchpad nu (incl CoC getekend) en dus een wikiaccount
<leoquant> yep
<StefandeVries> raar, om je bot in het kanaal te zien. :P
<commandoline> hij is sinds gisteravond continu online geweest :)
<commandoline> en toen heb ik 'm alleen onderbroken omdat Cas zijn bot ook geïnstalleerd moest worden
<StefandeVries> Mooi. :)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb de HTMl-declaratie verbeterd, ik stuur de vernieuwde source weer naar je e-mail :)
<CasW> Hij is in totaal 10 seconden langer online geweest dan OTBot
<CasW> ;)
<commandoline> :P
<StefandeVries> Code sent, commandoline. ;)
<commandoline> ok :)
<commandoline> Ik zal 't zo even uitrollen.
<commandoline> zit mijn nick er ook alweer in als bot operator?
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij niet, zal ik dat even en je dan weer een versie sturen?
<StefandeVries> Ik ga nu even met de hond uit.
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> nee, hoeft niet
<commandoline> ik doe zelf de diff wel even
<commandoline> en stuur dan de versie die draait terug
<StefandeVries> Ben ik weer.
<StefandeVries> Is goed, commandoline
<commandoline> hmm, eigenlijk moeten die bots nog wel apart van elkaar uit te zetten zijn :P
<commandoline> oh, dat kan ook nou ik erover nadenk :P
<commandoline> maakt niet uit, killall python werkt prima :P
<commandoline> ;startmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting mode enabled. The chair is commandoline. Set a ;topic first. Meeting identifier is 3565498970
<commandoline> tést
<StefandeVries> éë
<commandoline> #topic test
<commandoline> ;topic test
<UbuMeet> TOPIC: test
<commandoline> ;endmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting ended. Full meeting log can be found at: http://86.81.49.65/log3565498970.html
<commandoline> wat zijn dat voor vraagtekens :P?
<StefandeVries> Ligt aan mijn client, dus.
<commandoline> ja, dat verklaart ook waarom ik altijd ok? zie hier als jij oké bedoelt :)
<commandoline> de bot werkt iig :P
<StefandeVries> Duh. :P
<commandoline> trouwens, wat voor tekenset gebruik je dan :P? '?' zit in ASCII...
<StefandeVries> geen idee
<commandoline> oh, wacht.
<commandoline> Je bedoelt éë :P
<commandoline> dat zag ik hier niet :P
<commandoline> wel in de logs, trouwens met wat gezoek
<commandoline> ik ga ervandoor, doei!
<RawChid> Ik heb me afgemeld van de mailinglijst van mwanzo.
<StefandeVries> ?
<RawChid> !
<RawChid> Ben binnenkort een tijdje offline, en krijg tegenwoordig te veel mail
<tiempjuuh> RawChid: wat dan?
<RawChid> Ga 5 maanden op reis
<RawChid> Nu heb ik naar 1 week al een paar 100 mailtjes :P
<RawChid> tiempjuuh, ik zag dat je een mailtje had gestuurd naar vertaalteam.
<RawChid> Had je al antwoord/hulp gekregen ?
<RawChid> Anders kun je mij hier atlijd aanschieten (en hopen dat ik reageer:P)
<tiempjuuh> Had al een (algemene) reactie van Cumulus007, heb ook al wat suggesties ingediend (zie statuspagina). Die zijn ook al nagekeken.
<tiempjuuh> Maar ik ga nu even drummen...
<RawChid> Oke mooi, drum ze
<StefandeVries> wb, leoquant
<leoquant> hoi hiccups in de verbinding..:/
<RawChid> Dag leo!
<leoquant> RawChid, !!
<RawChid> leo! leehheeheeooo!
<tiempjuuh> daar benik weer
<RawChid> Lekker gedrumd
<RawChid> Electrisch of 'n echte?
<RawChid> Volgens mij pas je goed in de Mwanzo-band, daar zit nog geen slagwerker bij dacht ik :P
<leoquant> lol
<StefandeVries> Waarom niet... :)
<leoquant> tiempjuuh?
<leoquant> niet bang worden nu
<StefandeVries> We hebben een klarinettist, pianist, organist, zangers, slagwerker..speelt er iemand gitaar?
<tiempjuuh> Electrisch
<CasW> Ik! Niet goed, maar ja
<tiempjuuh> helaas, had liever akoestisch gehad, maar ja, dat vonden de buren geen goed idee, rijtjeshuis:P
<leoquant> dat wordt dan bas CasW
<StefandeVries> Ik neem de Tyros wel mee, voor de gitaar, en dan zing ik wat. :p
<RawChid> En je ouders denk ik ook niet tiempjuuh :P
<leoquant> ik mijn triangel
<tiempjuuh> ghehe
<RawChid> Mijn huisgenoot heeft (gelukkig) ook een electrische
<tiempjuuh> broer, zus?
<tiempjuuh> vader moeder?
<tiempjuuh> student?
<StefandeVries> RawChid is volgens mij student Informatica.
<leoquant> neee!
<leoquant> hij is master of the universe
<tiempjuuh> wat dan?
<tiempjuuh> woesh
<tiempjuuh> klinkt wel koel
<CasW> Is RawChid MOTU? Nooit geweten!
<leoquant> LOL
<tiempjuuh> motu klinkt minder koel :p
<StefandeVries> We zouden de Mwanzo Band eens bij elkaar moeten krijgen, vind ik.
<CasW> Ik heb er nog aan gedacht de kunst van het packagen te leren, alleen maar om master of the universe te worden ;) Alleen ik kon het niet
<RawChid> Hehe, dat was ik Steef, ben paar weken geleden afgestudeerd
<leoquant> StefandeVries> We zouden de Mwanzo Band eens bij elkaar moeten krijgen, vind ik. +1
<RawChid> CasW, packagen lijkt me niet zo moeilijk. Je kunt al programmeren toch.. Denk alleen dat je wel veel ervaring moet opdoen voor je MOTU bent/wordt
<StefandeVries> RawChid: A ja, klopt, vandaar dat je nu ook voor een paar maanden weggaat. :)
<RawChid> Jep
<CasW> RawChid, ik heb het geprobeerd, packagen, hij wilde alleen niet in het menu tevoorschijn komen! :(
<RawChid> Hebben jullie OpenTeacher nog niet "goed" ge-packaged :P
<CasW> Er is iemand mee bezig
<RawChid> CasW, er zijn trouwens package workshops geweest via UDW ofzo Ubuntu Dev Week
<RawChid> Ik heb er ooit 1 gevolgd
<RawChid> Basic studd
<RawChid> stuff*
<CasW> Wanneer dat?
<RawChid> Ik zal kijken of ik iets kan terugvinden
<CasW> RawChid, anders geef jij er gewoon 's een in het kader van Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo ;)
<RawChid> Haha http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+udw+package+workshop
<RawChid> De eerste is een vertaling
<RawChid> Van de Engelse
<CasW> Ah, dank :P :D
<RawChid> Ik ben geen package-koning CasW
<CasW> Je bent MOTU, dan kan je toch heus wel packagen!
<RawChid> Nee, dat zijn roddels
<RawChid> Of je vat het verkeerd op :P
<CasW> Nouja, je kan het vast beter dan mij ;)
<StefandeVries> CasW, heb jij ooit al eens op de toetsen van je piano gezeten?
<CasW> Letterlijk erop? Nee, dan valt-ie om.
<StefandeVries> Ah, digitale?
<CasW> Ja
<CasW> En ik heb geen linkerpedaal... :-|
<StefandeVries> Studiepedaal?
<StefandeVries> Mwah..
<StefandeVries> Mja, bij Allevi komt het heel goed van pas. :p
<CasW> Ja, en nu ook bij zo'n ander liedje wat ik speel. Geen idee meer hoe die heet.
<StefandeVries> Sostenuto is ook fijn om te hebben.
<StefandeVries> Bij FInal Fantasy VII - Those Who Fight komt-ie heel goed van pas.
<StefandeVries> fantastisch stuk :)
<CasW> Mja, ik heb dus alleen een rechterpedaal...
<StefandeVries> Ik op de dig. piano hier thuis ook.
<StefandeVries> En dat is in de meeste gevallen genoeg.
<CasW> Ja, klopt
<CasW> Dit is eigenlijk voor het eerst dat me echt gezegd is dat het handig is om te gebruiken
<StefandeVries> Stukken zoals TWF en Blinded By Light speel ik ook nooit thuis, maar altijd op de vleugel.
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar die pedalen kunnen soms ook écht geschreven nut hebben.
<CasW> Soms.
<CasW> Nee, daarvoor speel ik niet fanatiek genoeg, om die pedalen echt te missen.
<StefandeVries> Nou, wie weet.. :)
<CasW> Ja, wie weet ;)
<tiempjuuh> uitgekletst over pedalen?
<tiempjuuh> :p
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Nu ga ik het namelijk over m'n andere instrument hebben. Het orgel. :p
<StefandeVries> Het elektronisch orgel*
<CasW> Van die orgels met enórme pijpen zijn leuk :)
<StefandeVries> Zolang ze maar elektronisch aangestuurd worden, die pijpen. Anders breek je je vingers en voeten. :p
<tiempjuuh> Goed veel plezier, dan ga ik maar eens naar bed :) tot morgen (of wanneer dan ook!)
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik weet niks meer te zeggen over pedalen. tiempjuuh, kom er maar in. :p
<StefandeVries> :(
<StefandeVries> Tot morgen! :D
<tiempjuuh> Ow, net te laat
<StefandeVries> ;say Dag tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> ja, heb een moeder die vind dat ik 20.30 moet gaan slapen, en een vader die een tijdslot op het internet heeft gezet >:(
<tiempjuuh> maargoed, tot morgenvroeg!
<RawChid> Eens komt de dag dat hij het slot weet te breken
<StefandeVries> Dan is hij MOTU. :P
<RawChid> Of een goede social engineer
<StefandeVries> MOTU is..mooier.
<StefandeVries> hè, leoquant is offline gegaan.
<CasW> Hé ja...
<StefandeVries> Poep. :)
<StefandeVries> :(*
<StefandeVries> Gosh, that was a bad typo.
<CasW> :)
<Idroy_> 'ey oh
<StefandeVries> Idroy_: gefeliciteerd! :D
<Idroy_> StefandeVries, dankje :D
<JanC> hm, hoe oud is tiempjuuh?  ☺
<StefandeVries> 12-14.
<Idroy_> 13, volgens zijn profiel op het forum
<JanC> en 20h30 bedtijd?  :-/
<CasW> Goed, ik ga maar weer 's, doei!
<Idroy_> JanC, zei hij dat?
<JanC> toen ik zo oud was dat 22h of zo (en dan zat ik daarna stiekem nog in bed te lezen :P )
<StefandeVries> Ik moet 22:30, en dan speel ik tot 23;30 nog wat piano. :P
<Idroy_> ghehe
<JanC> StefandeVries: met koptelefoon of zo?
<StefandeVries> Ja. Of elektronisch orgel. Al hoor je dan de pedalen nog goed.
<StefandeVries> Groot voordeel van elektronisch(e) (versterkte) instrumenten, imo. :)
<Idroy_> StefandeVries, idd, dat voordeel heb ik ook met me bas
<Idroy_> alleen heb gebruik ik geen koptelefoon dan, ik speel dan alleen maar onversterkt, maar dan hoor je het nog goed genoeg om te kunnen spelen
<Idroy_> alleen gebruik *
<RawChid> Idroy_ speelt gitaar?
<StefandeVries> M'n orgel heeft sowieso geen speakers, dus ik moet er of speakers op aan sluiten, of koptelefoon. :)
<StefandeVries> Hé!
<StefandeVries> Mwanzo Band compleet! :D
<RawChid> Ik zie de Mwanzo-band compleet worden...
<RawChid> \o/
<Idroy_> RawChid, ik speel basgitaar ;)
<RawChid> Nize
<RawChid> 19:51:43 <+StefandeVries> We hebben een klarinettist, pianist, organist, zangers, slagwerker..speelt er iemand gitaar?
<Idroy_> nu dus alleen nog maar iemand die gitaar speelt... :P
<StefandeVries> Dat kan ik ondervangen met een goeie synthesizer..
<Idroy_> idd
<Idroy_> RawChid, speel jij nog een instrument dan?
<StefandeVries> CasW en leoquant spelen ook piano, dus dat zit wel goed. :P
<StefandeVries> RawChid heeft ooit pogingen gedaan een keyboard te kunnen beheersen.
<Idroy_> ah ja
<StefandeVries> We hebben alles voor een band. :P
<Idroy_> ye, nu alleen nog dezelfde smaken :P
<StefandeVries> Och, een leuke jamsessie.. ;)
<StefandeVries> Qua zang doe en kan ik veel.
<StefandeVries> En ondertussen wat praten over Mwanzo, muziek, artwork, Python.. :p
<RawChid> Ik heb wel eens gepingeld op een keyboard, speel dus niet echt iets
<Idroy_> ik ga ff tv kijken, misschien ben ik er straks nog heel even
<Idroy_> cya later
<Idroy_> 'ey oh, ben ik weer
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-20
<StefandeVries> Hallo :)
<tiempjuuh> hoi
<RawChid> Ronnie, wist je dat je in Google App Engine Python apps kunt hosten?
<Ronnie> ja, dat wist ik
<Ronnie> verder nooit echt mee gewerkt
<Ronnie> er zijn wel veel limitaties
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Ja, dat wel
<RawChid> trijntje, zondag gaat door lijkt me
<RawChid> Ik kan wel vanaf de middag
<RawChid> Hoe laat jij ong.?
<trijntje> RawChid: ik kan ook wel eerder, maar ik geloof niet dat er veel mensen komen
<RawChid> OP het forum zie ik 1 gegadigde Thomas_de_Graaff
<RawChid> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/vertaalspurt-zondag-25-september/
<RawChid> En Broeder Jacos misschien in de namiddag, inderdaad niet veel trijntje
<trijntje> nouja, we hoeven ook niet heel veel meer gelukkig, de afgelopen week is veel vertaald
<RawChid> Dan mail ik morgen ofzo wel dat we niet echt iets organiseren
<RawChid> Ben jij er misschien toch?
<RawChid> Ik waarschijnlijk half
<trijntje> ik ben er wel
<RawChid> Oke
<trijntje> hannie niet, rob niet, gerhard niet
<RawChid> ack
<trijntje> hm, documentatie valt ook onder de nonlangpack deadline, daar zullen we dus deze release geen tijd voor hebben
<trijntje> ik ben weer weg, laters
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-21
<Idroy_> 'ey oh
<StefandeVries> ey oh
<tiempjuuh> heho
<Idroy_> hmmm, even m'n bas pakken, ik hoor ineens een gaaf baslijntje...
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Ik denk dat ik Toccata en Fugue in D mineur weer eens ga proberen. :P
<Idroy_> ghehe, succes :P
<StefandeVries> Ken je het? :P
<Idroy_> niet van naam, maar ik heb het even op YT opgezocht, en toen herkende ik het wel
<StefandeVries> Vooral de pedaallijn is behoorlijk shit.
<StefandeVries> Maar de hande draaien ook overuren. xD
<Idroy_> :P
<StefandeVries> Ik geef het op.
<StefandeVries> Verder dan de eerste 16 maten kom ik niet.
<Idroy_> ff tanden op elkaar en door spelen ;-)
<Idroy_> :P
<StefandeVries> met 64e noten? Nee, sorry. Ik ben fanatiek, maar niet suïcidaal. :P
<Idroy_> xD
<tiempjuuh> lol
<StefandeVries> Ik houd het voor nu wel even op He's A Pirate. :P
<Idroy_> ghehe
<Idroy_> hey leoquant
<leoquant> hoi Idroy_ ツ
<leoquant> how is Idroy_ today?
<leoquant> creatief?
<StefandeVries> Net was-ie een leuk baslijntje aan het spelen. :P
<leoquant> o?
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> waar kan ik dat meehoren/luisteren?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee.
<leoquant> :/
<StefandeVries> Maar als je wlt kan ik regelen dat je met mij kunt meeluisteren terwijl ik probeer de Toccata en Fugue in D mineur te spelen. :P
<Idroy_> ghehe, ik ben net begonnen :P
<leoquant> graag
<Idroy_> verder gaat het met mij wel goed, met jou dan leoquant?
<leoquant> Idroy_, gewoon doorgaan
<leoquant> met mij? dat vraagt nooit iemand!
<leoquant> goed
<Idroy_> mooi :)
<leoquant> Fritigern, welkom ook hier uiteraard
<leoquant> bent u bekend van het forum/irc?
<leoquant> Snicksie, idem, welkom!
<leoquant> RobinJ, ook uiteraard
<Idroy_> voor me verjaardag nieuwe snaren gekregen, was ook echt wel nodig, scheelt echt een hele hoop
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries:  Beter ga je he's a pirate spelen, die kun je :p
<StefandeVries> Psies. Da's geen uitdaging meer
<tiempjuuh> :p
<StefandeVries> Alleen m'n voeten doen pijn. :P
<Idroy_> hmmm, dat nummer is makkelijker dan ik dacht, naja mooi meegenomen :P
<Idroy_> ghehe
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: beter ga je drummen, de basspedaal gaat 50 keer soepeler dan een piano :p
<tiempjuuh> en nog een vraagske:
<tiempjuuh> Waarom hebben jullie 'toestemming om te spreken' en ik niet, en wat is het verschil?
<Idroy_> om dat we gewoon beter zijn
<Idroy_> :P
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh: je bent nog geen officieel lid va Ubuntu NL Mwanzo Team, of wel?
<tiempjuuh> nee, volgens mij niet
<StefandeVries> Daar heb je
<StefandeVries> 't al.
<tiempjuuh> ahso
<tiempjuuh> maar wat is het verschil tussen voice hebben en geen voice hebben?
<StefandeVries> Als het kanaal 'moderated' is(Mode +m) kunnen alleen mensen met voice naar het kanaal zenden
<StefandeVries> Maar het kanaal is dat nu niet
<tiempjuuh> Wanneer wel?
<Idroy_> met meetings enzo
<Idroy_> volgens mij
<Snicksie> hoi @ leoquant :)
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries en Idroy_: bedankt :)
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan :)
<Idroy_> np
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, voiced word je door wat te doen voor ubuntu-nl/mwanzo
<leoquant> dan kent iedereen je daden
<leoquant> word je lid van mwanzo
<leoquant> stroom je door naar de teams binnen ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> zoals Idroy_
<leoquant> en commandoline
<leoquant> bijv.
<StefandeVries> Eigenlijk zoals iedereen hier met voice. :)
<Idroy_> en dan uiteindelijk... dun dun dun... als je wilt ubuntu member
<leoquant> Idroy_, ja waarom niet
<leoquant> :P
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> ik wil het wel opzich
<tiempjuuh> maar....?
<Idroy_> is geen maar
<Idroy_> je weilt het of je wilt het niet :P
<Idroy_> wilt*
<StefandeVries> Ik vind het vooral een titel, een classificatie, een hokje.
<tiempjuuh> oh, dacht dat het een maar.... opmerking was :p
<Idroy_> ik vind het erkenning en een titel :P
<Snicksie> misschien ook nog wel voor een deel verantwoording? :)
<StefandeVries> Erkenning zit vooral in dat er dankbaar gebruik van wordt gemaakt, vind ik. :)
<Idroy_> ik niet
<Idroy_> :P
<Snicksie> tja :)
<StefandeVries> Dan komen we bij de vraag of je erkenning voor jezelf, of voor je daden wilt.
<Idroy_> beide, als het even kan ^^
<tiempjuuh> ghehe
<Idroy_> nee, maar idd, dankbaar gebruik maken ervan is ook bij mij erkenning hoor ;)
<Idroy_> maarja, zo'n titel draagt ook wel wat bij aan erkenning vind ik
<tiempjuuh> Idroy_: jij was toch de artworker?
<Idroy_> yep
<tiempjuuh> mooi werk hoor, dat je doet :o
<Idroy_> dankje :)
<tiempjuuh> Zit je inmiddels al in het artwork team?
<Idroy_> ja
<tiempjuuh> gaaf!:)
<StefandeVries> ;say Hallo?
<StefandeVries> Hmm, dat heb ik uit UbuMeet gehaald, kennelijk.
<Idroy_> meetingology is van het kanaal geflikkerd?
<Idroy_> was ook kapot of niet?
<leoquant> niet geflikkerd
<leoquant> met een bedankje vertrokken idd
<Idroy_> ghehe
<StefandeVries> Is toch wat anders.
<tiempjuuh> ja, da's waar :p
<leoquant> scheelt zoveel werk zo'n bot
<StefandeVries> En laten we ons inzetten voor het behoud van fatsoenlijk taalgebruik. *hint hint*
<leoquant> die het doet dan he...
<Idroy_> leoquant, idd
<leoquant> alan bell is geweldig gewoon
<StefandeVries> Dat zit wel goed, volgens mij.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, zeker!
<leoquant> je bot is fine
<Idroy_> hebben jullie de nieuwe al geprobeerd?
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> niet operationeel
<StefandeVries> Leuk project :)
<leoquant> maar getest
<Idroy_> ah ok
<leoquant> en goed bevonden
<StefandeVries> Ik heb er gisteren of eergisteren nog een bug uit moeten halen, trouwens. :)
<leoquant> welke?
<commandoline> niet-ascii letters (als é) kwamen niet goed in de logs terecht
<StefandeVries> de resulterende HTML-log leverde ASCII-HTML op, in plaats van UTF-8-HTML, zodat de trema's en accenten niet goed doorkwamen. dat is opgelost.
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat dus. :P
<Idroy_> problem solved
<commandoline> idd: http://86.81.49.65/log3565498970.html
<commandoline> StefandeVries moet nu alleen z'n eigen IRC client nog goed zetten :P
<Idroy_> commandoline, ik ben ook al een eindje met het "classroom" icoontje
<StefandeVries> Mja, laat dat maar. :P
<commandoline> Idroy_: leuk :)
<StefandeVries> Hebben jullie nog intro/notificatiegeluiden nodig? :P
<commandoline> nou, voor een webapplicatie vind ik dat niet heel geschikt. Voor OT zie ik mogelijkheden ;)
<StefandeVries> :D
<Idroy_> commandoline, ik zal straks ook nog even de .svg's opnieuw uploaden op ubuntu one... blijkbaar hebben ze een beetje hekel aan blur, ik weet niet of dat een groot probleem is, maar bij mij laat ie de geblurde dingen niet zien in chromium en image viewer, overigens wel in Inkscape
<Idroy_> was je ze van plan te gebruiken? Zo ja better safe than sorry, en dan verander ik ze nog wel even
<commandoline> Idroy_: inkscape is hier geïnstalleerd, geen probleem dus
<commandoline> Idroy_: nee, .svg weergeven gaat in veel browsers niet goed
<commandoline> ik pak in principe gewoon de .png's.
<Idroy_> ok
<Idroy_> dan is het goed
<Idroy_> het viel me laatst een keer op dat die dingen niet echt goed in beeld kwamen bij de thumbnail enzo (en dus ook de browser)
<Idroy_> volgens mij waren ze wel goed in windows.... hmmmm
<StefandeVries> Ja, maak het nog erger. :P
<Idroy_> :P
<tiempjuuh> Zegt dat iets over Linux of Windows :p
<Idroy_> ach ja, beide os'en hebben zo zijn voordelen en nadelen
<tiempjuuh> Jup
<tiempjuuh> Windows XP is best fijn, maar 7 is baggerrr
<Idroy_> 7 is ook erg goed hoor
<Idroy_> vista is alleen wat minder
<tiempjuuh> 7 draait slecht op mijn laptop waar ooit vista op stond
<tiempjuuh> 2.5 gb ram, en toch traag als dikke ....
<Idroy_> draait bij mij hier prima, tot nu toe ook nog geen problemen mee gekregen
<tiempjuuh> Xp draaide echter wel goed...
<Idroy_> hmmm, gnome 3 is best wel fijn
<tiempjuuh> Unity is fijner... vind ik
<Idroy_> ik weet niet, ik vind van unity zo irritant dat ie steeds open gaat als je links tegen de rand van je scherm aan tikt (is niet de enige reden hoor)
<Idroy_> integratie en consistentie van gnome 3 vind ik ook beter
<tiempjuuh> Idroy_: kun je instellen, dat ie dat alleen doet als je de linkerbovenhoek raakt :)
<Idroy_> ah, dacht ik al, dat dat zou kunnen, maarja zoals ik al zei dat dat niet de enige reden was
<tiempjuuh> jup
<Idroy_> wat ik dan nog wel grappig vind (alleen eigenlij ktegelijkertijd ook weer lelijk) is dat die unity met je wallpaper mee kleurt
<tiempjuuh> jahaa
<Idroy_> tjah, het zijn me meningen alleen maar :P
<tiempjuuh> zie dat maar es aan te passen... Is mij nog niet gelukt, de starter (die balk links) doorzichtiger te maken...
<Idroy_> kan met compiz settings manager volgens mij
<Idroy_> maargoed, ik ga eten
<Idroy_> cya later
<tiempjuuh> smakelijk
<Idroy_> ben ik weer
<Idroy_> hmmm, ik zit de hele tijd ongeduldig te wachten op gnome 3.1.92... geen idee waarom eigenlijk, ik wil gewoon even een hele zooi updates installeren (voelt altijd zo goed...)
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey Idroy_
<tiempjuuh> hoi Ronnie
<Ronnie> tiempjuuh: ;)
<Ronnie> naast het forum nog een nieuwe hangout gevonden?
<tiempjuuh> jup
<tiempjuuh> dit is veel directer en sneller
<Ronnie> tiempjuuh: klopt
<tiempjuuh> en het offtopic kanaal is ook wel geinig ;)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik had een vraagje over de artwork wiki... zou ik http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Projecten/Pictogrammen/PersoonlijkeMappen naar opgelost zetten? Ik heb geen idee wat dooitze ermee wilde, ik heb hem wel een keer ge-pmd maar kreeg een heel vaag berichtje terug
<Idroy_> "Omdat ik het design van de huidige niet overkwam met de huisstijl", waarschijnlijk dat die icoontjes niet bij het nieuwe thema horen, maarja ze worden nergens op de site of wat dan ook gebruikt, en we horen er ook niets meer over
<Ronnie> Idroy_: een moeilijke...
<Idroy_> ghehe
<Ronnie> het project heeft niet echt een doel ofzo, maar ik wil dooitze ook niet voor de voet lopen
<Ronnie> er zijn al weinig personen die iets binnen artwork doen, en die personnen moeten we zekerr niet afschrikken
<Idroy_> had even een d/c
<Ronnie> tiempjuuh: heb je al plannen om wat bij te dragen aan ubuntu, of ben je al met iets bezig?
<tiempjuuh> Ronnie: ik heb een aanmelding gestuurd naar het vertaalteam, en ben van plan op de volgende vergadering te komen :)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, had je nog wat gezegd na:   een moeilijke..., me internet viel er namelijk uit
<Ronnie> Idroy_, nee niets meer
<Idroy_> ah ok
<Ronnie> tiempjuuh: super! het vertaal team kan altijd nieuwe hulp gebruiken
<tiempjuuh> dat idee had ik ook :D
<Idroy_> Ronnie, zou ik het dan maar onder afgeronde projecten zetten? Het is dan niet verwijdert, en mocht dooitze er nog wat mee doen, en het is dan nog niet afgerond, dat we dat project weer simpel terug kunnen zetten
<Ronnie> Idroy_prima plan
<Idroy_> zo, onder afgerond gezet, en de banner heb ik er ook boven gezet
<Ronnie> prima werk Idroy_
<Idroy_> oops, negeer me aanmelding voor https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl ... per ongeluk gejoind, daarna zag ik dat je die niet individueel kan joinen...
<Idroy_> naja, is iets kleins
<Ronnie> Idroy_ ik heb geen rechten om deze te negeren, maar iemand moet toch nog een keer door die lijst lopen en idereen afwijzen. geen probleem dus
<Ronnie> Idroy_, wat vind je er van om wat hoger op de ladder van het artwork team te komen?
<leoquant> Idroy_, ?
<Ronnie> hey leoquant
<leoquant> ddos lol
<leoquant> hoi RobinJ
<leoquant> oei Ronnie
<Ronnie> oei wat?
<tiempjuuh> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> robinj...
<RawChid> Hey RobinJ
<tiempjuuh> robinJ?
<tiempjuuh> die is afwezig...
<leoquant> hmm ik zal idroy ff mailen
<leoquant> hij/zij kan geen lid worden van ubuntu-nl
<Ronnie> leoquant Idroy_ is gewoon online
<Ronnie> leoquant...
<Ronnie> (19:34:40) Idroy_: oops, negeer me aanmelding voor https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl ... per ongeluk gejoind, daarna zag ik dat je die niet individueel kan joinen...
<leoquant> **** DIT TEAM KENT GEEN INDIVIDUEEL LIDMAATSCHAP *****
<leoquant> ok
<Idroy_> ey oh ben ik weer
<Ronnie> Idroy_ ben je er nog?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-22
<tiempjuuh> Ik vroeg me af hè, wat moet je doen om de code of conduct te ondertekenen?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, daar is een hele handleiding voor  ..
<tiempjuuh> Waar kan ik die vinden?
<OerHeks> ik zoek ..
<OerHeks> deze log moet wel duidelijk zijn >> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:2TJbS82ylqsJ:irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/30/%2523ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.html+ubuntu-nl+gpg+signing+code+of+conduct&cd=7&hl=nl&ct=clnk&gl=nl&client=ubuntu
<OerHeks> mij is het ook gelukt :-D
<tiempjuuh> flinke kluif, maar bedankt :)
<OerHeks> ja het zijn een paar stapjes.
<OerHeks> 1 stapje duurt zo lang als de snelheid van je pc, die key genereren
<OerHeks> lekker je pc op 100% laten blazen
<CasW> OerHeks; je stuurt hem nu naar de Google cacheversie van de site ;)
<OerHeks> ehm ja, daar vond ik het weer, hebde gij een betere link ?
<CasW> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/30/%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.html
<CasW> (Staat bovenin, een link naar de "huidige versie")
<OerHeks> sjorrie, mijn hooffie zit vol snot, snotter
<CasW> Gezondheid, dan, OerHeks
<tiempjuuh> Leuk, kan mijn laptop weer uitvallen van de hitte ;D
<leoquant> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/taxonomy/term/92  is ook bruikbaar tiempjuuh
<leoquant> tis erg veel gedoe
<tiempjuuh> Waarom?
<leoquant> geen idee
<tiempjuuh> Ze wilden niet dat beginners het ondertekenden ofzo?
<leoquant> precies, zo lijkt het wel....
<leoquant> maar dat filmpje is bruikbaar, net als de workshop van ronnie
<OerHeks> het is wel een technische hobbel idd. hieruit blijkt hoe sterk je bent met de materie, of hoe sterk je bent in samenwerking en vragen...
<leoquant> kiom je er niet uit: hier melden
<tiempjuuh> aha
<tiempjuuh> ik ga er thuis mee aan de slag
<leoquant> succes ツ
<tiempjuuh> maar op mijn kleptop draait Kubuntu, en mijn vaste pc met Ubuntu is even (zeg maar: voor altijd) uit de running... Heeft Kubuntu ook zo een hulpje ingebouwd?
<leoquant> seahorse?
<tiempjuuh> Oké, ja, ik zit nu op windows (bij mijn oma, zie ook offtopic) en dus kan ik het niet checken, maar ik probeer het als ik thuis ben :)
<leoquant> ok
<Idroy_> 'ey oh
<tiempjuuh> hoi
<Idroy_> sweet, de estimated release dat van GIMP komt nu blijkbaar een maand dichterbij, dan dat het eerst was
<tiempjuuh> hm, mooi
<StefandeVries> Wat is moi?
<tiempjuuh> [18:44] <Idroy_> sweet, de estimated release dat van GIMP komt nu blijkbaar een maand dichterbij, dan dat het eerst was
<StefandeVries> Ah :)
<Idroy_> dat dus ;)
<tiempjuuh> jap
<StefandeVries> Het wordt tijd dat Yamaha eens met nieuwe orgels komt.
<Idroy_> StefandeVries, vind je zo'n ouwe elektrische hammond orgel niet wat?
<Idroy_> met zo'n draaiende speaker enzo
<Idroy_> zulke gave dingen vind ik dat :P
<StefandeVries> Heel leuk en nostalgisch, maar de rotary speaker wordt perfect geëmuleerd door m'n huidige orgel en Korg Kronos. :P
<StefandeVries> Ze spelen wel fijn, die Hammonds.
<Idroy_> geëmuleerd is toch niet het echte werk he, vind ik wel een beetje nep
<Idroy_> :P
<tiempjuuh> Ik wil de code of conduct tekenen, maar ik heb Kubuntu, dus gaat dit (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/22/%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.html) niet op, leoquant raadde me seahorse aan, maar dat blijkt voor gnome te zijn. Wie o wie weet een soortgelijk proggie voor kde?
<StefandeVries> Idroy_: er zitten ook gitaren, strijkers, blaasinstrumenten in zo'n orgel. Het gaat niet om het realisme, maar om de registraties en je coördinatie als je zo'n ding bespeelt. En de lol, natuurlijk. :P
<Idroy_> ja ok, plezier er van krijgen is ook belangrijk, alleen zou ik ook wel een beetje een goed/realistisch geluid er uit willen krijgen, anders heb je er ook zo weinig aan
<StefandeVries> Daar heb je professionele synths voor.
<StefandeVries> En de geluiden in de Electone's zijn zeker niet slecht.
<StefandeVries> Electones*
<Idroy_> ach ja
<StefandeVries> ja.
<StefandeVries> :P
<Idroy_> ik zou toch liever gewoon een ouwe hammond dan willen ofzo, dan iets wat allerlei geluidjes kan produceren maar nergens ECHT goed in is (jack of all trades, master of none idee)
<Idroy_> of gewoon een echte full size kerk orgel, helaas zijn ze zo groot en zo duur :P
<StefandeVries> En je kunt ze niet bespelen toch?
<Idroy_> nope dat kan ik niet nee, alsnog kan ik daar toch wel een mening over hebben?
<StefandeVries> Ja, zeker, dat zeg ik ook niet :)
<StefandeVries> Maar dan heb je een kerkorgel, en kan je er niks mee. :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, alle registers opentrekken en dn rammen.
<Idroy_> idd
<Idroy_> ook leuk
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat is een sport: hoe snel staan de buren voor de deur?
<Idroy_> ghehe
<Idroy_> komt ronnie vanavond nog online? Er staat me iets van bij dat hij er normaal gesproken op donderdag niet is (maakt mij overigens niets uit), ik zag net dat hij me gister avond nog wat gevraagd had (via de logs), maar toen was ik al weg
<StefandeVries> Geen idee.
<StefandeVries> Mensen komen en gaan hier altijd. :P
<Idroy_> das waar
<tiempjuuh> ghehe
<StefandeVries> Ik ga nu even spelen. :)
<Idroy_> ok
<Idroy_> ik heb het net nog even gedaan :P
<Idroy_> zo'n fijne baslijn heeft dit nummer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-7MeqSIj4E, oh zo simpel, maar wel grappig om te spelen
<tiempjuuh> timo@timo-A8M:~$ man pgp
<tiempjuuh> Er is geen pagina over pgp
<StefandeVries> Verkeerde kanaal. ;)
<tiempjuuh> woeps, ja... sorry
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HizFARAL4Gk&feature=related  Deze heeft pas een leuke baslijn. ;)
<Idroy_> lol, ja die is ook wel grappig, hmmm, ff kijken of ik ergens kan vinden hoe ik die moet spelen...
<StefandeVries> Met je voeten, duh. :P
<Idroy_> hurr durr
<StefandeVries> hurr durr?
<Idroy_> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hurr%20durr
<Idroy_> de eerste :P
<StefandeVries> That is, without a doubt, the most lame definition I have ever come across. :P
<Idroy_> naja, tis wel de juiste definitie ervoor :P
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Dat wel.
<Idroy_> zo... dat typische bas deuntje van beat it kan ik nu ook... ik zie ook dat het hele nummer daar uit bestaat.... (voor de baslijn dan)
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> In mijn versie neem ik die gewoon twee maten op, en laat 'm dan meelopen.
<Idroy_> ideaal
<StefandeVries> Kan ik nog wat losse noten spelen, wel zo afwisselend. :P
<Idroy_> ye idd
<StefandeVries> Jeej, verlengsnoer.
<Idroy_> kunnen soms behoorlijk handig zijn
<Idroy_> waarvoor heb je hem nodig als ik vragen mag?
<Idroy_> :P
<CasW> Vooral als de kabel anders te kort is.
<StefandeVries> Nu hoef ik niet te kiezen tussen telefoonlader, netbooklader, orgelvoeding en pianovoeding. :P
<StefandeVries> Verlengsnoer annex stekkerdoos.
<Idroy_> ideaal
<StefandeVries> La Nozze Di Figaro - W. A. Mozart.
<StefandeVries> ippiekajee.
<StefandeVries> Welkom, Snicksie :)
<Snicksie> hoi StefandeVries :)
<tiempjuuh> hey Snicksie
<Idroy_> commandoline, ik heb het icoontje voor de classroom tab af, zeg maar wat je ervan vindt en als er iets verandert aan moet worden: http://ubuntuone.com/6zObXVTtB3DCNSkSlSy79c
<commandoline> ziet er goed uit. :)
<Idroy_> mooi :)
<Idroy_> dat waren ze of niet? nu heb je alle logo's en icoontjes?
<commandoline> ik zal even kijken
<commandoline> schedule, classroom en Q&A staan hier
<commandoline> ik had van het hoofdlogo nog geen zip, geloof ik.
<commandoline> en dat is idd iig voorlopig alles :)
<Idroy_> oh ok, dan zal ik je die nog even sturen van het logo zelf
<commandoline> het is een mooie set geworden :)
<Idroy_> dankje :)
<commandoline> de nieuwe interfaceindeling neemt wat tijd, maar ik zal proberen om ze daarna z.s.m. in het programma te integreren :)
<StefandeVries> Wordt mooi, denk ik. :)
<Idroy_> dit is van het logo zelf: de svg is een beetje raar geworden, als je wat naar links kijkt zie je een borstel... (die ik er in had gemaakt, en uiteindelijk niet erbij vond passen en maar naar links heb gedaan)
<Idroy_> http://ubuntuone.com/p/1I1j/
<commandoline> ok, dan heb ik ze allemaal :)
<Idroy_> mooi :)
<Idroy_> ben je al begonnen met het interface te her indelen?
<commandoline> ja, maar een heleboel onderdelen zijn nog niet teruggeplaatst
<commandoline> en de details zijn het lastigst
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Idroy_> al een preview? :P
<commandoline> hmm, nu niet.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben weg.
<StefandeVries> Tot later, iedereen!
<commandoline> maar ik kan na het weekend misschien wel wat laten zien.
<commandoline> doei StefandeVries!
<Idroy_> cya
<Idroy_> commandoline, ik ben benieuwd :)
<tiempjuuh> Ah leoquant: heb gezocht op dat seahorse: dat was voor gnome, maar ik heb een kde proggie gevonden, dus ik ga er morgen mee aan de slag :)
<leoquant> ok!
<Idroy_> leoquant, je hebt gemerkt dat ik me gister per ongeluk heb aangemeld voor dat ubuntu nl team?
<Idroy_> :P
<leoquant> KGpg tiempjuuh ?
<leoquant> Idroy_, no problem ツ
<tiempjuuh> jep leoquant maar ik ga :)
<leoquant> Idroy_, ik kan nog geen nieuwe icons toevoegen aan enkele ubuntu-nl teams
<leoquant> icons veranderen kan alleen een admin
<leoquant> van launchpad teams
<Idroy_> leoquant, oh ok, van welke teams?
<leoquant> webteam editors en webteam
<Idroy_> ah ok
<leoquant> commandoline, kan dat bij webteam bijv wel
<commandoline> klopt
<leoquant> ik zal hem de iocons toesturen
<leoquant> als ik ze nog heb
<Idroy_> ok, anders heb ik ze nog wel op me ubuntu one staan
<leoquant> punaise icon en apstaart icon
<leoquant> e
<Idroy_> idd
<leoquant> zeer bedankt voor je artwork trouwens
<Idroy_> http://ubuntuone.com/p/14QT/
<leoquant> tis fraai
<Idroy_> http://ubuntuone.com/p/14Kn/
<leoquant> back later.....:)
<Idroy_> bedankt voor het compliment, graag gedaan hoor :)
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> ik pak die van het webteam, ok?
<commandoline> (die prikbordachtige)
<Idroy_> je moet ze beide hebben ;)
<commandoline> ja, maar het lp team kan er maar één hebben
<commandoline> en website-editors kan ik volgens mij niet bij
<Idroy_> het apenstaartje is voor het website team, en de punaise icoontje is voor het team die ook die blogs bij houdt
<commandoline> webteam regelt website, prikbord en planet
<commandoline> serverteam regelt zeg maar alles wat niet over de content gaat
<Idroy_> ja wacht even
<Idroy_> deze is goed: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-webteam
<commandoline> dat is het webteam (het team dat de content regelt)
<commandoline> het andere team is volgens mij het serverteam
<Idroy_> ja, dat zie ik (ik kan lezen ;-))
<commandoline> weet ik :P
<Idroy_> ik moet heel even kijken waar dat apenstaartje bij hoort
<Idroy_> heb je een link naar dat server team?
<commandoline> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-website
<Idroy_> ah ja, die moet het apenstaartje krijgen
<Idroy_> naja, dat kan ronnie wel regelen denk ik
<Idroy_> zie ik *
<commandoline> idd :)
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik heb ook nog een logo voor dit team:  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-gemeenschapsleiding
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat is mooi. :) Heb je een link?
<Idroy_> http://ubuntuone.com/0yLkPUSdSb8N1VGNEFN7Dz
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> hmmm, hier kan ik mooi zien welke terams nog geen logo's hebben https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl/+members#active :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zou je ook een versie kunnen maken zonder zwartomrande kroontjes? Dan komt het beter overeen met de stijlgids.
<commandoline> ubuntu-nl-webteam heeft trouwens nog geen 14px logo
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wel leuke logo' s trouwens. :)
<Idroy_> commandoline, zit in de zip :)
<Idroy_> dankje :)
<commandoline> Idroy_: nee, alleen 64, 192 en svg.
<Idroy_> oh
<commandoline> Kan ik gewoon die 64px schalen?
<Idroy_> dan moet ik dat ff fixen
<Idroy_> zo klaar
<Idroy_> nee wacht maar eve
<Idroy_> even*
<commandoline> ok, ook goed.
<Idroy_> http://ubuntuone.com/5lTTRYp3VCROCRejsu7Fb4
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, is het gelukt met het logo?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idroy_, nog een vraag, zou het kleinste logo niet duidelijker zijn als er alleen een kroontje op zou staan, ipv. een verkleining van het grootste logo? Nu wordt de schaal zo klein dat het niet meer herkenbaar is volgens mij.
<Idroy_> hmmm, ja kan geregeld worden
<Idroy_> lijkt mij ook wel een beter plan
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idroy_, en ik had ook nog een vraag over de zwarte omranding van het kroontje in de logo's. Ik denk dat het logo beter bij de stijlvoorschriften aansluit zonder de zwarte omranding. Zou je een versie kunnen maken zonder die zwarte omranding?
<Idroy_> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey Idroy_
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik kan heel even kijken naar die zwarte lijnen,
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: de meeting van vanavond gaat die door?
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik zag net ook in de logs dat je aan me vroeg of ik nog hogerop wilde komen in het artwork team?
<Ronnie> ja, ik ben nog op zoek naar een mede-beheerder die eventueel mij later een keer gaat vervangen. Heb je interesse
<Idroy_> opzich wel, wat houdt het een beetje in?
<Ronnie> praktisch zal er eigenlijk weinig veranderen, omdat toch iedereen dezelfde rechten heeft. Maar dat zal vooral betekenen dat jij ook een aanspreekpunt wordt en op launchapd als admin gemerkt wordt
<Idroy_> ah ok
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, de meeting voor de websitevernieuwing is begonnen. ;)
<Idroy_> uhm, ja, dat lijkt me eigenlijk wel wat :)
<Ronnie> je lijkt me ook prima geschikt daarvoor :D
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, hier heb je ze: http://ubuntuone.com/1Arfk8PuM4KGDVe2pXyezw
<Ronnie> ik zal straks een bericht op het forum plaatsen en launchpad updaten
<Idroy_> Ronnie, dankje :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx. Idroy_  ik kijk er straks naar.
<Idroy_> ok prima :)
<Idroy_> ziet er inderdaa beter uit, t.o.v. de andere logoś
<Idroy_> ik ga heel even, ben er zometeen denk ik wel weer
<Idroy_> tot straks
<RawChid> trijntje_, heb je een voorbeeld .po?
<RawChid> Of een stukje via pastebin
<RawChid> plurals worden denk ik niet (goed) ondersteund
<Idroy_> ben ik weer :)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik zie dat je me admin hebt gemaakt van het artwork team
<Idroy_> dankje :)
<Ronnie> Idroy_, dat is alvast stap  1
<Idroy_> ghehe
<Idroy_> idd
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, is het nog gelukt met het logo van de gemeenschapsleiding?
<Idroy_> hoe is het met de meeting van het website thema gegaan?
<commandoline> Idroy_: die is nog bezig
<commandoline> #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<commandoline> het onderwerp is overigens wat breder
<commandoline> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-nl/184/detail/
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Idroy_> even dat kanaal aan favorieten toegevoegd :), en ook even gejoind :P
<commandoline> :)
<trijntje_> RawChid: oeps, ik zie het nu pas, zit op mn laptop
<trijntje_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/80594943/po_gbrainy-nl.po
<RawChid> np
<trijntje_> ik wilde vandaag nog beta2 installeren, maar het lijkt er op dat dat er niet in zit
<RawChid> Oke, geen tijd meer?
<Idroy_> volgens mij is ie oficieel nog niet uit :P
<Idroy_> de laatste daily build is van vannacht 2 uur volgens mij
<trijntje_> haha,daar ga ik zeker niet op wachten
<RawChid> trijntje_, misschien moet ik het script hernoemen naar ends-with-period
<RawChid> Of nog algemener..
<RawChid> PoChecker ofzo
<RawChid> Suggesties zijn welkom
<trijntje_> hmm, ff denken
<trijntje_> pochecker klinkt goed eigenlijk
<Idroy_> hmmm, daar kan een lees foutje fataal mee zijn: Poochecker... of heb ik nu wat te veel fantasie?
<Idroy_> :P
<trijntje_> zo, pakketomschrijvingen in main voor oneiric is volledig vertaald
<trijntje_> ja das waar, woordspeling met 'rachid' bedenken?
<RawChid> Hehe, mijn eigen naam vind ik niet nodig :P
<Idroy_> wat doet je script dan?
<RawChid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/695294/
<Idroy_> ah ja, checken of de vertalingen een beetje kloppen
<RawChid> Ja, checken op triviale foutjes
<Idroy_> idd
<trijntje_> wel gaaf dat je dat in python met zo weinig code kan schrijven, in C++ zou het een stuk meer zijn
<RawChid> Ja inderdaad :)
<RawChid> Voor dit soort simpele taken gebruik ik graag Python :)
<Idroy_> hoeveel tijd heeft het je gekost om dat te schrijven eigenlijk?
<RawChid> Eerste versie een half uur ofzo omdat ik het inlezen van strings uit PO ergens anders vandaan had
<RawChid> Daarna wel steeds verbeteringen en nieuwe 'checks'
<RawChid> Hooguit een dag in totaal denk ik
<Idroy_> ah ja
<RawChid> Kun je ook een beetje programmeren?
<Idroy_> nope :)
<RawChid> Ambitie? :P
<Idroy_> heeeeeeeel klein beetje dan, maar dat is echt echt minimaal. (af en toe een opdrachtje voor informatica)
<Idroy_> me ambitie ligt niet echt bij programmeren eerlijk gezegd
 * trijntje_ heeft wel ambitie, maar het komt er nooit zo van. Misschien eens een bestaand project adopteren ofzo
<RawChid> Persoonlijk vind ik dat je hebt goede designers en goede coders, maar weinig die beide goed kunnen
<RawChid> FYI, dit was versie 1: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rachidbm/+junk/ends-with-dot/revision/1/ends-with-dot.py
<Idroy_> ja, inderdaad, daarvoor heb je ook de "gezegde": "jack of all trades, master of none"
<RawChid> trijntje_, misschien kun je teh POChecker verbeteren :P. Ik ben over een tijdje niet meer beschikbaar, dan kun jij al het zware programmeerwerk op je nemen
<RawChid> Maar wil je ook 'serieus' de design kant op of is het hobbie?
<Idroy_> naja, ik heb nu nog 2 jaar wat ik na deze school wil gaan doen. Tot nu toe wil ik denk ik bio-medische technologie gaan doen, dus dan is het meer een hobby
<RawChid> Hehe, doet trijntje_ ook niet zoiets?
<Idroy_> maar het kan best wel zijn dat het wat gaat verschuiven en dat het meer de design kant op gaat. (aangezien dat best wel lekker gaat imho :P)
 * trijntje_ doet theoretische biologie 
<trijntje_> RawChid: ik zit nu wat aandachtiger de source te lezen, ik heb wel eens wat in python gedaan maar ben nooit zo ver gekomen (self enzo)
<trijntje_> vanaf wanneer ben je trouwens weg?
<RawChid> Ja, dat is er later bijgekomen. self is voor die class, moet je blijkbaar steeds meegeven. Soort van 'this'  in Java (of C++ ?)
<RawChid> vanaf nov.
<commandoline> self is de instantie van de class idd.
<commandoline> komt overeen met this, maar wordt expliciet meegegeven in python ('explicit is better than implicit')
<trijntje_> oja, wel n beetje redundant om dat elke keer te typen ;)
<RawChid> Maar de eerste commit (URL die ik net gaf) is eigenlijk de kern van het script, de rest is gewoon meuk eromheen
<commandoline> trijntje_: maar wel duidelijk, zeker in bijv. een classmethod waar cls het eerste object is dat doorgegeven wordt
<commandoline> en python scheelt op andere punten genoeg typewerk om het zich hier te kunnen veroorloven :P
<trijntje_> RawChid: dus vanaf november ben je op reis, staat al vast voor hoe lang?
<JanC> RawChid: "self" is gewoon de conventie voor de interne naam voor je object in feite ;)
<Idroy_> ik maar eens
<Idroy_> cya later
<JanC> als je dat graag 'this' noemt, werkt ook...   :P
<RawChid> trijntje_ kent C++, dus probeerde het een beetje begrijpbaar te maken
<JanC> een method is gewoon een functie die het object waarop die moet ingrijpen als eerste parameter heeft
<RawChid> En zonder die self is het een global functie. Of roep je een global functie aan
<trijntje_> In C++ is het object.func, als ik me niet vergis ;)
<JanC> trijntje_: in Python roep je het meestal ook zo aan
<JanC> in je code
<JanC> maar in C++ wordt dat onderhuids ook vertaald naar een functieaanroep die het object meekrijgt als parameter
<JanC> de hudigie processors kennen immers geen objecten  :P
<trijntje_> ouderwetse zooi ;)
<JanC> processors met object-ondersteuning in de instructieset bestonden in de jaren 1980 wel...
<JanC> ik vrees dat het onderzoek daarnaar sindsdien grotendeels stilgevallen is  :-/
<trijntje_> ik heb geen idee of dat handig zou zijn
<trijntje_> we hebben ook maar 26 letters en dat gaat ook prima, ik hoef geen toetsenbord met ondersteuning voor woorden ;)
<JanC> trijntje_: ik kan je anders garanderen dat het toetsenbord-met-woorden van de Sinclair ZX Spectrum grandioos was  :P
<JanC> (op de BASIC commandline hadden de toesten een speciale betekenis op plaatsen waar een BASIC commando moest komen, zodat je maar één toetsdruk per commando nodig had)
<trijntje_> JanC: dat moet wel een groot toetsenbord zijn geweest
<JanC> juist helemaal niet
<JanC> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/File:ZXSpectrum48k.jpg
<JanC> trijntje_: ^^^
<trijntje_> dat valt mee, maar heeft ook niet heel veel woorden
<JanC> (zoals je ziet stonden zelfs de kleuren op het tobo!)
<JanC> trijntje_: alle BASIC-commando's staan er op  ;)
<trijntje_> das wel handig. Ik geloof dat je ook programmers-dvorak toetsenbord hebt, met veelgebruikte speciale tekens op handige plaatsen
<JanC> trijntje_: het was vooral handig dat de commandline intelligent genoeg was om automatisch te weten waar een commando en waar een letter uit het tobo moest komen
<trijntje_> nouja, ik ga toch maar geen BASIC leren
<trijntje_> ik ben er vandoor
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-23
<Idroy_> ey oh
<tiempjuuh> Ik ben nu bezig met de tutorial 'hoe de coc te ondertekenen', maar krijg een foutmelding als ik dit intik: 	gpg --decrypt coc.txt
<Idroy_> Ronnie, zou je voor dit team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-website, dit logo kunnen gebruiken? :) http://ubuntuone.com/2PaoNq6xWSmScm4uI6Wv6Q
<tiempjuuh> > gpg: versleuteld met RSA sleutel, ID 0Cxxx4FD
<tiempjuuh> > gpg: decoderen mislukt: secret key not available
<Snicksie> hm, ik heb die sleutel wel voor elkaar gekregen tiempjuuh, ik zal je wel helpen :)
<Ronnie> Idroy_, brilliant logo. Echt super. Ik weet niet of ik de rechten heb ik dit te doen, maar zal straks even kijken
<Snicksie> even zien he
<Idroy_> volgens mij ben je admin in dat team
<Ronnie> mooi, dan kan ik dat regelen :D
<Idroy_> dankje :D
<Snicksie> welke tutorial gebruik je tiempjuuh en wat is je al wel gelukt?
<Idroy_> ik ga, cya later
<tiempjuuh> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/30/%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.html
<tiempjuuh> die, en het is me tot aan het bestandje coc.txt gelukt...
<tiempjuuh> Ik gebruik KDE, met KGPG.
<Snicksie> okay
<Snicksie> ik heb het zelf via de commandline gedaan en dat ging me wel vrij goed af ;)
<Snicksie> even zien he...
<Snicksie> dus je zit nu aan het begin van stap 4, tiempjuuh ?
<tiempjuuh> Ik kan opzich wel seahorse installeren (het programma dat gebruikt wordt in de tut) maar ik ben bang dat dat de halve gnome omgeving meesleurt, en daar heb ik een hekel aan
<Snicksie> hm, ik heb dat gewoon via commandline gedaan en dat ging goed :p
<Snicksie> je secret key, heb je die op een andere plaats gezet dan normaal?
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: neen, halverwege stap 3
<Snicksie> even zien
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: waar moet ie dan staan?
<Snicksie> eh, de standaardlocatie die aangegeven wordt
<tiempjuuh> volgens mij was dat /root/.Kgpg ofzo
<tiempjuuh> je moet het als root uitvoeren, anders doet ie hetniet...
<tiempjuuh> het niet*
<Snicksie> hm, volgens mij werkte het bij mij zonder root...
<Snicksie> alleja, de commandline-versie toch
<tiempjuuh> ik zal even kijken wat seahorse allemaal meeneemt...
<Snicksie> ik heb gebruik gemaakt van deze (engelstalige) tutorial voor het maken van een gpg-key : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<tiempjuuh> Sja, OerHeks raadde mij deze aan...
<tiempjuuh> ben nu seahorse erop aan het pleuren...
<tiempjuuh> klaar, zal het opnieuw proberen, maar dan met seahorse :)
<Snicksie> :)
<Snicksie> tja, hangt er vanaf wat je liever gebruikt natuurlijk :)
<Snicksie> ik ben persoonlijk wel fan van de terminal, maar voor beginners is het natuurlijk normaal gezien gemakkelijker via de GUI
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: doe alles liever via de gui, maar ik ben niet bang voor de terminal.
<Snicksie> :)
<tiempjuuh> Kan me nog iemand herinneren op het forum, die na het woord terminal nooit meer gekomen is (echt waar!) :p
<Snicksie> oei :p
<Snicksie> ik ga even snel herstarten naar mijn linux (ik heb multiboot)
<Snicksie> ik ben er weer tiempjuuh :)
<tiempjuuh> Ha, zat je net in windows? Foei! ;)
<Snicksie> nee, mac :)
<tiempjuuh> nog erge ;p
<Snicksie> ik heb mijn fotosoep op mac geinstalleerd, evenals een aantal andere adobe-tools
<tiempjuuh> :p*
<Snicksie> nja, ik pak het beste van alle OSsen :p
<tiempjuuh> ghehe
<Snicksie> en aangezien ik nog even wat programmeerwerk wil doen ga ik terug naar hier :p
<Snicksie> okay, ik heb nu ook seahorse blijkbaar :p
<Snicksie> wist niet dat da seahorse heette ^^
<tiempjuuh> ik ook niet, tot leoquant daarmee kwam :p
<Snicksie> tja :p
<tiempjuuh> hoe kan ik eigenlijk de .txt.asc openen, kgpg wil hem overschrijven/hernoemen?
<Snicksie> eh, even zien he
<tiempjuuh> laat maar, verkeerd gekeken....
<tiempjuuh> kate wil hem wel openen :)
<Snicksie> :)
<RawChid> VIm
<Snicksie> lol :p
<Snicksie> dan heb je het ook ergens over he RawChid :)
<Snicksie> das commandline :)
<Snicksie> als ik dingen via commandline wil >lezen< gebruik ik meestal gewoon cat :)
<Snicksie> alleja, cat filename.txt | less
<Snicksie> of more
<Snicksie> kweeni meer welke
<tiempjuuh> jeeehh!!! GELUKT!!! https://launchpad.net/~tiwiedie
<RawChid> of gewoon: less file.txt
<tiempjuuh> nano is bij de weg ook wel fijn :)
<Snicksie> less dus :)
<Snicksie> proficiat tiempjuuh !
<RawChid> Wat is er gelukt?
<Snicksie> ah, lol :p
<Snicksie> dat kan dus ook :$
<tiempjuuh> RawChid: de coc ondertekenen :)
<RawChid> of cat file.txt | pastebinit en dan CTRL+klik op de URL en lezen in je browser :P
<RawChid> Ah, nize tiempjuuh
<Snicksie> nja ,greppen is ook tof
<tiempjuuh> dankje :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo :)
<tiempjuuh> hoi :)
<StefandeVries> Hé!
<StefandeVries> Waar is UbuMeet!
<tiempjuuh> weet ik niet
<StefandeVries> Nou-hou! :(
<StefandeVries> My precious!
<tiempjuuh> misschien slaapt hij
<tiempjuuh> hij is ook wel eens moe
<StefandeVries> Van wat? Idlen? :P
<Snicksie> botten slapen niet tiempjuuh :D
<Snicksie> botten botten altijd :D
<Snicksie> mr botten zijn wel tof :p
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: weet ik wel :p
<Snicksie> k heb er ooit zelfs een gemaakt, een irc-bot
<Snicksie> in php :p
<Snicksie> ^^
<StefandeVries> Ja, UbuMeet komt van mijn hand.
<tiempjuuh> en deed ie het ook, Snicksie
<StefandeVries> Maar commandoline host m
<Snicksie> hij werkte ook ja :)
<StefandeVries> Altijd fijn. :P
<tiempjuuh> Ik ga even wat drinken
<Snicksie> maar ik heb geen idee waar zijn sourcecode rondzwerft
<StefandeVries> In de cloud?
<StefandeVries> UbuMeet is in Python geschreven.
<StefandeVries> Ik denk dat ik 'm zelf even online breng
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<StefandeVries> alles goed?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, hoi
<leoquant> best wel StefandeVries
<leoquant> en met jou?
<StefandeVries> Goed, alweer bij de piano :)
<leoquant> prima
<leoquant> zeg
<StefandeVries> Ik wilde even zeggen dat UbuMeet om een of andere reden offline is, en dat ik 'm zometeen zelf online breng.
<leoquant> onze piano is electronisch gestemd...
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> ja?
<leoquant> een gek apparaat met drie sporen
<leoquant> voor de drie snaren per toon
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant> wanneer die tonen apart gelijk zijn gestemd
<leoquant> volgt er een meldietje
<leoquant> o
<StefandeVries> Dat kan best, die apparaatjes ken ik
<leoquant> bizar gezicht
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> vooral omdat de stemmer dopjes in zijn oren deed
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> weet jij hoe zo iets heet/ dat apparaat dus?
<StefandeVries> Speelt-ie weer goed?
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Verder dan stemapparaat kom ik niet.
<leoquant> ik ga even googlen
<StefandeVries> Ik kan het mijn vader ook niet vragen, want die is weg.
<leoquant> electr. stemmen
<leoquant> http://www.rockpalace.com/Stemapparaat
<leoquant> zoiets
<StefandeVries> Ja, twee ervan hebben we zelf.
<StefandeVries> Om de beoordeling van m'n vader te controleren. :)
<OerHeks> leoquant, StefandeVries instrument stemmen kan toch ook met http://home.gna.org/fmit/
<StefandeVries> Voor een piano is dat niet heel handig.
<StefandeVries> Zeker bj een grote vleugel niet.
<StefandeVries> Maar voor een gitaar, of zelfs je stem wel. :)
<tiempjuuh> hey leoquant, het is me gelukt de coc te signen :)
<StefandeVries> Nice, tiempjuuh :)
<OerHeks> netjes
<leoquant> top tiempjuuh
<leoquant> via het filmpje?
<Idroy_> ey oh
<leoquant> 'lo
<StefandeVries> lo
<tiempjuuh> sorry voor de late reaktie, nee via http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/30/%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.html
<Idroy_> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Hileu!
<Idroy_> Al een tijdje niets meer van gehoord, maar hoe gaat het eigenlijk met de re-approval plannen?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag.
<OerHeks> het hele verhaal, is mij nogsteeds schimmig, en onduidelijk, als ik het even zo mag stellen.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga naar het centrum des stads.
<StefandeVries> Adieë wa!
<Idroy_> ok
<Idroy_> cya
<Idroy_> ah, daar is leoquant, die kan ons er vast meer over vertellen
<OerHeks> ik ben wel blij, dat we de commerciële progjes in 11.10 niet hoeven te ondersteunen :-D
<Idroy_> " Al een tijdje niets meer van gehoord, maar hoe gaat het eigenlijk met de re-approval plannen?"
<leoquant> Idroy_, ik moet eerst even eten..:)
<Idroy_> oh ok
<Idroy_> no problem
<Idroy_> :)
<Idroy_> OerHeks, het zou wat zijn als we dat zouden moeten gaan doen :P
<leoquant> Idroy_, de reapproval pagina is feitelijk klaar
<leoquant> er ontbreekt nog wel een onderdeel
<Idroy_> ah, ok
<Idroy_> en welk onderdeel is dat? :P
<leoquant> maar het is een speerpunt voor ubuntu nl om weer loco te worden
<leoquant> voortgangspagina
<Idroy_> Ah, okay
<leoquant> maar de pagina is in/op orde
<Idroy_> wanneer zijn jullie van plan om de re-approval te gaan doen?
<leoquant> ik zocht even naar de pagina
<leoquant> binnenkort toch wel
<Idroy_> de vorige herkeuring was wat dubieus verlopen toch? Dat net één persoon er niet mee eens was, met een vage reden?
<leoquant> geen idee eigenlijk Idroy_
<leoquant> in ieder geval is de insteek positief en constructief nu
<leoquant> ik zoek nog even naar de page...
<Idroy_> ah, das het belangrijkste :)
<Idroy_> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings//ListMaandelijkseVoortgang?
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeamApprovalApplication
<leoquant> thomas heeft er veel tijd in gestoken
<leoquant> tot morgen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-24
<StefandeVries> Hallo iedereen. :)
<tiempjuuh> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Heerlijk, die piano. :D
<tiempjuuh> weklke piano
<StefandeVries> De Kawai CL25. Die past tenminste in ons huis. :P
<StefandeVries> ;say Hallo!
<StefandeVries> ;quit
<UbuMeet> UbuMeet, by StefandeVries.
<StefandeVries> ;say Hallo!
<UbuMeet>  Hallo!
<StefandeVries> Beter. :)
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, leoquant
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<leoquant> irc troubles net?
<StefandeVries> Ik?
<leoquant> nee freenode?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb niets gemerkt.
<StefandeVries> Maar je bent wel twee keer binnengekomen.
<leoquant> toen "zag" ik een empty room :|
<StefandeVries> :S
<StefandeVries> Da's vreemd
<leoquant> beetje wel.....
<leoquant> *netsplit
<StefandeVries> Ik heb UbuMeet trouwens zelf even online gebracht. Geeft me ook de kans om de nette herstart mogelijk te maken, en wat functies toe te voegen
<StefandeVries> Ah, netsplit.
<StefandeVries> Ook daaravn niks gemerkt.
<leoquant> ok welke functies  StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> Ik wil een soort definitiesysteem gaan maken.
<StefandeVries> En !mwanzo triggers.
<leoquant> !mwanzo COC ondertekenen
<StefandeVries> Om nieuwelingen meteen van - bijvoorbeeld - een definitie van het doel van Mwanzo te kunnen geven.
<leoquant> top!
<StefandeVries> Die zin klopt van geen kant, maar je snapt de bedoeling. :)
<leoquant> ja ツ
<leoquant> !mwanzo launchpad account
<StefandeVries> !mwanzo wat
<StefandeVries> !mwanzo COC
<leoquant> zou wat ik net deed ook kunnen, voor zo'n vijftal dingen?
<StefandeVries> Ja hoor.
<leoquant> dat de bot dan linkt naar relevante informatie?
<StefandeVries> Zeker kan dat :)
<leoquant> gaaf
<leoquant> en je bot
<StefandeVries> wat is daarmee?
<leoquant> zou die ook niet bij meeting kunnen werken ipv meetingology?
<StefandeVries> Hoe bedoel je dat?
<leoquant>  #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<StefandeVries> Ah, zo.
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar dan moet ik 'm of zo herschrijven dat-ie in twee kanalen tegelijk kan zijn, en ook meerdere meetings kan bijhouden of een tweede instantie maken met als nick UbuMeet2
<StefandeVries> Sowieso overweeg ik de naam te gaan veranderen naar MwanzoBot.
<leoquant> ja dat zou kunnen
<StefandeVries> Als die andere functies beschikbaar komen.
<leoquant> vind ik ook leuker
<StefandeVries> En het omschrijft de bot beter.
<leoquant> goed/logisch
<leoquant> meeting en mwanzo-bot
<leoquant> ik schrijf even een stukje
<StefandeVries> waarvoor?
<StefandeVries> Eén bot met meerdere functies
<StefandeVries> Ik ben benieuwd naar je stukje, leoquant :P
<leoquant> mail is weg nu
<leoquant> workshops hoe stel ik een leesbare mail op zou voor mij best nuttig kunnen zijn...:P
<StefandeVries> Mag ik vragen naar wie je gemaild heb?
<StefandeVries> hebt*
<leoquant> de mailinglist
<leoquant> nog steeds niet ingeschreven?
<StefandeVries> Nope.
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl-mwanzo@lists.launchpad.net
<leoquant> ff de hond uit
<StefandeVries> Is goed
<Idroy_> ey oh
<StefandeVries> leoquant, als je er weer bent naar ##PyTest kunt komen, dan laat ik je de ;mwanzo feature van de bot zien
<StefandeVries> ;quit
<UbuMeet> UbuMeet, by StefandeVries.
<Idroy_> naja, hij kan in ieder geval uitgaan :D
<Idroy_> ;)
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Dat kon-ie voorheen ook. :D
<Idroy_> wat kan ie nog meer dan? Kan die al meetingology vervangen, of moeten er nog dingen bij?
<StefandeVries> Meetingology is al vervangen(daarom is die ook weggehaald), nu gaat-ie ook definities geven
<StefandeVries> <leoquant> ok welke functies  StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> Ik wil een soort definitiesysteem gaan maken.
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> En !mwanzo triggers.
<StefandeVries> <leoquant> !mwanzo COC ondertekenen
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> Om nieuwelingen meteen van - bijvoorbeeld - een definitie van het doel van Mwanzo te kunnen geven.
<StefandeVries> <leoquant> top!
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> Die zin klopt van geen kant, maar je snapt de bedoeling. :)
<StefandeVries> <leoquant> ja ツ
<StefandeVries> <leoquant> !mwanzo launchpad account
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> !mwanzo wat
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> !mwanzo COC
<StefandeVries> <leoquant> zou wat ik net deed ook kunnen, voor zo'n vijftal dingen?
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> Ja hoor.
<StefandeVries> <leoquant> dat de bot dan linkt naar relevante informatie?
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> Zeker kan dat :)
<StefandeVries> <leoquant> gaaf
<StefandeVries> Sorry voor de flood
<Idroy_> geen probleem :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik ben net terug
<Idroy_> ah ja, klinkt wel cool
<Idroy_> ik ben benieuwd :)
<StefandeVries> Idroy_: je hebt de demonstratie gemist. :P
<Idroy_> ah damn, waar was ie dan?
<StefandeVries> ##PyTest
<Idroy_> ah, die heb ik inderdaad niet gejoind
<tiempjuuh> Idroy_: moet ik even copy/pasten uit dat kanaal (voor de functie)
<tiempjuuh> functies*
<Idroy_> mag
<Idroy_> doe maar
<Idroy_> ik ben wel nieuwsgierig eigenlijk
<tiempjuuh> daar komt de flood
<tiempjuuh> <StefandeVries> Heej tiempjuuh :P
<tiempjuuh> [11:16] <tiempjuuh> heey
<tiempjuuh> [11:16] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo COC
<tiempjuuh> [11:16] <tiempjuuh> laat es zien?
<tiempjuuh> [11:16] <UbuMeet_> De CoC is een overeenkomst die je ondertekent als je wilt bijdragen aan de Ubuntu-gemeenschap.
<tiempjuuh> [11:16] <tiempjuuh> lol
<tiempjuuh> [11:16] <tiempjuuh> en de andere
<tiempjuuh> [11:16] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo COC DEF Andere definitie
<tiempjuuh> [11:16] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo COC
<tiempjuuh> [11:16] <UbuMeet_> Andere definitie
<tiempjuuh> [11:16] <StefandeVries> Jeej.
<tiempjuuh> [11:17] <tiempjuuh> gaaf! :o
<tiempjuuh> [11:17] <tiempjuuh> zucht... Hcc ligt er weer uit, maar het forum niet...
<tiempjuuh> [11:17] <StefandeVries> De definities kunnen overigens alleen worden aangepast door degene die de bot als operator ingeprogrammeerd heeft, dus geen wilde veranderingen :P
<tiempjuuh> [11:17] <StefandeVries> Ja, ik merkte het net ook.
<tiempjuuh> [11:19] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo initiatief DEF Ubuntu NL Mwanzo heeft zichzelf als doel gesteld willende leden van de Nederlandse gemeenschap te wijzen op hun mogelijkheid aan Ubuntu en die gemeenschap bij te dragen.
<tiempjuuh> [11:19] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo initiatief
<tiempjuuh> [11:19] <UbuMeet_> Ubuntu NL Mwanzo heeft zichzelf als doel gesteld willende leden van de Nederlandse gemeenschap te wijzen op hun mogelijkheid aan Ubuntu en die gemeenschap bij te dragen.
<tiempjuuh> [11:19] <StefandeVries> Hell yeah.
<tiempjuuh> [11:21] <StefandeVries> Nu wachten op leo
<tiempjuuh> [11:21] <StefandeVries> leoquant
<tiempjuuh> [11:21] <StefandeVries> Auto-complete werkt niet als-ie niet in het kanaal zit, natuurlijk
<tiempjuuh> [11:22] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo Initiatief DEF
<tiempjuuh> [11:22] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo Initiatief
<tiempjuuh> [11:22] <StefandeVries> Hmm, ik had een crash verwacht.
<tiempjuuh> [11:22] <StefandeVries> Mooi :)
<tiempjuuh> [11:23] <StefandeVries> ;quit
<tiempjuuh> [11:23] <UbuMeet_> UbuMeet, by StefandeVries.
<tiempjuuh> [11:23] <-- UbuMeet_ heeft deze server verlaten.
<tiempjuuh> [11:25] --> UbuMeet neemt deel aan dit kanaal (~UbuMeet@ip90-6-209-87.adsl2.static.versatel.nl).
<tiempjuuh> [11:25] <-- UbuMeet heeft deze server verlaten  (Changing host).
<tiempjuuh> [11:25] --> UbuMeet neemt deel aan dit kanaal (~UbuMeet@unaffiliated/stefandevries/bot/ubumeet).
<tiempjuuh> [11:26] <-- UbuMeet heeft deze server verlaten  (Remote host closed the connection).
<tiempjuuh> [11:26] --> MwanzoBot neemt deel aan dit kanaal (~MwanzoBot@ip90-6-209-87.adsl2.static.versatel.nl).
<tiempjuuh> [11:26] <tiempjuuh> en wie is MwanzoBot?
<tiempjuuh> [11:26] <StefandeVries> UbuMeet ;)
<tiempjuuh> [11:27] <tiempjuuh> ghehe
<tiempjuuh> [11:27] <StefandeVries> Maar nu kan-ie meer dan alleen vergaderingen bijhouden, daarom leek het mij en leoquant handiger en logischer om deze naam te gaan gebruiken.
<tiempjuuh> [11:27] <StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<tiempjuuh> [11:27] <-- MwanzoBot heeft deze server verlaten  (Remote host closed the connection).
<tiempjuuh> [11:28] <StefandeVries> Ah..
<tiempjuuh> [11:28] <StefandeVries> Ik heb geen log-directory op mijn systeem omdat commandoline 'm host.
<tiempjuuh> [11:28] <tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> [11:28] --> MwanzoBot neemt deel aan dit kanaal (~MwanzoBot@ip90-6-209-87.adsl2.static.versatel.nl).
<tiempjuuh> [11:28] <StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<tiempjuuh> [11:28] <MwanzoBot> Meeting mode enabled. The chair is StefandeVries. Set a ;topic first. Meeting identifier is 500306360
<tiempjuuh> [11:28] <StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<tiempjuuh> [11:28] <-- MwanzoBot heeft deze server verlaten  (Remote host closed the connection).
<tiempjuuh> [11:29] <StefandeVries> Zelfde fout,]..
<tiempjuuh> [11:29] <StefandeVries> Naja, goed dat ik er nu achterkom
<tiempjuuh> [11:30] --> MwanzoBot neemt deel aan dit kanaal (~MwanzoBot@ip90-6-209-87.adsl2.static.versatel.nl).
<tiempjuuh> [11:30] <StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<tiempjuuh> [11:30] <MwanzoBot> Meeting mode enabled. The chair is StefandeVries. Set a ;topic first. Meeting identifier is 9186333401
<tiempjuuh> [11:30] <StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<tiempjuuh> [11:30] <MwanzoBot> Meeting ended. Full meeting log can be found at: http://86.81.49.65/9186333401.html
<tiempjuuh> [11:30] <StefandeVries> Dat is beter.
<tiempjuuh> [11:30] <StefandeVries> ;say Hallo!
<tiempjuuh> [11:30] <MwanzoBot>  Hallo!
<tiempjuuh> [11:31] <tiempjuuh> geinig
<tiempjuuh> [11:31] <StefandeVries> Even die overbodige spatie ervoor in de code weggehaald.
<tiempjuuh> [11:31] <StefandeVries> Zo kom je altijd nog wat kleine bugs tegen :)
<tiempjuuh> [11:33] <tiempjuuh> jap, mooi dat je zo kan programmeren :i
<tiempjuuh> [11:33] <tiempjuuh> :o*
<tiempjuuh> [11:33] --> leoquant neemt deel aan dit kanaal (~leoquant@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.active.leoquant).
<tiempjuuh> [11:33] <StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<tiempjuuh> [11:33] <StefandeVries> Kijk:
<tiempjuuh> [11:34] <leoquant> hallo
<tiempjuuh> [11:34] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo coc
<tiempjuuh> [11:34] <StefandeVries> Doet nog niks, want er is geen definitie.
<tiempjuuh> [11:34] <tiempjuuh> het was toch ;mwanzo COC
<tiempjuuh> [11:34] <tiempjuuh> ;mwanzo COC
<tiempjuuh> [11:34] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo coc DEF De CoC wordt ondertekend door mensen die willen bjdragen aan de gemeenschap.
<tiempjuuh> [11:34] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo coc
<tiempjuuh> [11:34] <MwanzoBot> De CoC wordt ondertekend door mensen die willen bjdragen aan de gemeenschap.
<tiempjuuh> [11:34] <leoquant> juistum
<tiempjuuh> [11:34] <leoquant> ツ
<tiempjuuh> [11:34] <StefandeVries> Het lijkt me handig om de lowercase-commando's ook in de definities door te zetten
<tiempjuuh> [11:35] <leoquant> zeker
<tiempjuuh> [11:35] <StefandeVries> Dat maakt het programmeren van de bot ook een stuk makkelijker.. :)
<tiempjuuh> [11:35] <StefandeVries> De definities kunnen alleen worden toegevoegd door de operatoren van de bot.
<tiempjuuh> [11:35] <StefandeVries> Dus in dit geval mij, maar als commandoline hem weer op de rails heeft ook door hem
<tiempjuuh> [11:35] <leoquant> ;MwanzoBot COC
<tiempjuuh> [11:36] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo coc
<tiempjuuh> [11:36] <MwanzoBot> De CoC wordt ondertekend door mensen die willen bjdragen aan de gemeenschap.
<tiempjuuh> [11:36] <StefandeVries> ;)
<tiempjuuh> [11:36] <leoquant> ;MwanzoBot coc
<tiempjuuh> [11:36] <leoquant> stoim
<tiempjuuh> [11:36] <StefandeVries> De help-functie moet ik nu ook herschrijven(dat moest eigenlijk sowieso gebeuren), ik ga deze nickname registreren en een cloak aanvragen
<tiempjuuh> [11:36] <StefandeVries> leoquant: ;mwanzo
<tiempjuuh> [11:36] <StefandeVries> niet ;MwanzoBot
<tiempjuuh> [11:36] <leoquant> yep
<tiempjuuh> [11:37] <leoquant> ;mwanzo coc
<tiempjuuh> [11:37] <MwanzoBot> De CoC wordt ondertekend door mensen die willen bjdragen aan de gemeenschap.
<tiempjuuh> [11:37] <StefandeVries> Joechei :)
<tiempjuuh> [11:37] <tiempjuuh> ;mwanzo coc
<tiempjuuh> [11:37] <MwanzoBot> De CoC wordt ondertekend door mensen die willen bjdragen aan de gemeenschap.
<tiempjuuh> [11:37] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo initiatief
<tiempjuuh> [11:37] <StefandeVries> heeft nog geen definitie ;)
<tiempjuuh> [11:38] <StefandeVries> En Pjotr maar zeggen dat Bert de Brugklasser geen code van waarde kan leveren LOL.
<tiempjuuh> [11:38] <tiempjuuh> daar zat ik ook net aan te denken, ghehe
<tiempjuuh> [11:38] <StefandeVries> En uiteraard kunnen er ook links in de definities worden gezet, dat is geen probleem.
<tiempjuuh> [11:38] <leoquant> twee speerpunten he: bekend maken met de ubuntu infrastructuur: launchpad
<tiempjuuh> [11:38] <leoquant> opleiden naar ubuntu-n-teams
<tiempjuuh> [11:38] <leoquant> en workshops
<tiempjuuh> [11:39] <leoquant> drie dus
<tiempjuuh> [11:39] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo handigelinks DEF http://www.handigelink.nl
<tiempjuuh> [11:39] <leoquant> lol
<tiempjuuh> [11:39] <StefandeVries> ;mwanzo handigelinks
<tiempjuuh> [11:39] <MwanzoBot> http://www.handigelink.nl
<tiempjuuh> [11:39] <StefandeVries> Ja, ga ik erin zetten allemaal ;)
<tiempjuuh> [11:39] <StefandeVries> En een overzichtsfunctie.
<tiempjuuh> [11:39] <leoquant> raar he zo'n opmerking van pjotr
<tiempjuuh> [11:39] <leoquant> ik moest er wat van zeggen
<tiempjuuh> [11:40] <StefandeVries> Met alle respect, maar Pjotr weet NIKS van softwareontwikkeling. Nul, nada.
<tiempjuuh> [11:40] <leoquant> klopt
<tiempjuuh> [11:40] <tiempjuuh> uberhaupt vraag ik me af of hij iets v/d community weet...
<tiempjuuh> [11:42] --> U neemt deel aan kanaal ##PyTest (~timo@82-169-137-148.ip.telfort.nl).
<tiempjuuh> [11:43] <tiempjuuh> sorry, verbinding foetsie :/
<tiempjuuh> [11:43] *** Kanaalmodi: geen kleuren toegestaan, geen berichten van buiten, Onderwerpbescherming
<tiempjuuh> [11:43] *** Dit kanaal is aangemaakt op 17/07/11 17:10.
<tiempjuuh> [11:43] <StefandeVries> Geen probleem
<tiempjuuh> [11:43] <tiempjuuh> Nog een foefje van ubumeet gemist?
<tiempjuuh> [11:44] <StefandeVries> Nee.
<tiempjuuh> [11:44] <tiempjuuh> gelukkig
<tiempjuuh> [11:44] <StefandeVries> :)
<tiempjuuh> [11:45] <StefandeVries> Zo, de nicknamevermelding bij het verlaten van het kanaal aangepast.
<tiempjuuh> [11:45] <StefandeVries> Nu de help-functie nog
<tiempjuuh> [11:46] <tiempjuuh> van hoe je ubumeet kunt gebruiken?
<tiempjuuh> [11:46] <tiempjuuh> Of dat ubumeet jou helpt
<tiempjuuh> [11:47] <StefandeVries> Van hoe je het kunt gebruiken
<tiempjuuh> [11:47] <StefandeVries> Die is nu namelijk nog Engelstalig..
<tiempjuuh> [11:47] <tiempjuuh> Waarom engelstalig, was je van plan hem ook in andere kanalen te zetten?
<tiempjuuh> [11:48] <tiempjuuh> in #ubuntu : p
<tiempjuuh> [11:48] <StefandeVries> Nee, als ik code schrijf denk ik altijd in 't Engels. :P
<tiempjuuh> [11:48] <tiempjuuh> ahso
<tiempjuuh> [11:49] --> MwanzoBot neemt deel aan dit kanaal (57d1065a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.87.209.6.90).
<tiempjuuh> aub
<StefandeVries> Mijn hemel. Wat een flood. Dat je d'r niet uit bent gezet door ChanServ. :P
<Idroy_> xD, idd
<Idroy_> maar, dankje :)
<Idroy_> ziet er goed uit StefandeVries!
<StefandeVries> Dank je! :)
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: kan ChanServ dat dan?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Maar dan moet je ook écht flooden
<StefandeVries> 194 regels code. Yeah.
<Idroy_> nice :)
<tiempjuuh> lol
<StefandeVries> Dat valt nog best mee, eigenlijk. :P
<tiempjuuh> wat is dan 'normaal', StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Toegegeven, voor een IRC-bot is het normaal, maar als ik grafische programma's ontwikkel, met knopjes en van alles, zit je gauw op 1000
<tiempjuuh> Welke grafische programmas ontwikkel je dan?
<StefandeVries> Soms programma's voor bedrijven. Administratieve programma's, vooral.
<Ronnie> Idroy_ http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/artwork/nieuw-beheerder-yordi-de-graaf/new/#new
<StefandeVries> Maar ik heb ook eens een grafisch Tic-Tac-Toe geprogrammeerd
<StefandeVries> (al waren dat geen 1000 regels ;))
<Idroy_> Ronnie, dankje :D
<StefandeVries> Nieuwe beheerder?
<StefandeVries> Gefeliciteerd! :D
<Ronnie> Ja, nu staan we met 2'en aan het roer. Dat geef mij ook wat rust :)
<Idroy_> Dankje :D
<Idroy_> Ronnie, inderdaad :)
<Ronnie> ik heb johanvd al gevraagd om je meer rechten op het forum te geven
<Idroy_> ok, cool :D
<tiempjuuh> Gefeliciteerd Idroy_!
<Idroy_> Dankje :)
<Ronnie> Je kunt nu dus ook bepalen of het schip linksom en rechtsom gaat. Voel je dus ook vrij om dingen te gaan veranderen, mocht je dat nodig vinden!
<StefandeVries> Goed werk. :)
<tiempjuuh> echt wel:)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, okay cool :)
<StefandeVries> Nou, mooi voorbeeld van wat Mwanzo doet.
<StefandeVries> Je kwam, je zag, je bekleedt een functie. :P
<Idroy_> Ghehe, idd :)
<StefandeVries> ;say Hallo!
<MwanzoBot> Hallo!
<tiempjuuh> ghehe
<StefandeVries> Shit.
<StefandeVries> Hier zit de helpfunctie nog niet in.
<Idroy_> :(
<tiempjuuh> Jammer...
<StefandeVries> Eerst middageten en de hond uitlaten.
<StefandeVries> ;quit
<MwanzoBot> MwanzoBot, by StefandeVries.
<Ronnie> ik ga genieten van het lekkere weer buiten. Groeten
<tiempjuuh> doei Ronnie
<Idroy_> ik weet wat ik straks ga doen (later in de middag denk ik)... dit logo kan ook wel een updateje gebruiken.
<Idroy_> :P
<tiempjuuh> welk logo?
<Idroy_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-klas/+members#active
<tiempjuuh> autsj, ja, behoorlijk
<StefandeVries> Och, ik vind 't wel mooi retro. :P
<Idroy_> past neit bij de andere logo's :P
<Idroy_> niet*
<tiempjuuh> nee, ik dacht eerst dat ik in een lesauto zat :P
<Idroy_> maar ik ga
<Idroy_> cya later
<StefandeVries> leoquant: MwanzoBot is nu Nederlandstalig in zijn terugkoppeling en er is een ;mwanzo en ;def commando. :)
<leoquant> thx ツ
<StefandeVries> Ik ga ze bij freenode weer een cloak aftroggelen
<StefandeVries> Ladies and gentlemen, I proudly present y'all MwanzoBot
<StefandeVries> ;mwanzo
<MwanzoBot> Met dit commando kunt u informatie over Mwanzo NL opvragen.
<StefandeVries> ;def
<MwanzoBot> Met dit commando kunt u informatie over veel voorkomende begrippen binnen Mwanzo NL opvragen.
<OerHeks> ;koffie
<StefandeVries> helaas..:P
<OerHeks> ;agenda
<StefandeVries> Daar staat niks in.. ;)
<OerHeks> cool
<StefandeVries> ;def coc DEF De Code of Conduct is één van de belangrijkste pijlers in de Ubuntu-gemeenschap. Mensen die actief willen bijdragen, kunnen er niet omheen. In de Code Of Conduct staan de normen en waarden die gelden binnen de (inter)nationale gemeenschap als het gaat om samenwerking. Zie ook: www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<StefandeVries> ;def coc
<MwanzoBot> De Code of Conduct is één van de belangrijkste pijlers in de Ubuntu-gemeenschap. Mensen die actief willen bijdragen, kunnen er niet omheen. In de Code Of Conduct staan de normen en waarden die gelden binnen de (inter)nationale gemeenschap als het gaat om samenwerking. Zie ook: www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<StefandeVries> beter
<leoquant> weet iemand wie hosoka is, of de nick draagt?
<leoquant> hee master ツ
<leoquant> mooi icoontje voor de leiding!
<Idroy_> hey leoquant
<Idroy_> Dankje :)
<leoquant> Idroy_, we gaan naar #freenode
<Idroy_> wat dan?
<leoquant> unaffiliated cloak aanvragen
<leoquant> goed?
<Idroy_> is goed :)
<leoquant> ik ga mee
<Idroy_> ik ook
<Idroy_> ik zit er ook in
<StefandeVries> Succes, ik kijk mee ;)
<leoquant> je vraagt via een pm naar een cloak
<StefandeVries> mrmist heeft mij net geholpen voor MwanzoBot
<leoquant> die doet volstrekt niet moeilijk
<leoquant> hoe heet zoiets in het engels ook weer...:/
<StefandeVries> Wat?
<leoquant> cloak voor....
<leoquant> kloeri is ook aardig Idroy_
<StefandeVries> I would like an unaffiliated cloak for Idroy_
<StefandeVries> Iets in die trant
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> Idroy_, duidelijk?
<StefandeVries> I would like to request*
<Idroy_> Ok, wat moet ik nou precies doen? Ik vat hem heel even niet, moet ik een cloak aanvragen?
<leoquant> ben je geregistreerd bij freenode?
<Idroy_> yep
<leoquant> ja is beter
<leoquant> vertel dat je actief bent voor ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> via een pm daar
<StefandeVries> Als het Engels een probleem is en je hebt vijf minuten..dan kan ik je helpen
<Idroy_> oh, nee Engels is geen probleem hoor
<StefandeVries> Oké. :)\
<Idroy_> Dus in de trant van: I would like to request an unaffiliated cloak, I'm an active member of ubuntu-nl. ?
<leoquant> kloeri of mrmist
<leoquant> indeed Idroy_
<StefandeVries> Eerst dat member
<StefandeVries> dan dat je cloak wilt
<Idroy_> I'm an active member of ubuntu-nl, I would like to request an unaffiliated cloak.
<Idroy_> ?
<leoquant> yep
<StefandeVries> That's it ;)
<Idroy_> ok, dan copy-paste ik het wel even in #freenode
<leoquant> via een pm
<Idroy_> of moet ik mrmist of kloeri pm'en?
<Idroy_> oh ok
<StefandeVries> mrmist :)
<leoquant> succes!
<Idroy_> mrmist is away
<Idroy_> mss dan toch maar kloeri? :P
<StefandeVries> Ik weet nog dat we die van mij aanvroegen. Vond ik toen spannend. :P
<StefandeVries> Ja :)
<StefandeVries> Die is ook ardig
<StefandeVries> aardig*
<Idroy_> hmmm, ik zit nu in xchat, als ik iemand wil pm'en dan moet ik rechter muisknop op de nickname doen en dan dialog window of niet?
<StefandeVries> Jup
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Nice :D
<Idroy_> Ik heb hem, denk ik
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad :)
<leoquant> mooi
<StefandeVries> De cloak van MwanzoBot is trouwens wel echt lang.
<leoquant> nuh
<leoquant> die van mij...
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Baas boven baas LOL
<Idroy_> ghehe
<MwanzoBot> Do not abuse the bot!
<StefandeVries> Oké. Dat werkt. xD
<Idroy_> lol
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ik ga zometeen de ;mwanzo definities inprogrammeren
<StefandeVries> Welke wil je graag zien?
<StefandeVries> 'initiatief' sowieso
<leoquant> doelstellingen
<leoquant> reeds gegeven workshops?
<leoquant> (wiki)
<leoquant> ubuntu membership?
<Idroy_> Misschien, de teams binnen mwanzo? (vertalen, artwork, documentatie, etc.)
<StefandeVries> Dat zijn niet de teams binnen Mwanzo, maar binnen Ubuntu NL
<leoquant> Idroy_, mwanzo kent geen aparte teams
<leoquant> wel ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<Idroy_> Ah ja, natuurlijk
<leoquant> daar kun jij je ook voor opgeven
<Idroy_> zit ik volgens mij al in ;-)
<leoquant> of ben je al door de stemming?
<leoquant> ok sorry
<Idroy_> yep :P
<Idroy_> no problem ;)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team inderdaad
<leoquant> gaat snel met je
<leoquant> en terecht
<Idroy_> :)
<leoquant> uh StefandeVries verder weet ik niets meer
<StefandeVries> De overviewpagina van dat team staat wel lichtelijk vol met spelfouten.
<StefandeVries> Oké, leoquant
<leoquant> ja?
<leoquant> ga ik naar kijken nu
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Veel Engelse spaties.
<leoquant> o.....:)
<Idroy_> En korte zinnetjes (telegramstijl)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ubuntero worden?
<leoquant> voor je bot?
<leoquant> wiki page, launchpad account en de COC ondertekenen
<StefandeVries> Valt dat onder wat Mwanzo is, of onder wat Mwanzo doet?
<leoquant> begeleid
<StefandeVries> Hmm..
<leoquant> stimuleert dat
<leoquant> helpt
<leoquant> geeft er workshops over
<leoquant> ik brainstorm wild nu
<Idroy_> leoquant, gisteren nog deze pagina bekeken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeamApprovalApplication, ziet er erg net uit, en duidelijk. Thomas heeft dat netjes gedaan :)
<StefandeVries> Dat hoopte ik al. :P
<leoquant> yep naar iers voorbeeld. thomas is precies en duidelijk, klopt
<OerHeks> grappig, hier ben ik lid van Mwanzo, https://launchpad.net/~oerheks en hier niet,  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team/+members
<Idroy_> is ook een ander team geloof ik
<leoquant> OerHeks, er zijn twe teams
<OerHeks> owjee
<leoquant> e
<leoquant> lol
<Idroy_> het logo is ook anders
<leoquant> zal ik je in het team plaatsen, buiten alle regels om?
<OerHeks> nee, dat kan niet leo :-D
<leoquant> hahaha
<OerHeks> jij plaagd mij, je weet hoe ik denk, grinnik
<leoquant> (ik zie wel) :P
<leoquant> ok eten voorbereiden
<leoquant> later
<OerHeks> :-)
<Idroy_> cya
<Idroy_> Ik ga eten
<Idroy_> cya
<StefandeVries> Hallo Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo :)
<OerHeks> hoi :-)
<StefandeVries> ;quit
<StefandeVries> wb leoquant
<leoquant> thank you
<Idroy_> ey oh
<Idroy_> hey Ronnie
<Idroy_> hey leoquant
<leoquant> ha Idroy_
<Idroy_> hoe is het?
<leoquant> nou ik heb een hamerend ip adres wat me dwarszit
<Idroy_> hmmm, vervelend
<leoquant> 144.63.252.12
<leoquant> heel vreemd
<Idroy_> ik heb geen voice meer lijkt het...
<Idroy_> in dit kanaal
<leoquant> lol
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> dankje :P
<Idroy_> oh en ik heb net een paar logootjes wat verbeterd (en 1 gemaakt). Ik zal wel even de links opzoeken
<leoquant> had ge altijd al het _ achter uw naam?
<Idroy_> nee, eerst niet, totdat iemand nick protection aan had gezet :P
<Idroy_> Idroy werd blijkbaar al gebruikt
<leoquant> a ke moet je nick releasen
<leoquant> moment
<Ronnie> goede avond Idroy_
<Idroy_> leoquant, wil niet, die nick is van iemand anders
<Idroy_> hij is nu 4 weken afwezig, mss haalt het de 10... ^^
<leoquant>   /msg nickserv release nick password
<leoquant> o...
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> leoquant, dit is het logo voor ubuntu-nl-klas: http://ubuntuone.com/56cuLpvLWzXfZbY08nGzep
<Idroy_> komt er nog een aan, de andere moet ik even aan commandoline geven (voor het webteam, die punaises), ik heb daar de plaatsing van de punaises verandert
<leoquant> ik kijk even
<Idroy_> en deze: http://ubuntuone.com/p/14Jb/
<leoquant> dank je, ik heb ze binnen
<Idroy_> ok :)
<leoquant> rejoin dit kanaal even
<Idroy_> zo... :)
<Idroy_> wat was er mis trouwens?
<leoquant> auto voice is ok
<Idroy_> mooi :)
<leoquant> maar je joined dubbel
<leoquant> uh eerst zonder cloak
<leoquant> gebruik je xchat?
<Idroy_> ja
<Ronnie> Idroy_ je 2e link doet het niet
<Idroy_> Ronnie, hmmm, ik zal er wel even naar kijken, ubuntu one heeft ook maintenance at the moment
<Ronnie> oh, dat kan het wel zijn
<Idroy_> ik probeer hem wel even te re-uploaden
<Idroy_> leoquant, had jij het council logo wel binnen?
<Idroy_> anders is ie hier te vinden: http://ubuntuone.com/4HeKeREfm7Lr6QgMAiAcx6
<Idroy_> die doet het wel :)
<Idroy_> en is zeker weten de nieuwe
<leoquant> hij is binnen ツ
<Idroy_> mooi :)
<Idroy_> ik vond de plaats van het hamertje enzo net niet helemaal mooi, het viel me net op, toendat ik op je launchpad account overview zat te kijken :P
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> ik kijk even naar je join probleem
<Ronnie> Idroy_, die Council is erg mooi geworden zeg. Super ontwerp weer!
<Idroy_> kan zijn dat ik het verkeerd heb gedaan hoor, ik ben niet echt heel handig in IRC (ook al is het wel vrij simpel hoor), ben er ook niet echt heel erg mee bezig, als het maar werkt :P
<Idroy_> Ronnie, dankje! :-)
<Ronnie> Idroy_, ik deel je mening: als het maar werkt ;)
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> Het icoontje van Ubuntu-nl-klas heb ik gewoon heel simpel gedaan. Een witte L (in Ubuntu Font :P) op die oranjecirkel. Het oude logo is ook zoiets (alleen dan in het blauw en vierkant)
<leoquant>  /connect irc.freenode.net 6667 :<username> <password>
<OerHeks> in Xchat, is het simpel om een delay in te stellen, /set irc_join_delay $SECONDS > Default is 2.
<leoquant> put :<username> <password> into the server password box.
<leoquant> OerHeks, en die erbij
<leoquant> denk aan : dus niet de nickserv maar gewone serverbox begruiken
<OerHeks> op 10 zetten is voldoende
<leoquant> heb ik ook
<Idroy_> Dus bijv.:  /set irc_join_delay $10? Of  /set irc_join_delay 10?
<leoquant>   /set irc_join_delay 10
<OerHeks> als je hard 10 wilt, zonder $
<Idroy_>  /set irc_join_delay 10
<OerHeks> jups
<Idroy_> ok, en waar kan ik dat invullen?
<leoquant> zonder tab
<leoquant> hier
<Idroy_> ah ja, zat nog een spatie tussen... die ik niet zag :P
<Idroy_> ok, join delay staat nu op 10
<OerHeks> hier, of in je verbindingsopties
<leoquant> rejoin eens
<leoquant> totaal
<Idroy_> welke command?
<Idroy_>  /reconnect?
<leoquant> xchat sluiten
<Idroy_> kan ook
<Idroy_> en?
<leoquant> klaar dus
<Idroy_> mooi
<OerHeks> zo, dan moet het hier op oneiric ook goed staan
<leoquant> OerHeks, tip was genoeg
<leoquant> klopt
<OerHeks> in oneiric kan ik xchat niet 2x opstarten :-)
<Idroy_> ik ook niet (gnome shell)
<OerHeks> dus instellingen prutsen moet je echt afsluiten
<leoquant> ik gebruik sasl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6332/prevent-xchat-from-trying-to-join-channels-until-i-have-been-authenticated
<leoquant> tip nhandler
<Idroy_> Ik ga maar eens, misschien ben ik er zometeen nog, maar ik denk het eerlijk gezegd niet.
<Idroy_> cya later
<leoquant> voor OerHeks dan: http://www.vglug.info/forums/vglug-discussion/freenode-irc-connect-ssl-with-sasl-authentication-port-70707000
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> En daar ben ik weer.
<leoquant> hoi !
<StefandeVries> hoi :D
<StefandeVries> (MwanzoBot is er morgen waarschijnlijk weer.)
<leoquant> mooi. toch niet op zondag? ツ
<StefandeVries> Daar heeft MwanzoBot nooit last van. Altijd een harde werker. LOL
<leoquant> op internet is geen rustdag....
<leoquant> LOL
<StefandeVries> Precies..
<leoquant> had je examen gedaan over iets met toetsen?
<leoquant> hoorde ik?
<StefandeVries> Orgelexamen
<leoquant> en?
<StefandeVries> Eén mislukte registratie waardoor ik één van de acht stukken volledig verpestte
<leoquant> dus.....:/
<StefandeVries> 8,5
<leoquant> haha
<StefandeVries> Electone Player Grade 2, dus nu.
<leoquant> goed dus
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant> moet je morgen aan de bak?
<StefandeVries> Waarschijnlijk achter een synthesizer ja.
<leoquant> have fun
<leoquant> ik ga naar canvas
<leoquant> filmpje
<leoquant> nu. tot later!
<leoquant> ツ
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Binnenkort tussentijdse verkiezingen voor de Ubuntu-NL gemeenschapsraad.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Meld je aan als kandidaat1
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/tussentijdse-verkiezingen-ubuntu-nl-gemeenschapsraad/
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-25
<leoquant> hoi Ronnie is het gelukt met de stemapplicatie gisteren?
<trijntje> RawChid: weet jij wat de status is van gnome-control-center en gtk-3.0-properties ?
<RobinJ> vertaalspurt vandaag?
<tiempjuuh> hè, ja!
<tiempjuuh> maar dan heb ik wel tijd!
<trijntje> jeps
<tiempjuuh> In de agenda stond dat we naar mijn oom zouden gaan, maar dat doen we dus niet?
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status/oneiric_sprint
<tiempjuuh> Denk dat ik zo eens met checkbox aan de slag ga:)
<RobinJ> checkbox?
<tiempjuuh> https://translations.launchpad.net//ubuntu/oneiric/+source/checkbox/+pots/checkbox/nl/+translate?show=untranslated
<RobinJ> oh
<trijntje> tiempjuuh: graag, daar moet inderdaad nog flink wat aan gedaan worden
<RobinJ> Fast, easy, and free Twitter and Identi.ca client << is dat free in de vorm van gratis of in de vorm van vrij?
<RobinJ> trijntje?
<trijntje> beide, dat is het nadeel
<trijntje> meestal vertalen we het met gratis/kostenloos
<RobinJ> Code license
<RobinJ> GNU Lesser GPL
<RobinJ> dat is vrij, toch?
<RobinJ> ik heb geen verstand van licenties :p
<trijntje> ik ga er maar van uit dat de meeste mensen niet goed snappen wat je met 'vrije software' bedoeld
<RobinJ> ja ik dacht vroeger ook dat t vertaalfouten waren :p
<tiempjuuh> eerst frans doen, de snoraap heeft nogal wat opgegeven :p
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> heb ook toets van frans
<RobinJ> volgens mij heb ik met app-install-data nogal een moeilijk pakket uitgekozen om te vertalen >.<
<trijntje> RobinJ: daarin staan de titel en korte omschrijving die je in het softwarecentrum ziet
<RobinJ> weet ik
<RobinJ> trijntje: Filtering, vertaalt dat in filtering of in filtrering?
<trijntje> RobinJ: filteren?
<RobinJ> was niet zeker of het filteren of filtreren is
<trijntje> ik denk filteren
<tiempjuuh> Bluetooth file transfer procedure
<tiempjuuh> is dat Bluetooth bestandsoverdrachtprocedure?
<leoquant> zoiets
<trijntje> Ik zou het gewoon Bluetooth-bestandsoverdracht noemen denk ik
<tiempjuuh> oké
<Idroy_> "Send and receive radio facsimiles", Verstuur en ontvang radio facsimiles?
<Idroy_> of Verzend en ontvang radio facsimiles?
<tiempjuuh> ik ga voor verstuur en ontvang
<tiempjuuh> verzend en ontvang*
<tiempjuuh> hoe vertalen we dropdownmenu?
<trijntje> keuzemenu
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Naslag/Woordenlijst
<RobinJ> ben klaar met app-install-data, alles wat ik kan vertalen is gebeurt
<RobinJ> ik laat liever dingen onvertaald dan een verkeerde vertaling voor te stellen
<trijntje> ow mooi, ik zal de suggesties nu nakijken
<RobinJ> ok
<Idroy_> ik heb er volgens mij daar ook wat tussengezet... :P
<trijntje> als je wilt kan je naar de Ubiquity slideshow kijken, die kan altijd beter
<tiempjuuh> vraag maar aan pjotr :p
<RobinJ> ok
<RobinJ> trijntje: zo, heb ook even mij suggesties bij ubiquity-slideshow gezet
<trijntje> RobinJ: mooi, bij allemaal al?
<tiempjuuh> Hoe vertalen we applet?
<RobinJ> ehm
<RobinJ> gewoon applet
<trijntje> ja, denk ik ook. Applet is applet
<tiempjuuh> Ik heb er maar gewoon Netwerk Manager Icoon van gemaakt... Leek me begrijpelijker...
<RobinJ> icoon?
<RobinJ> pictogram
<tiempjuuh> Ik zal het nog even veranderen
<RobinJ> Netwerkbeheerpictogram?
<RobinJ> Netwerkindicator?
<tiempjuuh> Dat vind ik allemaal zo scheef klinken...
<RobinJ> lol
<trijntje> RobinJ: haha, heb jij ook bij google translate gekeken wat een 'airfoil' is?
<RobinJ> is het hulpmiddelen of hulpmiddellen?
<RobinJ> ja xd
<RobinJ> had geen idee :p
<tiempjuuh> RobinJ: hulpmiddelen
<RobinJ> aërodynamische vlakken ofzo? :p
<tiempjuuh> lol
<trijntje> ja, wikipedia zegt dat het de doorsnede van bijvoorbeeld een vleugel is
 * trijntje is even rebooten naar oneiric
<tiempjuuh> Als je rechtsklikt op het netwerkicoon, staat er dan bij jullie 'verbindingen bewerken' of 'verbindingen beheren'? (zit zelf in Kubuntu, vandaar ;))
<RobinJ>  This version brings some exciting changes including a totally redesigned desktop interface, Unity. << das toch niet meer nieuw in 11.10?
<RobinJ> "Verbindingen bewerken..."
<RobinJ> Ik haat die "..." die ze overal achter zetten
<Idroy_> Unity is wel wat verandert in 11.10, veel mensen weten ook niet eens dat ze nu unity gebruiken, aangezien er veel mensen bij Ubuntu instromen.
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> huh?
<RobinJ> (no translation yet)
<RobinJ> Translated by Redmar on 2011-09-05
<RobinJ> Reviewed by Redmar on 2011-09-05
<RobinJ> het softwarecentrum in natty werkt niet goed met donkere thema's :s
<RobinJ> de actergrond verkleurd mee, de tekst blijft zwart
<trijntje> ow, waar kom je dat tegen? Is een of andere stomme bug in launchpad
<RobinJ> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/unity/+pots/unity/nl/+translate?show=untranslated << hier
<RobinJ> i'm in the mood :p is er nog een pakket dat vertaald kan worden?
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net//ubuntu/oneiric/+source/vinagre/+pots/vinagre/nl/+translate?show=untranslated
<trijntje> vinagre, een programma voor bureaublad-op-afstand
<RobinJ> ok :p
<RobinJ> heb mn naam de veen bijgezet op de tsatuspagina
<tiempjuuh> wat maken we van 'test case'?
<tiempjuuh> testkees? :p
<trijntje> tiempjuuh: test?
<trijntje> ik weet niet echt wat het verschil tussen testcase en test is
<tiempjuuh> ik dus ook niet...
<trijntje> dan zou ik voor test gaan
<RobinJ> de "geometrie" van een venster... venstergrootte?
<trijntje> wat is 'screencast your keys' nou weer?
<trijntje> RobinJ: aj
<RobinJ> ja geen idee trijntje xD Maak een schermopname van je toetsen? :p
<RobinJ> test case? proefproces?
<trijntje> RobinJ: http://pabloseminario.com/projects/screenkey/
<Idroy_> hoe krijg ik eigenlijk de files uit een bzr branch? Ik doe dus: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme, krijg ik wel een map in me home folder, maar er staat niets in...
<Idroy_> oh
<Idroy_> nevermind -_-
<Idroy_> waren hidden
<Idroy_> oh laat maar, dat zijn niet de files die ik bedoel...
<Idroy_> dus, hoe krijg ik die bestanden eigenlijk?
<RobinJ> "_Remote", wat moet je doen als de "R" niet voorkomt in de vertaling? Gewoon de _ weglaten?
<trijntje> RobinJ: een andere letter kiezen als sneltoets
<trijntje> eentje die hopelijk niet in gebruik is, maar dat kan je eigenlijk niet zeker weten
<RobinJ> .. wut? als ik de _ ergens anders zet in de vertaling vernadert de sneltoets mee? :|
<trijntje> Idroy_: welke bestanden zoek je? Ik heb niet echt ervaring met  bzr
<Idroy_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme-new
<trijntje> RobinJ: ja, _geeft aan waar de sneltoets zit. Bij KDE is het &
<trijntje> Idroy_: bzr pull oid?
<RobinJ> nou heb ervaring met programmeren en voor zover ik weet is het enige wat & en _ doen het streepje onder de letter hoor :p
<RobinJ> de sneltoets is toch apparte code? of zit dat anders met GTK? :p
<Idroy_> trijntje, ik zo het echt niet weten eigenlijk, hij haalt wel iets binnen, maar niets wat met dat thema te maken heeft, ik denk dat ik even een andere branch probeer, kan zijn dat deze niet helemaal goed is
<trijntje> RobinJ: ik weet niet precies hoe dat zit, maar ik weet wel dat het zo is ;)
<RobinJ> ok :p
<RobinJ> ehm, dt-hulp? ben ff niet zeker xd
<Idroy_> ik denk dat ik het probleem al heb gevonden... die branch werkt niet goed
<RobinJ> Vinagre schakelt sneltoetsen standaard uit, zodat sneltoetsen naar het bureaublad op afstand verstuurd worden.
<RobinJ> Dit bericht wordt maar één keer getoond.
<tiempjuuh> 3.- Right-click on the icon and select "Open with Rhythmbox"
<tiempjuuh> Moet ik dat vervangen door banshee?
<Idroy_> naja, ik vraag het Ronnie wel als die er is
<RobinJ> tiempjuuh: Klik met de rechtermuisknop op het pictogram en kies voor "Openen met Rhythmbox"
<RobinJ> oh :p
<RobinJ> geen idee tiempjuuh, doe maar niet
<tiempjuuh> Rhyhmbox zit er niet meer in...
<tiempjuuh> trijntje?
<trijntje> tiempjuuh: heb je een link naar die string?
<tiempjuuh> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/checkbox/+pots/checkbox/nl/+translate?memo=20&show=untranslated&start=20
<trijntje> RobinJ: Dit bericht loopt maar een keer getoond ;)
<RobinJ> loopt?
<trijntje> RobinJ: als ik het niet weet vervang ik het werkwoord altijd met 'loop', en kijk of het lopen/loop/loopt moet zijn ;)
<trijntje> tiempjuuh: maak er maar alvast Banshee van, ik zal wel een bugreport indienen
<RobinJ> lol
<RobinJ> ok :p
<RobinJ> vinagre is klaar
<RobinJ> nog iets? :p
<RobinJ> alles is al bezet, lol
<trijntje> RobinJ: bezette dingen tellen niet tijdens de sprint
<RobinJ> huh? dus kan gewoon vrij vertalen in elk pakket?
<trijntje> alleen van de grijze pakketten weet ik niet precies wat de status is, dus het zou kunnen dat je daar onnodig werk doet
<trijntje> RobinJ: ja, wel tijdens de sprint, dan moeten we gewoon zoveel mogelijk vertalen
<RobinJ> :p
<tiempjuuh> Ik ga even wat drinken :)
<RobinJ> nou ehm... checkbox daar is tiempjuuh mee bezig en die 2 andere rode heb ik al vertaald.
<RobinJ> wat nu? :p
<RobinJ> auw? ik denk dat mn oor zonet geëlectrocuteerd is door mn oortjes van mn mp3-speler
<trijntje> RobinJ: auw, dat klinkt pijnlijk
<RobinJ> die dingen geven niet bepaald veel stroom
<RobinJ> doet maar even zeer
<trijntje> ff kijken wat er nog gedaan moet worden, het zal toch niet zo zijn dat we zonder werk komen te zitten ;)
<RobinJ> als t morgen regent toch maar iet gebruiken op de fiets
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> ik heb een groot deel van mn dag gereserveerd aan vertalen nu :p
<RobinJ> ouders zijn  nog ff naar de camping, water afsluiten e.d.
<RobinJ> ... damn google chrome is buggy aan het worden de laatste tijd
<trijntje> RobinJ: de pakketomschrijvingen in het softwarecentrum kunnen altijd werk gebruiken
<RobinJ> app-install-data? die heb ik al gedaan xd
<RobinJ> heb dara net onder "remark" ff wat gezet
<trijntje> nee, app-install-data zijn de titel+korte omschrijving, de lange omschrijvingen moeten ook vertaald worden
<trijntje> http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/#release=oneiric&language=nl&view=app&repo=universe&isok=false&rownumber=100&sortpopcon=dsc&packagename=&page=1
<RobinJ> lol
<RobinJ> nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu?
<trijntje> die pagina is een soort interface naar launchpad, zodat je alleen pakketten ziet die in het softwarecentrum zitten
<RobinJ> lol?
<RobinJ> ok dan xd
<trijntje> dus allemaal libs enzo hoef je niet te vertalen, want die ziet een gebruiker toch nooit
<trijntje> oneindig veel werk ongeveer, 1600 pakketten, elk met 1-4 strings die vertaald moeten worden
<RobinJ> Timeout error
<RobinJ> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<RobinJ> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<RobinJ> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.
<RobinJ> (Error ID: OOPS-2094EB31)
<RobinJ> -.-
<trijntje> ow, pff, goed begin..
<RobinJ> nou zo kan i kdus niks vertalen vanaf die pagina xd
<trijntje> krijg je dat voor elke link?
<RobinJ> ja
<trijntje> dat is irritant
<RobinJ> idd
<trijntje> heeft er denk ik mee te maken dat nightmonkey een zoekterm als link opgeeft, dat is meer werk dan gewoon een link naar het pakket zelf
<RobinJ> gaat het oude design van ubuntu-nl eigenlijk nog geupdate worden naar het nieuwe van ubuntu.com ofzo? :p
<tiempjuuh> jap, daar zijn ze mee bezig :)
<trijntje> ik geloof dat ze dat wel van plan waren, die nieuwe ziet er mooi uit
<RobinJ> werdt best wel tijd xd
<RobinJ> zou mooi zijn als het samen met de uitgave van 11.10 er was ofzo :p
<RobinJ> daar kan ik ook nog mee helpen als t moet :p
<RobinJ> zelfs het logo is nog veroudert :p
<RobinJ> zelfs ubuntu-be is al aangepast :o
<RobinJ> alleen de screenshots zijn dara veroudert >.>
<trijntje> :P
<RobinJ> en van de informatie dara klopt ook geen f :p
<trijntje> tja, er is meestal meer werk dan vrijwilligers
<RobinJ> Tot op heden is er geen enkel virus die je Ubuntu systeem kan besmetten. Scannen hoeft helemaal niet. << right...
<RobinJ> nou ik wil wel helpen, ik vindt  webdesign leuk :p
<tiempjuuh> Zit een kern van waarheid in...
<trijntje> mwah, klopt goed genoeg, zijn er al linux virussen in het wild gezien?
<trijntje> RobinJ: je kan het webteam een mailtje sturen
<tiempjuuh> Ja, een stuk of 20, 30
<tiempjuuh> Uit de jaren 80
<tiempjuuh> ...
<RobinJ> .... weet niet maar eh... virus: rm * -R
<RobinJ> dag dag home folder
<trijntje> maarja, tegen de tijd dat je daarvoor gescant hebt ;)
<trijntje> tiempjuuh: ja vroegah, de eerste worm was ook voor unix
<Idroy_> lukt het nog een beetje met de vertalingsprint?
<RobinJ> gksudo -m "Uw wachtwoord is nodig voor het bijwerken van uw systeem." "rm /usr -Rv"
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> Idroy_: ja, heb geen werk meer xd
<RobinJ> tis klaar
<RobinJ> <trijntje> RobinJ: je kan het webteam een mailtje sturen << webteam?
<Idroy_> Voor webdesign
<RobinJ> lol #ubuntu is het grootste channel op freenode :p
 * trijntje snapt niets van die strings in unity, waar hebben ze die verstopt?
<RobinJ> idd
<RobinJ> waarvoor staat de "mwanzo" eigenlijk in de channel naam? :p
<Idroy_> trijntje, ik kan http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status/oneiric_sprint, moet ik even dat tabel verversen?
<Idroy_> +veranderen
<trijntje> Idroy_: bedoel je met launchpad synchroniseren, dat kan inderdaad
<Idroy_> ok, dan doe ik dat even
<RobinJ> nou... kan ik nog iets vertalen dan? :p
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs/
<trijntje> de documentatie?
<trijntje> nou, unity kan opzouten, ik kan die strings niet vertalen want ik heb geen idee waar ze over gaan
<RobinJ> lol
<Idroy_> als het goed is ie nu gesynchroniseerd: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status/Oneiric (de tijd staat nu op 11:31 ipv 11:04)
<RobinJ> de docs moet ik niet op de statuspagina doen ofzo?
<trijntje> RobinJ: nee, de docs staan nog niet op de statuspagina, omdat we dachten dat we daar geen tijd voor zouden hebben deze release
<RobinJ> :d
<tiempjuuh> trijntje: ik gebruik normaal gesproken Unity, ik zal er nog wel eens naar kijken, heb je een linkje?
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/unity/+pots/unity/nl/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<trijntje> de meeste heb ik nu gevonden, alleen multi range nog niet
<Idroy_> deze link moest het net zijn: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status/oneiric_sprint
<RobinJ> wat is <gui></gui>?
<tiempjuuh> Hm, die snap ik ook niet, trijntje... De vertaler daarvan heeft zo te zien ook google te hulp gevraagd :p
<trijntje> haha, ja, dat schiet dus niet op
<trijntje> RobinJ: ik denk opmaak tags van de documentatie, niet vertalen
<RobinJ> xhtml dus
<trijntje> tiempjuuh: sorry, deze link moet het zijn: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/unity/+pots/unity/nl/+translate?show=untranslated
<RobinJ> de docs vertaal ik liever niet aangezien ik die zelf nooit lees xd
<RobinJ> en ze ingewikkeld zijn
<RobinJ> maar geen gewone paketten meer te vertalen? op launchpad staan er toch nog een hoop buiten wat op de statuspagina staat?
<tiempjuuh> Tsja, wat moet je daarmee, rare zin sowieso...
<RobinJ> WOW
<RobinJ> er zijnb veel ubuntu "steunpunten"
<trijntje> RobinJ: heb je geen favoriet programma in ubuntu, misschien kan dat nog vertalingen gebruiken?
<tiempjuuh> Waarvan driekwart niks doet, maargoed :p
<RobinJ> eh... xchat :p
<RobinJ> dat mag ik gewoon via launchpad doen dan trijntje? niet via de statuspagina? of moet ik die bijop de statuspagina zetten ofzo?
<tiempjuuh> Hm, is thunderbird al vertaald?
<trijntje> RobinJ: hangt een beetje van het pakket af, als jij een programma weet kan ik denk ik wel snel vinden waar de upstream zit
<Idroy_> hey leoquant
<tiempjuuh> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> hallo ツ
<RobinJ> trijntje: xchat, transmission, pidgin, ...
<Idroy_> leoquant, was het gister nog goeg gegaan met het logo voor dit team:https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-council, aangezien ik hier nog de oude versie zie
<Idroy_> er ging bij mij gister wat fout met ubuntu one
<tiempjuuh> wat dan, Idroy_
<trijntje> RobinJ: xchat wordt elders vertaald, transmission en pidgin zijn al voltooid
<RobinJ> doh :p
<RobinJ> shotwell?
<Idroy_> dit is de nieuwe: http://ubuntuone.com/4HeKeREfm7Lr6QgMAiAcx6 (zit een heel klein verschil in hoor)
<RobinJ> thunderbird?
<RobinJ> clementine?
<RobinJ> bleachbit?
<RobinJ> totem?
<RobinJ> :p
<Idroy_> tiempjuuh, bij het oude logo zit het hamertje niet echt op een goede plek. Dat heb ik even aangepast
<RobinJ> audacious?
<tiempjuuh> Idroy_: mooi
<Idroy_> dankje :)
<tiempjuuh> Clementine gaat in natty niet goed overweg met Unity :/
<Idroy_> is volgens mij gefixed
<RobinJ> weet ik :s
<Idroy_> unity blijft hangen als je wat sleept of niet?
<RobinJ> hoop dat dat in 11.10 wel werkt
<RobinJ> ja, is met meer programma's Idroy_
<RobinJ> drag-and-drop in brasero soms ook geloof ik
<Idroy_> lag aan qt ofzo, ik zal wel even de bug zoeken
<RobinJ> er vanuit gaande dat braseor start....
<RobinJ> echt rottige buggy software
<RobinJ> snap niet dat dat bij ubuntu zit als standaardapp
<Idroy_> ah, hier is ie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/769703
<trijntje> er zit wel veel rommel in de repo's ja, zeker in universe
<tiempjuuh> Idroy_: nee, het faden en schuiven, minimaliseren, werkblad wisselen etc. gaat houterig
<trijntje> van die ouwe spelletjes die al lang niet meer starten
<RobinJ> idd, ik dacht dat repo's dienden om er zeker van te zijn dat je goede software hebt >.<
<RobinJ> maar braseor is zelfs default... en als ik het 4 keer probeer te starten start het 2 keer en crasht het één keer van het mioment dat ik in het venster klik
<RawChid> Goede middag
<tiempjuuh> Hm, doe geen frans tijdenshet vertalen :p
<trijntje> Hey RawChid
<tiempjuuh> hey RawChid
<Idroy_> hallo RawChid
<trijntje> RobinJ: al die pakketten die je noemde zijn al vertaald :P
<RobinJ> gvd xd
<trijntje> RawChid: weet jij wat de status is van gnome-control-center-2.0  en gtk3-properties?
<RawChid> Niet echt, maar ik zal even kijken
<RobinJ> softwarecentrum? :p
<RobinJ> owja trijntje in de beta zijn er vertalingen die te lang zijn ofzo, zodat de woorden afgekapt worden en dergelijke... wordt dit nog gefixt?
<RawChid> Die twee heb ik wel aan gewerkt
<RawChid> En waren ooit 100%
<trijntje> RobinJ: in welke programma's?
<RobinJ> vooral unity (2d) launcher en gnome control center
<trijntje> RawChid: ok, dus dat betekend dat de strings die er nu in staan nieuw zijn? Dus dan kunnen die pakketten ook vertaald worden
<RawChid> Wacht even, ik vergelijk ze even met Gnome. Ik zie dat mijn suggesties daar nog niet zijn doorgevoerd
<trijntje> RobinJ: meestal is dat een fout in het originele programma, omdat ze er niet aan gedacht hebben dat sommige talen langer zijn dan Engels
<RawChid> Control centre heeft upstream 14 untranslated
<RobinJ> ja maar het ziet er echt onprofessioneel uit
<trijntje> (en toevallig zijn de meeste talen langer dan engels)
<RawChid> En in LP 19
<RobinJ> dus zou niet willen dat dat in de uiteindelijke release komt
<tiempjuuh> Ik moet van mijn pa gaan grasmaaien... Als iemand verder wilt gaan werken aan checkbox mag dat ;)
<RawChid> Het is ook te mooi weer om binnen te blijven
<tiempjuuh> Maar houd nog een klein beetje over
<RobinJ> xd
<RawChid> IK ga straks ook weer
<trijntje> tiempjuuh: ok, bedankt voor je hulp! Schiet al flink op zo
<trijntje> RobinJ: waar kan ik die strings precies vinden? Ik kan wel kijken of ik ze in kan korten
<RobinJ> zal zometeen ff oneiric beta 2 op mn usb stick zetten
<RobinJ> dan weet ik het je te zeggen :p
<RawChid> trijntje: er kan best in LP vertaald worden aan GTK-properties en control-centre. Ze verschillen een paar strings met upstream
<trijntje> RobinJ: is goed, tot nu toe heb ik alleen gezien dat de categorie 'wetenschap en techniek' te groot is voor de Dash
<RawChid> Ik wil dat best morgen ofzo uploaden naar upstream
<RobinJ> gewoon wetenschap van majen zou ik zeggen
<trijntje> RawChid: is goed, ik heb nu alles vrijgegeven op de statuspagina
<RobinJ> heb ik ook gedaan in ubiquity-slideshow
<RawChid> Oke, dan ga ik zo weer. Even van het weer genieten
<RawChid> Wellicht ben ik er vanavond wel
<RobinJ> is "suspend" sluimerstand of slaapstand?
<RobinJ> ben bezig in gnome-control-center-2.0
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Naslag/Woordenlijst
<RawChid> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-control-center/+pots/gnome-control-center-2.0/nl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=suspend
<trijntje> suspend = pauzestand
<RobinJ> ok
<RobinJ> bedankt
 * trijntje is even wat te eten maken
<Idroy_> leoquant, zou je voor dit team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-council het logo kunnen veranderen in dit logo: http://ubuntuone.com/4HeKeREfm7Lr6QgMAiAcx6 (er zit een klein verschil in, de hamer staat in de nieuwe iets hoger)
<RobinJ> ik zoek ff mn usb stick voor oneiric
<RobinJ> wat de...
<RobinJ> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/beta-2/ << waaro mzie ik hier alleen 64-bit Mac (AMD64)?
<Idroy_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<RobinJ> is current stabiel genoeg?
<Idroy_> dat is gewoon de build van vandaag
<Idroy_> dus de nieuwste
<Idroy_> is even stabiel/onstabiel als de beta 2
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> k
<RobinJ> gvd
<RobinJ> wanneer is wayland klaar? wordt tijd dat dat stuk afval genaamd X11 er uit vliegt
<RobinJ> net weer gecrasht
<RobinJ> nu is wss mn usb stick ook beschadigd, die was aan het kopieren -.-
<OerHeks> paar jaar
<RobinJ> pff
<Idroy_> OerHeks, is het nog gelukt met de Italianen?
<OerHeks> nope, ik heb nog geen succes :(
<RobinJ> het geluidsysteem in linux-distro's is jaren een probleem geweest, is nu min of meer in orde aan het komen
<RobinJ> X11 is nog steeds een grote ramp
<Idroy_> OerHeks, wat dan? Ze willen geen toestemming geven?
<RobinJ> gotvertieft mn systeem is were aan het freezen
<RobinJ> gaat lekker
<OerHeks> nee, ik heb de juiste peronen nog niet te pakken, lijkt wel of ze vakantievieren
<Idroy_> ah, dat is wel irritant
<OerHeks> maar ik heb de laatste paar dagen ook niks gedaan, griepjes
<RobinJ> google-chrome, mount.ntfs, X11... geweldig zitten te vechten om het grootste stukje CPU%
<Idroy_> OerHeks, ah geen probleem.
<RobinJ> agja, er zijn geen degelijke besturingssystemen meer. alleen ubuntu komt het dichtste bij mijn idee van een goed os
<tiempjuuh> Ik ga nu echt, ik kom vanavond nog even terug :)
<RobinJ> :p
<trijntje> ben ik weer
<leoquant> Idroy_, gedaan!
<Idroy_> ok, dankje! :)
<Idroy_> bijna alle launchpad teams hebben een nieuw logo of niet?
<trijntje> RobinJ: ben jij met checkbox bezig of niet?
<Idroy_> hmmm, ik heb zin om een nieuwe wallpaper te gaan maken...
<leoquant> Ubuntu-NL forum ,Ubuntu-NL promotie en	Ubuntu-NL-documentatie nog geen new look Idroy_
<Idroy_> leoquant, okay, dan zet ik die even op me to-do lijstje :D
<leoquant> ok
<Idroy_> translators, gemeenschap en ondersteuning hebben ook nog geen nieuw logo
<leoquant> OerHeks, welke ziektesliggen in het verschiet voor de rest? keelpijn, verkouden, buikgriep...?
<OerHeks> griepje waard rond, idd.
<OerHeks> wat je buiten oploopt, zul je buiten kwijtraken, zei oma altijd :-D
<OerHeks> dus elke avond even frisse neus halen is heel gezond
<leoquant> een frisse keel halen...
<Idroy_> zo, ik heb weer wat te doen de komende tijd :)
<RobinJ_> owja die BNC houdt mn nickname bezet
<RobinJ_> trijntje, zit nu in een live sessie vanaf mn usb stick en het werkt echt al nice. heb screenshots genomen van de plaatsen waar woorden opeens afgekapt worden e.d.
<leoquant> RobinJ, wie is BNC?
<RobinJ_> een BNC is een soort ding die het kanaal logt. mijn nickname (RobinJ) blijft online ookal staat mijn computer uit
<RobinJ_> en als ik dan were verbindt met de tussenserver kan ik de laatste berichten lezen e.d.
<leoquant> ok
<RobinJ_> alleen "zoeken door muziekverzameling" in het unity dash werkt niet :s
<RobinJ_> er komt niks te staan
<RobinJ_> en het lettertype in unity-panel is weer es verandert
<RobinJ_> trijntje: hier zijn de screenshots: http://minus.com/mdRt76f6P
<trijntje> RobinJ_: volgens mij moet je de collectie eerst in banshee ofzo importeren, zodat unity weet dat ze bestaan
<RobinJ_> ja daar staan ze ook
<trijntje> ow raar, bij mij werkt het wel
<trijntje> dat zijn inderdaad wel flink wat fouten met woordafbrekingen etc
<RobinJ_> heb ff beschrijvingen bij de foto's gezet
<trijntje> vooral de laatst gewijzigd waar 3x 'afgelopen' staat :P
<RobinJ_> dan zie je wat er mis is
<RobinJ_> vooral die "..." overal achter vindt ik erg vervelend
<RobinJ_> ja Afgelopen...wat? xD
<RobinJ_> tis btw unity 2d
<trijntje> maakt niet uit, er is volgens mij geen aparte vertaling voor 2d, ze proberen ook de meeste code te delen
<trijntje> maar die ... zijn volgens mij om aan te geven dat er nog meer achter hoort
<RobinJ_> niet altijd
<RobinJ_> niet bij afsluiten en dergelijke
<RobinJ_> daar is het ook bij het ene wel bij het andere niet
<RobinJ_> je weet dat er iets gebeurt als je er op klikt, anders ziou de knop er niet zijn, dus er is geen "..." nodig om dat aan te geven
<RobinJ_> iek!
<RobinJ_> ubuntu is mn hardware aan het mollen!!!
<RobinJ_> de koeler draait amper, check die temperaturen!
<RobinJ_> http://minus.com/mdRt76f6P#16
<RobinJ_> still rising
<Idroy_> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy_> cya later
<trijntje> wow shit, dat ziet er lelijk uit
<trijntje> bij mij niks aan de hand tot nu toe
<RobinJ> niet gezond
<RobinJ> en ik dacht dat 11.04 erg was met 80 graden
<RobinJ> waar zijn de devs mee bezig?! een grafische kaar tdie 109°C wordt en de koeling die amper aan gaat??
<OerHeks> er zijn ernstige power-regressions ..
<RobinJ> power regression is wat anders dan gpu-roostering
<OerHeks> lmsensors goed geconfigureerd ?
<RobinJ> ja
<RobinJ> sensors-detect
<RobinJ> en mn laptop werdt ook enorm warm op mn knieën, dacht nou alleen niet echt aan 109°C -.-
<RobinJ> zucht
<RobinJ> De webpagina op https://launchpad.net/ is mogelijk tijdelijk uitgeschakeld of permanent verplaatst naar een nieuw webadres.
<RobinJ> Fout 15 (net::ERR_SOCKET_NOT_CONNECTED): Onbekende fout
<OerHeks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTg5Mg
<OerHeks> doe hem maar mooi uit dan :(
<trijntje> ik dacht dat het tegenwoordig niet echt meer mogelijk was om je hardware met software te slopen?
<trijntje> ik vond oneiric al onwaarschijnlijk traag op mn netbook, dacht dat het aan mn usb stick lag
<OerHeks> schijnbaar dus wel ..
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat fans altijd 100% zouden draaien, als er geen lmsensors aanwezig is.
<RobinJ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/858916
<RobinJ> ja daarom dat ik dus vroeg daarstraks "is daily stabiel genoeg?" ;p
<RobinJ> dat doe ik dus nooit meer
<RobinJ> wil eerst bevestiging dat het gefixt is voor dat Ubuntu mn hardware straks roostert tijdens de installatie
<OerHeks> die quadro blacklisted .. ?
<RobinJ> ja
<RobinJ> en mn pa heeft dezelfde maar dan met 128MB RAM en daar werkt unity perfect en zn pc draait zo koel als maar zijn kan
<RobinJ> hij heef teen dell latitude d630
<trijntje> raar zeg, ik heb hier 37, en 61 voor mn video kaart
<trijntje> maar die post van OerHeks zegt dat het probleem upstream ligt
<trijntje> bij linus ofzo ;)
<trijntje> RobinJ: ik heb voor systeeminstellingen een bug ingediend over die lange strings
<RobinJ> en bij unity 2d dash?
<RobinJ> geef je url btw ff dan kan ik meevolgen :)
<trijntje> ik denk dat ze die op het bureaublad (nautilus) niet zullen fixen
<trijntje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/858918
<RobinJ> mja proberen andere vertaling te vinden mss
<trijntje> volgens mij bepalen programma's zelf hun naam, dus dat kunnen we nooit allemaal doen
<RobinJ> hmm
<RobinJ> ik snap niet waarom het in 11.04 niet zo is dan
<RobinJ> hebben ze lettertypes/groottes enzo gaan verprutsen dan?
<RobinJ> nouja daar is t ook wel maar veel minder
<RobinJ> die "toetsenbordinvoermethodes" ofzo kan beter gewoon invoermethodes worden iig
<trijntje> RobinJ: hoe groot is jouw beeldscherm?
<RobinJ> 1280x800
<RobinJ> 14,nogwat inch
<trijntje> hm ok, want op mijn pc (1440x900 ofzo) wordt in unity veel wel goed weergeven, bijvoorbeeld dat 'afgelopen'
<RobinJ> ja maar t moet bij iedereen werken he :p
<RobinJ> en 1280x800 en 1280x1024 zijn de meestgebruikte resoluties
<RobinJ> en ik gebruik unity-2d he
<trijntje> ja weet ik, maar daarom vroeg ik het me af
<RobinJ> dan staan die groottes enzo relatief tegenover het beeldscherm ofzo?
<RobinJ> lekker, dan denk je groter scherm, past meer op, gaan ze de iconen groter maken xd
<trijntje> lol
<trijntje> ja ik weet het ook niet, ik zal het wel op mn notebook testen ook (en ff sensors daar in de gate houden)
<trijntje> maarja, ik zal de vertaling van unity-places wel even aanpassen zodat ze kleiner zijn
<RobinJ> :p
<trijntje> het nadeel is dat 'afgelopen jaar' niet hetzelfe is als 'dit jaar', dus zo kan ik het niet vertalen
<trijntje> Laatste jaar dan maar
<RobinJ> idd xd
<RobinJ> als ze nou gewoon er boven eens zetten "Afgelopen..."
<RobinJ> één keer dat een ... eens nut zou hebben
<trijntje> haha
<trijntje> ik heb er toch maar 'dit jaar' van gemaakt, want er staat ook al laatste in de titel
<RobinJ> <digital_ownage> als je nou je laptop opgenschroeft
<RobinJ> <digital_ownage> en je er een broodje in legt
<RobinJ> -.-
<RobinJ> laatste dit jaar
<RobinJ> ehm...
<RobinJ> maak er dan gewoon jaar van :p
<RobinJ> ownee wacht
<RobinJ> nou is toch hetzelfde wat doe ik moeilijk xd
<RobinJ> vertalingen zijn lastiger dan ik dacht :p
<RobinJ> best wel stom dat ze het niet laten aanpassen aan de lengte van de string
<RobinJ> ietsje belangrijker dan een "strak design" is toch wel kunnen lezen wat er staat
<trijntje> ik denk niet dat de mensen van unity het daar mee eens zijn ;)
<RobinJ> dan zijn ze dom xd
<RobinJ> gebruiksvriendelijkheid zou altijd prioriteit moeten krijgen samen met stabiliteit
<RobinJ> eye-candy staat onderaan
<trijntje> ja, daar ben ik het wel mee eens, maarja :P
<trijntje> zo erg s het ook weer niet met unity, ik vind het wel te gebruiken
<RobinJ> ik ook wel, alleen moet het mn pc niet roosteren
<trijntje> haha, inderdaad
<trijntje> hoewel ik ubuntu niet meer op mn netbook heb, das toch iets te zwaar
<OerHeks> unity, commercial apps, ik vind het niks.
<trijntje> ik vind het wel goed dat ze zoveel opties in de icoontjes rechtsboven proppen, dat was een goede vonst
<OerHeks> 1 positief punt, is sluiten-minimaliseren-maximaliseren aan de linkerkant browser ..
<OerHeks> waar het altijd al gezeten heeft, in een menu.
<trijntje> ow lol, ik kan helemaal geen cd's afspelen hier, want mn cd drive is niet aangesloten
<OerHeks> leuk, als je een dvd van 1,5 uur afspeelt, dan valt je scherm weg na 60 minuten
<trijntje> das dom
<trijntje> OerHeks: bugtijd ;)
<OerHeks> nee, de reden zit in gnome3, niet unity ... zegt men tegen mij
<trijntje> gnome3 bugtijd ;)
<RobinJ_> yelp? ik geraak niet meer op het wireless network. eerst dacht ik dat het aan de router lag maar als ik boot van mn usb stick werkt het perfect
<tiempjuuh> Hoe gaat het met de vetaalspurt?
<RobinJ_> klaar
<RobinJ_> tiempjuuh: jij een idee? zit met een probleem
<RobinJ_> ik geraak niet meer op het wireless network. eerst dacht ik dat het aan de router lag maar als ik boot van mn usb stick werkt het perfect
<RobinJ_> en heb morgen mn laptop nodig op school.... met DRAADLOOS internet -.-
<tiempjuuh> Is nu ook checkbox vertaald?
<RobinJ_> geen idee
<RobinJ_> ben ik afgebleven
<tiempjuuh> RobinJ_: geen idee, klinkt als een ouderwets schakelaar probleem, staat de schakelaar al aan?
<RobinJ_> ja
<RobinJ_> vanaf usb stick (live sessie, zit ik nu in) werkt het
<RobinJ_> alles staat aan, hij vindt de netwerken e.d.
<RobinJ_> maar als i kwil verbinden duurt het een paar minuten en dan vraagt hij weer naar de WPA key
<RobinJ_> die juist is
<RobinJ_> ik zie dit ergens in de dmesg gedumpt staan
<RobinJ_> [   31.227005] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error setting Tx power (-5). [   31.230136] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready [   31.232368] tg3 0000:09:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X [   31.274637] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<RobinJ_> maar das wss gewoion van het afsluiten want het stata onderaan
<tiempjuuh> Ik weet niet of je zin hebt opnieuw te installeren? ;)
<RobinJ_> als je voor het minste probleem moet herinstalleren zegt dat iets over ubuntu in het algemeen
<RobinJ_> aangezien dat zelfs bij crap als windows niet moet
<RobinJ_> gvd i kwordt ni goed hier
<RobinJ_> ik ga wel terug nara linux mint ofzo
<tiempjuuh> Als je naar linux mint gaat, moet je ook opnieuw installeren...
<trijntje> lol ;)
<trijntje> het is ook beta software natuurlijk, maar ik denk eerder dat wpa/wep ofzo niet goed staat
<tiempjuuh> robinj is alweer weg...
<tiempjuuh> hm, benieuwd wanneer die terugkomt, of die terugkomt :p
<RobinJ> <trijntje> [15:49:28] het is ook beta software natuurlijk, maar ik denk eerder dat wpa/wep ofzo niet goed staat [15:49:28] << 11.04 in theorie niet
<RobinJ> lol
<RobinJ> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze
<RobinJ> Acts of God, Buddha, Vishnu, Zeus, etc
<RobinJ> is 29 september de deadline voor de vertalingen?
<CasW> Hangt ervan af wat je zit te vertalen
<CasW> Alleen als het meer werk is om ze in de programma's te krijgen, is dan de deadline, is het makkelijker, dan is 'ie een week later
<Idroy_> ey oh
<trijntje> zo, unity crash :P
<Idroy_> :P
<trijntje> raakte in de stres van de twitter lens
<Idroy_> ah ja, moest ie waarschijnlijk heel veel berichten er in één keer inzetten ofzo
<trijntje> zoiets, heel unity weg, kwam ook niet meer terug
<trijntje> gelukkig had ik al een shelscript met unity --replace op de desktop gezet ;)
<Idroy_> ah ja, dat is wel fijn
<Idroy_> Hoe is de vertaalsprint gegaan?
<Idroy_> trijntje, ik heb de oneiric status pagina nog even voor je gesynchroniseerd ;-)
<Idroy_> Hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> goede avond Idroy_
<trijntje> Idroy_: ff refreshen dan, maar het is best goed gegaan
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik wilde even light-smf-theme-new bekijken via bzr, maar volgens mij doe ik of iets fout, of er zit een fout in de branch ofzo
<trijntje> nog maar 82 vertalingen, en dan zijn de 300 belangrijkste pakketten voltooid
<Idroy_> trijntje, ah mooi, dat is inderdaad mooi opgeschoten :)
<Ronnie>  Idroy_ welke stappen heb je genomen en waar loop je vast>
<Idroy_> ik heb dus bzr ge- installeerd, daarna ssh key geimporteerd op launchpad, daarna in terminal: bzr launchpad-login yddegraaf gedaan, en daarna: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme, enige wat ik krijg is een map in me home folder (met de naam van de branch) en een .bzr map binnenin
<Idroy_> meer niet
<Ronnie> hmm, ik zal eens kijken
<Idroy_> kan zijn dat ik andere commando's moet geven, aangezien ik nog nooit met bzr heb gewerkt eigenlijk :P
<Idroy_> en die light-theme-smf, dat wordt ook de uiteindelijke forum thema?
<Ronnie> ha, ik zie dat de branch idd helemaal leeg is
<Idroy_> ah
<Ronnie> ja, die code zou uiteindeljik het forum thema moeten worden
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Idroy_> en website theme wordt de home page neem ik aan?
<Ronnie> website theme was bedoeld als wrapper voor alle theme's, maar bedacht me dat dat onhandig is. Nu zit daar de vorige versie van de nieuwe thema voor het forum in
<Idroy_> ah okay, goed om te weten :-)
<Idroy_> oh, en voor de wiki, is toch ook de nieuwe ubuntustijl thema uit? Wanneer wordt dat getest/gebruikt?
<Ronnie> wanneer swat tijd heeft om hier een test voor uit te zetten
<Idroy_> ah ok
<Ronnie> de code zit nu in de branch
<Ronnie> je kunt nu met 'bzr pull' de nieuwe code binnenhalen
<Idroy_> ok
<DooitzeCompaq> Jullie zijn met het forumthema bezig
<DooitzeCompaq> ?
<Idroy_> bzr pull lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme ?
<Idroy_> oh wacht
<DooitzeCompaq> ja dus :P
<Idroy_> yep
<Idroy_> ah ja, hij heeft nu dingen binnenghaald
<Ronnie> DooitzeCompaq: ja, er is weer progress
<Ronnie> ik heb besloten het minder drastich aan te pakken en geen HTML5 te gebruiken
<Idroy_> verstandig
<Ronnie> zo min mogeljik HTML wijzigingen en en veel CSS
<Ronnie> daarmee komen we echt al een eind
<Ronnie> alleen de header is nu aangepast, zodat deze binnen het thema past
<DooitzeCompaq> Thanks Idroy voor je inzet
<DooitzeCompaq> brb
<Idroy_> DooitzeCompaq, geen probleem :)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, heb je nog icoontjes die anders moeten?
<Idroy_> ik zit de mappen met icoontjes door te struinen atm :)
<Ronnie> Idroy_: Thomas heeft ooit al een hele serie iconen gemaakt. ik zoek ze even op
<Ronnie> die had ik nog niet in het thema staan
<Idroy_> ah ok
<Ronnie> maar er blijven nog steeds een hele serie iconen over
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/WebsiteTheme/Forum/Iconen
<Idroy_> trouwens... als ik dus een icoontje verander he... dan kan ik dat neem ik aan ook weer op de branch zetten?
<CasW> Hmm, ik las even mee (;)) en ik moet zeggen dat het prachticonen zijn!
<Idroy_> Icoontjes van Thomas zien er goed uit :D
<Ronnie> Idroy_: heb je al ooit met bzr gewerkt?
<Idroy_> Ronnie, nope :P
<Ronnie> CasW: ja thomas is er ook erg goed in
<Ronnie> Idroy_: dan geef ik je even een snelcursus
<Idroy_> ok graag :)
<Ronnie> de code staat nu in de branch. lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme
<Idroy_> yep
<Ronnie> het is niet handig als idereeen hier zijn code meteen in dumpt
<Ronnie> dus de gebruikelijke werkwijze is:
<Ronnie> voor je wat code gaat aanpassen, download je de nieuwste versie van deze branch met het commando:  "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme <mapnaam>"
<Ronnie> waar mapnaam een toepasseljike naam is voor de wijziging die je door gaat voeren
<Ronnie> bijvoorbeeld: new_topic_icons
<Ronnie> daarna ga je de code (of de iconen in jou geval) aanpassen
<Ronnie> zodra je deze hebt aangepast kun je met het commando: bzr commit -m "<een beschrijving van de verandering>"
<Ronnie> Een commit gebeurt alleen lokaal. Met een commit wordt er een nieuwe 'versie' aangemaakt, waar je altijd weer naar terug kunt, mocht je daarna een fout maken.
<Idroy_> voordat ik dat doe moet ik natuurlijk eerst met cd in de map staan of niet?
<Ronnie> Idroy_: ja, dat was ik vergeten :D
<Ronnie> snelle leerling hier!
<Idroy_> :P
<Ronnie> Meestal na de commit kun de code online zetten. Maar dit doe je dus niet in de hoofd branch, maar hiervoor kun je een eigen branch maken met het volgende commando
<Ronnie> bzr push lp:~<lp_gebruikersnaam>/<project>/<korte_omschrijving_of_bugid>
<Ronnie> dus in jou geval
<Ronnie> bzr push lp:~yddegraaf/ubuntu-nl-artwork/new-topic-icons
<Ronnie> dan krijg je op launchpad in je code pagina een entry met deze je code.
<Ronnie> Wil je zorgen dat je code in de hoofdcode terecht komt kun je een Merge request doen
<Ronnie> dat zie je bijvoorbeeld om deze pagina van mij: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme-new
<Ronnie> daar staat een knop: Propose for merging
<Idroy_> Ja, die zie ik
<Ronnie> Op de volgende pagina kies je als target branch lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme dan type je een beschrijving van de wijzigingen die je gemaakt hebt en zet je mij (ronnie.vd.c) als reviewer
<Ronnie> daarna krijg ik een mail en zal ik de wijzigingen doorkijken en doorvoeren, of jou feedback geven als ik vind dat er nog iets verbeterd kan worden
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Idroy_> ik print het even uit, het is best simpel eigenlijk
<Ronnie> Een eigen branch (bijv: lp:~yddegraaf/ubuntu-nl-artwork/new-topic-icons) kun je maar een keer gebruiken. Als je na het mergen weer code wil aanpassen, dan maak je weer een nieuwe branch
<Ronnie> dat was het wel zo'n beetje
<Ronnie> mochten er nog vragen komen, dan kun je die natuurlijk gewoon stellen
<RobinJ> maak me we lzorgen over de volgende release van ubuntu
<Ronnie> RobinJ, vertel
<RobinJ> er is nog veel dat niet werkt en het roosterd mijn laptop. de koeling gaat ook pas aan bij 100°C
<StefandeVries> Bug ingediend?
<RobinJ> ja
<RobinJ> og geen  reactie
<StefandeVries> Vervelend.
<Idroy_> dus als ik eerst de topic icons wil veranderen dan doe ik dus uiteindelijk bzr push lp:~yddegraaf/ubuntu-nl-artwork/new-topic-icons, als ik dan bijv. wat algemenere icoontjes wil veranderen dan doe ik: bzr push lp:~yddegraaf/ubuntu-nl-artwork/new-icons bijv.? Of kan ik altijd bzr push lp:~yddegraaf/ubuntu-nl-artwork/new-icons blijven gebruiken?
<StefandeVries> Dit soort fouten hoort er in een tweede bèta al uit te zijn.
<Idroy_> Is het niet iets met je hardware?
<RobinJ> ja dat dacht ik dus ook
<RobinJ> Idroy_: de hardware is niks mis mee
<Ronnie> nee, new-icons kun je maar eenmaal gebruiken (in ieder geval tot de code is gemerged)
<RobinJ> alleen in 11.04 stond de grafische kaart in unity op de blacklist, waarom weet ik niet. het ging wat trager maar meer gevolgen ook niet als ik de blacklist omzeilde
<Ronnie> er zijn wel manieren om dezelfde te gebruiken, maar dat is onhandig en niet de gewoonte
<RobinJ> in 11.10 kan ik de blacklist ook omzeilen zonder gevolgen aangezien unity 2d hetzelfde probleem heeft... na 10 minuten is de grafische kaart 110°C
<Idroy_> Ronnie, dus dan moet ik de branchnaam steeds even veranderen na een merge?
<RobinJ> en warmte is hetgene waar een computer het snelste door dood gaat, dus als het moet ben ik bereid terug naar windows te gaan. ik heb liever een laptop die ietsje trager en onhandiger werkt, maar nog vlot 5 jaar meegaat (40°C gemiddeld), dan een laptop die door ubuntu dood gaat van de hitte
<RobinJ> op ubuntu is nu gemiddeld mn grafische kaart en cpu 70°C
<RobinJ> in 11.10 is alles gemiddeld 80 a 90°C en de grafische kaart 110°C
<RobinJ> niet gezond
<trijntje> hey RobinJ, dat is ook echt te hoog!
<trijntje> misschien andere distro proberen? Hoewel het waarschijnlijk aan de kernel ligt
<Idroy_> Hmmm, vreemd, ligt het niet aan stof ofzo? Of heb je daar ook al naar gekeken?
<StefandeVries> trijntje: Kernelbug is ook waar ik aan denk
<RobinJ> trijntje: als ik van os moet veranderen is het terug windows. linux mint is niks anders dan een ripoff van windows xp. fedora werkt tot het login scherm. centos heeft teveel verouderde software. ....
<StefandeVries> Linux Mint een ripoff van XP. Nu wordt-ie leuk.
<Ronnie> Ik zet al mijn forum branches in ubuntu-nl/light-smf-theme/ (daar heb ik dus een lijst met mappen aan bugs of veranderingen die ik op dat moment bezig ben). elke map is een aparte (bzr branch lp:blablalba). Is de branche gemerged met de hoofdbranch, dan verwijder ik deze map. Voor elke map heb ik dus ook een aparte bzr push lp~ronnie.vd.c locaite
<RobinJ> Idroy_: in windows is het gemiddeld 40°C, en voor de prestaties moet ik het ook niet doe nwant vreemd genoeg draait windows7 2x sneller dan ubuntu
<Idroy_> Oh ok, dan is het een bug idd
<StefandeVries> En een behoorlijke.
<RobinJ> kwalitatief is deze laptop enorm goed, dus dat is het ook niet
<RobinJ> hijs bijna een jaar oud
<RobinJ> ik vindt ubuntu op gebied van interface enzo heel intuitief, veel handiger dan alle andere os's in de wereld. alleen op technisch gebied is het een beetje een ramp aan het worden heb ik het gevoel
<StefandeVries> Mwa.
<StefandeVries> Enige dat ik ertegen heb is Unity.
<Idroy_> Ronnie, heeft thomas ook al die logo's ergens los staan ofzo? Op de wiki pagina is het één grote .png
<Idroy_> StefandeVries, +1
<StefandeVries> Maar daar is Xubuntu voor ;) En Flash werkt niet fatsoenlijk
<trijntje> RobinJ: ubuntu LTS dan? Ik gebruik op mn netbook Bodhi, bevalt ook goed, al is het wel ff wennen
 * trijntje is unity herstarten, hopen dat ik het overleef ;)
<StefandeVries> Bodhi..leuk, maar standaard vind ik het een beetje speelgoedachtig.
<Ronnie> Idroy_: onderaan staat een tag.gz en een svg. Ik weet niet of ze allemaal up-to-date zijn
<Idroy_> Och, nog helemaal niet gezien
<Idroy_> dankje :)
<Ronnie> mocht dit niet het geval zijn, dan contacteer thomas daarover
<RobinJ> <StefandeVries> Enige dat ik ertegen heb is Unity. << das wat ik tegen mint enzo heb, dat die het niet gebruiken :p
<Idroy_> Ronnie, is goed, ik zie nu dat ze laatst gemodified zijn op 15 september
<CasW> Dan installeer je het daar toch?
<StefandeVries> RobinJ: Je kunt het erin installeren.
<tiempjuuh> het kan dat er problemen zijn... Ik heb ook nog niet probleemloos ubuntu ervaren, er zijn altijd wel een paar tweaks die je nodig hebt...
<StefandeVries> En misschien is Unity in Oneiric wel dusdanig verbeterd dat ik het ga proberen.
<StefandeVries> Alleen multi-monitor is niet fijn werken..
<RobinJ> <trijntje> RobinJ: ubuntu LTS dan? Ik gebruik op mn netbook Bodhi, bevalt ook goed, al is het wel ff wennen << dan is de intuitieve interface weg, de gnome classic vindt ik niet meere handig werken sinds ik een maand ofzo unity gebruik heb :p
<RobinJ> StefandeVries: is dat nog steeds niet gefixt in 11.10?
<StefandeVries> Nope.
<CasW> Heel unity leent zich niet echt voor multi monitor
<StefandeVries> +1
<Idroy_> Ronnie, nog bedankt voor de uitleg over BZR, nu snap ik het :) Ik ga nu aan de slag met thomas zijn logo's erin te zetten :)
<trijntje> StefandeVries: speelgoedachtig? Ik gebruik het met de Everything Plugin, dan kan je echt alles met keyboard doen, razendsnel
<RobinJ> CasW: nouja maar de schaduwen en panelen enzo gaan niet meer flikkeren en crashen?
<StefandeVries> trijntje: daar heb ik geen behoefte aan.
<Ronnie> Idroy_: super! en bedankt
<Idroy_> oh, hij heeft ze al de juiste folder structuur gebruikt... naja alsnog doe ik alles even handmatig, voor de zekerheid (toch niets beters te doen ;-))
<CasW> Ik heb 11.10 nog niet geprobeerd, maar ik heb hier geen of nauwelijks paneel- o schaduwflikkeringen en -crashes
<CasW> Unity van 11.04 op een netbookje
<StefandeVries> Als alles faalt ga ik met Oneiric over naar Debian 6 met XFCE4
<RobinJ> kan ik notify-osd voor een periode uitschakelen? bij schermopnames die handleidingen moeten voorstellen is het nogal lasti als er de hele tijd twitter, msn, facebook en irc berichten langsflitsen
<CasW> Ik vraag me af hoe die lenses zijn, misschien kunnen die Unity op multi-monitor nog redden... Maar dan moet je ook die "dock" uit kunnen schakelen...
<CasW> Ik ben alvast aan het  oefenen met Gentoo, in ieder geval ;)
<StefandeVries> Gentoo..
<StefandeVries> toe maar :P
<trijntje> RobinJ: killall notify-osd? na afloop ff met de hand weer starten
<CasW> Ik heb X al werkend!
<RobinJ> trijntje: herstart automatisch
<CasW> En hij is nu metacity aan het emergen; 72 van de 93
<RobinJ> sudo mv /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.disabled :p
<StefandeVries> Gelukkig is het zo'n korte regel.
<trijntje> RobinJ: haha, ik wilde net voorstellen om de binare te verplaatsen ;)
<RobinJ> gvd
<RobinJ> werkt dus niet xd
<StefandeVries> Goh.
<RobinJ> proces pauzeren via system monitor mss
<StefandeVries> Executable hernoemen en dan proces killen. Lijkt me de makkelijkste manier.
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik heb Thomas een PM gestuurd, en gevraagd of hij mij een up-to-date .tar.gz kan sturen met icoontjes voor het forum :-)
<Idroy_> er misten er wat, volgens mij
<Ronnie> prima
<StefandeVries> RobinJ: Lukt-ie?
<RobinJ> ja
<RobinJ> lol
<RobinJ> spam
<RobinJ> nu krijg ik ineens alle achterstaande notificaties
<Idroy_> Ronnie, hoe bekijk jij eigenlijk die .php bestanden? (ik neem aan als ik die open, dat ik dan het forum thema krijg te zien)
<Ronnie> Idroy_: nee, helaas ligt dat wat moeilijker
<Idroy_> oh...
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/WebsiteTheme/Forum/Meehelpen
<Ronnie> dat is misschien ook wel een van de redenen dat er zo weinig personen meehelpen
<CasW> MwanzoBot! :D
<MwanzoBot> Hi CasW! ;)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, hmmm, das jammer, naja, aan de ene kant is het niet zo heel erg, alleen wordt het dan een stuk lastiger om te zien of de icoontjes een beetje bij het thema passen (en of ze er überhaupt goed uit zien)
<Idroy_> Alsnog ga ik even proberen om het aan de praat te krijgen
<StefandeVries> Zo, MwanzoBot hoeft alleen nog maar een hele hoop definities aangaande Mwanzo en Ubuntu te krijgen
<Idroy_> Ah ja, cool :)
<StefandeVries> Botoperators kunnen nu live worden toegevoegd, dat was de laatste functie die ik nog toe wilde voegen, en dat is gebeurd :)
<StefandeVries> Hmm..
<Idroy_> Ronnie, hoe krijg ik dit voor elkaar: Nu kunt u de webserver configureren door naar de website http://localhost/smf/install.php te gaan?
<Ronnie> Idroy_: wat levert het commando "ls -l /var/www/"
<Idroy_> yordi@yordi-desktop:~$ ls -l /var/www/
<Idroy_> total 4
<Idroy_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 177 2011-09-25 20:29 index.html
<Idroy_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  29 2011-09-25 20:31 smf -> /home/yordi/smf_2-0-1_instal
<Idroy_> install*
<Ronnie> en wat krijg je te zien als je hier heen gaat: http://localhost/smf/install.php
<Idroy_> dan download ie dat install.php
<Idroy_> via chromium dan...
<Ronnie> hmm
<Ronnie> wat geeft het commando "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 status"
<Idroy_> Apache2 is running (pid 9961).
<Ronnie> hmm, vreemd. momenty
<Idroy_> ik weet dus niet hoe ik de webserver naar  http://localhost/smf/install.php kan configureren
<Ronnie> probeer eens "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/smf/"
<Idroy_> ok, gedaan
<Idroy_> en nu?
<RawChid> Nogmaals in de browser...
<Idroy_> als ik dan naar:   http://localhost/smf/install.php, dan download ie dat bestand
<RawChid> Heb je LAMP installed?
<Idroy_> yep
<RawChid> Het lijkt erop dat Apache die .php niet uitvoert als PHP. MIsschien moet mod_php worden aangezet..
<RawChid> sudo a2enmod php5
<RawChid> Dat kun je proberen
<Idroy_> Module php5 is already enabled
<RawChid> Heeft php wel ooit gewerkt? Of is het net installed
<Idroy_> ik heb het net allemaal geinstalleerd
<RawChid> Je kunt Apache herstarten..
<RawChid> sudo service apache2 restart
<Idroy_> gedaan, werkt nog steeds niet
<RawChid> Hoe heb je LAMP installed?
<Ronnie> hmm erg vreemd
<Idroy_> ik heb het geinstalleerd met: sudo tasksel install lamp-server, daarvoor heb ik tasksel geinstalleerd met sudo apt-get install
<RawChid> Zoals het hoort, ik weet zo niet zo snel wat het is
<Ronnie> Idroy_: "ls -l /home/yordi/smf_2-0-1_instal/"
<Idroy_> http://pastebin.com/R8EA5YvH
<Ronnie> RawChid: jij nog ideeen?
<Idroy_> hmmm....
<RawChid> 20:45:53 <+RawChid> Het lijkt erop dat Apache die .php niet uitvoert als PHP.
<RawChid> Misschien ergens in Apache instellen dat er PHP wordt gebruikt voor .php bestanden ofzo.
<RawChid> Kun je even een test maken
<RawChid> in /var/www/
<RawChid> index.php
<Idroy_> en hoe doe ik dat?
<RobinJ> truste
<Idroy_> Rawchid, Ronnie, probleem is opgelost, even firefox geinstalleerd en daarna naar:  http://localhost/smf/install.php gegaan
<Idroy_> en nu werkt het
<Ronnie> hmm, dat is eigenljik wel vreemd, dat FF het wel goed doet
<Idroy_> ok, ik ben dus nu bij deze stap: database settings, wat moet ik bij username en password invullen?
<Idroy_> Ronnie, inderdaad is best vreemd... naja het werkt nu tenminste... :P
<Idroy_> Ronnie, enig idee, wat ik bij username en password moet invullen bij database settings?
<MrChrisDruif> Twee keer "root" ?
<Ronnie> Idroy_: wat heb je bij het installeren van de lamp ingevuld?
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, probeerde ff grappig te zijn
<Idroy_> Ronnie, hmmm ik kan me niet meer herinneren dat ik iets in moest vullen...
<Ronnie> hmm, volgens mij moet je die vraag toch gehad hebben
<Idroy_> waarschijnlijk zonder gedachte ingevuld... hmmm,
<Idroy_> och ja... idd
<Idroy_> hebbes
<Idroy_> zo, hij is geinstalleerd
<Idroy_> hmmm, nu moet ik dus de theme map in de smf folder zetten.
<Ronnie> je kunt een symlnk maken
<Idroy_> ah, dat dacht ik al
<Ronnie> met 'ls -s /map/van /map/naar"
<Idroy_> okay dankje
<Idroy_> en de smf dir is dus ~/smf_2-0-1_install?
<Idroy_> aangezien die een symlink naar /var/www/smf heeft
<Idroy_> Ronnie, dus dan wordt het zo iets: sudo ln -s ~/new_icon ~/smf_2-0-1_install/Themes ?
<StefandeVries> Verdorie.
<StefandeVries> ;quit
<Idroy_> wat is er?
<StefandeVries> Zo.
<Ronnie> Idroy_:  volgens mij wel, ken het commando ook niet zo goed uit moijn hoofd
<Idroy_> ah, ik heb het thema geinstalleerd ;)
<Idroy_> ziet er goed uit Ronnie! :D
<Idroy_> Ik zie ook een probleem met een aantal icoontjes van Thomas, ik zal hem wel even een berichtje sturen. De randen zijn niet glad.
<Ronnie> dank je, het is ook al goed bruikbaar
<Ronnie> Idroy_: dat is een probleem met gif iconen denk ik
<Ronnie> ronde vormen zijn daarmee erg lastig
<Idroy_> oh, dus die moeten even naar .png ge-exporteerd worden.
<Idroy_> of, de randen met wat blur behandelen, ik kijk wel even of het werkt
<Idroy_> ok... blurren werkt niet, zijn ze te klein voor denk ik, hmmm even kijken of ik wat met de .svg van hem kan :)
<Idroy_> oh wel,,, hij stond in indexed... ben even niet helemaal meer scherp aan het denken :P
<Ronnie> probleem is als we naar png exporten moeten we de code aapassen
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Ronnie> er zijn volgens mij wel manieren om een goede gif te maken, maar dat is even oefenen
<Idroy_> ye, inderdaad
<OerHeks> apng ?
<Idroy_> hmmm, frustrerend, krijg het niet echt voor elkaar in gimp om het strakke randen te geven
<StefandeVries> Hallo weer.
<Idroy_> hey
<Idroy_> wat gebeurde er net StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Oh.
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot hoort - vooralsnog - offline te gaan als ik dat doe. En dat deed het niet.
<Idroy_> ah okay, doet ie het nu wel goed?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee.
<StefandeVries> Zie jij 'm? :P
<Idroy_> nope
<Idroy_> xD
<StefandeVries> Nou, daar is je antwoord xD
<RawChid> Vertalingen gaan lekker trijntje
<RawChid> Nog 31 TODO op onze statuspagina :)
<Idroy_> :)
<trijntje> 31 maar? drnet nog 80
<trijntje> RawChid: mooi, we gaan het weer halen voor de stringfreeze
<trijntje> ik heb net kubuntu/edubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu-desktop geinstalleerd, dus ik kan aanstaande week de vertalingen testen
<RawChid> Ja, ik heb die control centre en GTK meuk gedaan
<RawChid> Vanmiddag is er ook goed bezig geweest :)
<Idroy_> RawChis, het is trouwens ook gelukt met dat PHP, ik had even Firefox geinstalleerd, en het daarmee geprobeerd
<Idroy_> RawChid*
<RawChid> Ah, mooi!
<RawChid> Zou niet aan de browser moeten liggen, maar goed, het werkt nu!
<Idroy_> inderdaad, dat is het belangrijkste :P
<RawChid> Idroy_, wel eens een count down banner gemaakt?
<Idroy_> Nee, nog nooit
<RawChid> Is ook een soort wedstrijd voor: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<RawChid> Voor als je dat een keer leuk lijkt ;)
<RawChid> Deze link is beter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/OneiricCountdownBanner
<Idroy_> Oh ja, ik ben nu te laat ervoor volgens mij. Naja over 6 maanden heb ik weer een kans ;-)
<RawChid> Yeah :)
<OerHeks> leef je uit op 12.04 de naam is er nog niet, wel de datums > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PReleaseSchedule
<Idroy_> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy_> cya later
<OerHeks> 12.04 zonder terminal ...
<RawChid> Zonder terminal?
<OerHeks> http://scottlinux.com/2011/07/06/shuttleworth-removes-terminal-from-ubuntu-12-04/
<RawChid> lol
<OerHeks> de sneltoets ctrl + alt + T is gewoon nodig, en stoer
<OerHeks> Idroy, kan je een banner maken, save Ctrl + Alt + T in 12.04 ?
<MrChrisDruif> Wat? GEEN TERMINAL IN 12.04? =@ =@
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, post net gelezen; was maar een grap
<OerHeks> Tasksel, aptitude, synaptic, terminal ..
<trijntje> lol, ik geloofde het nog bijna ook ;)
<trijntje> weltrusten mensen
<MrChrisDruif> Slaap lekker trijntje
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-19
<Cees> Luckiboy: je kan in .bashrc aangeven dat de history niet wordt opgeslagen door HISTFILE=/dev/null op te nemen
<Luckiboy> Ah, bedankt
<Cees> de history blijft wel beschikbaar in de huidige terminalsessie
<Luckiboy> Dat vind ik soms ook nog wel handig, dus dat is prima :)
<Cees> ook kan je (als alternatief voor het wissen met een editor) probleemloos bestand .bash_history wissen met Nautilus. Dit bestand wordt de volgende keer weer vanzelf gemaakt
<Cees> (wissen met een terminal geeft niet hetzelfde resultaat, bij het sluiten van de terminal is de oude .bash_history weer terug ;)
<Luckiboy> Maar dan  idd blijf je aan het verwijderen, vandaar mijn vraag op het forum
<Luckiboy> Die zinsopbouw klopt niet helemaal ???
<Luckiboy>  *Maar dan blijf je idd aan het verwijderen, vandaar mijn vraag op het forum
<Cees> nee, het laatste was geen reactie op je forumvraag maar op het artikel waarnaar wordt verwezen. Om .bash_history geheel te wissen wordt de inhoud gewist met een editor.
<Cees> dat kan eenvoudiger :)
<Luckiboy> Maar dat staat toch ook gewoon in het artikel? "Wilt u alle opgeslagen oude opdrachtregels in één keer wissen? Die zijn opgeslagen in het gebruikersaccount, in het verborgen bestand .bash_history."
<Cees> ja, maar het artikel gaat verder door dit bestand te openen met een editor in plaats van te verwijderen
<Luckiboy> Ja, een beetje onnodige moeite verspillen, maar ach (trouwens als je maar een aantal opdrachten wilt verwijderen kan de tip alsnog nuttig zijn ;))
<Cees> offtopic: het in het artikel genoemde voorbeeld vindt ik bijzonder. Ik voer regelmatig onderhoud uit op systemen van iemand anders maar juist dan hecht ik grote waarde aan de history om duidelijk te hebben wat ik wel (en niet) heb gedaan. Kwestie van persoonlijke voorkeur, ik zou niemand mijn computer laten onderhouden die geheimzinnig doet over de uitgevoerde opdrachten.
<Luckiboy> Cees +1 (en even tussendoor: vindt ik? ;))
<Cees> vindt jij , helemaal gelijk. Nederlands was niet mijn goeiste vak op school
<Cees> :)
<Luckiboy> lol
<hannie> dag leoquant
<leoquant> hannie hallo
<hannie> leoquant, is het goed dat we vanavond hier vergaderen?
<leoquant> jazeker
<hannie> We = VT ;)
<leoquant> begrijp ik
<hannie> ok, vanaf 20:00
<leoquant> prima, en gebruik de bot he
<leoquant> die geeft zulke mooie logs enzo
<hannie> ja, start is toch ;startmeeting en einde ;endmeeting?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> ;chair
<leoquant> ;topic
<leoquant> etc
<hannie> ah, een klein opfrissertje. Bedankt!
<hannie> wordt degene die ;startmeeting doet niet automatisch chair?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> bedankt voor het opfrissertje
<hannie> Mijn kennis is wat roestig geworden omdat we lang niet vergaderd hebben
<leoquant> valt mee toch?
<hannie> Maar omdat Quantal over niet al te lange tijd uitkomt is een vergadering wel nuttig
<leoquant> ik moet nog inloggen op de wiki, dat wil niet lukken
<leoquant> ok hannie
<hannie> ah, ik ben er net met wat omzwervingen beland (inloggen gelukt)
<leoquant> top, ik ga dat zo doen
<leoquant> hoop ik...:/
<hannie> Je moet geloof ik sso gebruiken (single sign on)
<leoquant> juist
<hannie> Zie je
<leoquant> ja, ik moet het oude wachtwoord oppikken ergens
<leoquant> dag hannie
<leoquant> lol
<pjotr> Hallo allen
<StefandeVries> Hallo alleen.
<trijntje> ah, is de vergadering hier in plaats van in #ubuntu-nl-meeting?
<pjotr> Haha. Dat zeg ik ook altijd, in zo'n geval.... :-)
<StefandeVries> trijntje: ik heb geen idee.
<StefandeVries> De laatste tijd krijg ik nogal weinig mee, zeg maar.
<pjotr> @stefan dus, niet @trijntje...
<StefandeVries> Is pjotr de Pjotr met de Caesar-avatar?
<pjotr> stefan: Gaius Iulius Caesar, jawel... trijntje: locatie vergadering verbaast me ook enigszins
<StefandeVries> Ik had de volledige naam moeten noemen, mijn excuses. ;-)
<trijntje> och, zal wel een vertyping zijn geweest, maakt ook niet uit
<pjotr> ego te absolvo
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Goed, mensen, ik ga de piano bestijgen. Een vruchtdragende vergadering gewenst!
<pjotr> gratias ago
<trijntje> het is nog akelig rustig, zowel hier als op de statuspagina ;)
<hannie> Hallo VT-teamleden
<pjotr> hallo hannie
<hannie> pjotr, welkom
<hannie> timo heeft net gemaild dat hij niet kan vanavond
<trijntje> hey hannie
<hannie> hi trijntje fijn dat je er bent
<hannie> We gaan maar beginnen, ok
<pjotr> ok
<hannie> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is hannie. Het kengetal is 2670167492233
<hannie> Er is geen agenda. Ik denk dat we alleen over Quantal zullen praten
<hannie> Hebben jullie de statuspagina voor je?
<trijntje> jeps
<pjotr> ja
<hannie> pjotr, ik zie dat jij ook werkt aan gnome-disk-utilities
<hannie> Ik heb toegevoegd dat ik daar bij Gnome aan werk
<hannie> Ik heb wel het LP bestand ernaast open staan en zie wat vertalingen van jou
<pjotr> nog niet..... was bedoeld als een soort reservering. Prima als jij het doet
<pjotr> die vertalingen dateren van half jaar geleden
<hannie> ok, ben al een heel end
<hannie> trijntje, wat vind je van de voortgang?
<trijntje> hannie: ik weet het niet precies
<trijntje> ik ben zelf de laatste tijd niet zo gemotiveerd om te vertalen, ik help nu meer met het testen van iso-images en de localised images
<hannie> Ik moet bekennen dat ik zelf meestal direct naar LP (Quantal) ga. Is het erg dat ik het rechtstreeks doe?
<hannie> images, ja, heb ik gezien. Je bent goed bezig
<trijntje> ik denk wel dat we het af krijgen voor Quantal, maar we hebben niet veel vertalers
<pjotr> hannie: hoe bedoel je? Zie je dat niet terug op de statuspagina?
<hannie> pjotr, ik ben een beetje stout. Het gaat sneller als ik het rechtstreeks doe, maar eigenlijk moet ik de statuspagina daarna bijwerken
<hannie> en dat schiet er nogal eens bij in. Mijn fout
<pjotr> hannie: och, het kan alsnog.... :-)
<hannie> Ja, is wel beter
<trijntje> ah, het bijwerken van de statuspagina gaat toch vanzelf? Het belangrijkste is dat er geen 2 mensen aan 1 pakket werken
<hannie> Ik zie vooral veel onvertaalde strings in de gnome-modules
<trijntje> de exacte aantallen zijn niet zo heel belangrijk
<pjotr> Via de statuspagina heb ik al wat gedaan. Het zou prettig zijn als anderen de resterende pakketten voor hun rekening nemen
<hannie> trijntje, je hebt gelijk, maar dan moet er wel op Synchronize worden geklikt
<hannie> De meeste ubuntu-pakketten hebben slechts weinig te vertalen strings
<hannie> Ik denk dat dat wel af komt als we er met z'n drieën aan werken
<hannie> Voor gnome moet ik even onderzoeken waarom er zoveel onvertaalde strings zijn
<hannie> Reinout heeft wel iets hierover op de mailing lijst gezet, maar dat was mij niet duidelijk
<hannie> een recent Gnome Goal was het verwijderen van
<hannie> markup uit berichten.
<trijntje> er staan ook nog veel pakketten op grijs, dat is mijn schuld, ik zal die zo snel mogelijk bijwerken
<hannie> trijntje, weet jij wat dit betekent?
<hannie> "verwijderen van markup"?
<trijntje> hannie: ik denk dat dat over opmaak gaat, dus bijvoorbeeld "Kilk <b>hier</b> om X te doen"
<trijntje> de nieuwe string zou dan "Klik hier om X te doen" zijn, gok ik
<hannie> ah, maar dan zouden ze als "Niet gereed" moeten worden opgenomen
<trijntje> maar dat is wel iets wat msgmerge meteen ziet, dus dat zou ik als eerste proberen
<pjotr> Op zich goed idee, die verwijdering, maar betekent dat een massale afbraak van de bestaande vertaalde tekstsnoeren?
<trijntje> bij gtk-3.0-properties waren er ook heel veel 'nieuwe strings' wat op het volgende neerkwam: "Naam:" werd "Naam"
<hannie> msgmerge heeft alleen zin als er iets te mergen valt. De vorige versie van gnome-disk-utility was ook maar 25% vertaald, hetgeen me verbaast
<trijntje> met msgmerge haal je dat er snel uit, alles opnieuw vertalen had uren geduurd
<pjotr> G*dallemachtig, Gnome..... :-((
<hannie> ja, pjotr het is een hele uitzoekerij elke keer weer
<trijntje> hannie: welk programma is dat eigenlijk gnome-disk-utility?
<hannie> volgens mij is dat "Schijfgereedschap"
<pjotr> schijfgereedschap
<hannie> Het gekke is dat er Redhat bij staat
<pjotr> bovenstrooms binnengekomen? Red Hat Linusx heeft ook Gnome als werkomgeving
<pjotr> Gnome 2 nog, als ik het wel heb
<trijntje> hannie: ik zou proberen disk-utility 3.2 er in te mergen, die is 96% vertaald
<hannie> Wat ook ongelukkig is, is dat de nieuwe versies van Gnome en Ubuntu op geheel andere tijdstippen vallen
<hannie> trijntje, ik kijk ff
<trijntje> dat is altijd, maar meestal neemt ubuntu de 'master' pakketten van gnome
<trijntje> http://l10n.gnome.org/languages/nl/all/ui/
<hannie> trijntje, 3.2 is 25% vertaald
<hannie> http://l10n.gnome.org/module/gnome-disk-utility/#gnome-3-2
<trijntje> huh: http://l10n.gnome.org/vertimus/gnome-disk-utility/gnome-3-2/po/nl
<hannie> Jouw link en die van mij zouden toch dezelfde informatie moeten bevatten?
<trijntje> dat is vreemd, dat zouden we aan gnome moeten vragen
<hannie> Ik zoek het uit. Want het is niet de bedoeling dat ik alles weer opnieuw ga doen
<trijntje> pjotr: btw, kan ik uit jouw opmerking eerder opmaken dat jij van plan bent de pakketten waar nu je naam achter staat te vertalen, en verder waarschijnlijk niet?
<pjotr> trijntje: ik heb al relatief veel gedaan, hè.... Zie de groene pakketten. Ik zou verder nog graag willen gaan werken aan libgweather, baobab en nm-applet
<pjotr> De rest kan wellicht door anderen worden gedaan
<hannie> ok, lijkt maar bedenk wel dat er niet veel "anderen" actief zijn
<trijntje> pjotr: ja weet ik, jij bent tot nu toe de enige die vertaald heeft ;) Ik bedoelde het puur als vraag
<trijntje> zodat ik een beetje in kan schatten hoeveel er nog moet gebeuren
<hannie> trijntje, ik zal de komende dagen al die kleintjes aanpakken
<pjotr> De rest van de rode pakketten kan in een paar uurtjes worden afgewerkt
<pjotr> 2 uur max, denk ik.
<hannie> Als gnome-disk-utility al op 96% staat heb ik daar niet veel werk meer aan te doen
<pjotr> De grijze pakketten zijn een ander verhaal. Wanneer worden ze rood?
<hannie> Ik denk dat we over de grijze pakketten even moeten melden wie wat wil reserveren
<trijntje> ja, die grijzen maak ik rood als de laatste vertalingen gemerged heb
<hannie> Daarna kan het toegewezen worden zodat er niet meer dan 1 vertaler aan werkt
<hannie> trijntje, ben jij al die grijzen aan het mergen?
<trijntje> meestal draait het er dan op uit dat ik meteen ook alles vertaal, maar ik zal nu gewoon mergen + uploaden
<trijntje> dan hoeft neit iedereen op mij te wachten
<hannie> ok, goed plan
<pjotr> trijntje: goed plan. Beiden: zoals jullie weten ben ik bovenstrooms vertaler bij Xfce (Xubuntu) en LXDE (Lubuntu). Beide staan op 100 % vertaald.
<hannie> Ik denk dat we er wel uit zijn wat de statuspagina en Quantal betreft
<hannie> Het lijkt mij goed hier verder via email over te communiceren als dat nodig is
<trijntje> cool, goed gedaan pjotr!
<hannie> pjotr, hulde!
<pjotr> Dank, maar veel werk was het niet, de afgelopen periode.... Meer een kwestie van bijhouden.  :P
<hannie> Doen we nog iets met de officiële documentatie? String freeze 20 sept
<hannie> Ik weet dat jullie daar geen liefhebber van zijn :)
<pjotr> hannie: ik niet.... qua docu vaar ik een eigen koers
<pjotr> kost ook veel tijd
<hannie> pjotr, geen probleem, je doet al zo veel
<hannie> Ik ben nog bezig met de manual Precise (80% vertaald)
<hannie> Het kost idd veel tijd, maar ik vind het doorgaans wel leuk om te doen
<hannie> We proberen nu de Quantal versie van de manual gelijk uit te laten komen met Quantal zelf. Of het lukt is een tweede
<hannie> Ik bedoel dan de Engelstalige versie
<trijntje> hannie: is dat zo? Wel mooi dat het manualteam weer opgestart is, het was een beetje overleden
<trijntje> hannie: of bedoel je de eigen documentatie van ubuntu? Ik weet eigenlijk niet waar die op launchpad staat
<hannie> trijntje, sinds Oneiric is er een nieuw, fris team waar het goed mee samenwerken is
<hannie> de ubuntu-docs (F1, help/hulp) staat op Lp, de manual ook
<pjotr> hannie: kun jij overbrengen aan Gnome, dat het niet gelukkig is dat de opmaakverwijdering zoveel schade heeft aangebracht aan bestaande vertalingen?
<trijntje> hmm, ubuntu-help is het template op launchpad, maar die is nog hetzelfde als in precise. Die hebben ze dus nog niet geupdate
<hannie> pjotr, ja, ik wil er zelf ook meer van weten. Ik neem contact op met Wouter of Reinout
<hannie> trijntje, de string freeze is morgen, 20 september
<hannie> Ik neem aan dat het daarna op LP wordt gezet
<hannie> Zo niet, dan zal ik het vragen via de ubuntu-docs mailing lijst
<trijntje> ik hoop het. Maar het unity team zit nog de hele tijd UI veranderingen te doen, dus dat kan ook uitlopen
<trijntje> ik vraag het wel even ja
<hannie> trijntje, daarover is ook overleg geweest. Het is niet de bedoeling dat er na de string freeze nog wijzigingen worden aangebracht in de GUI
<trijntje> nee, maar dat gebeurt wel veel dacht ik
<hannie> Het zal toch beperkt blijven tot enkele wijzigingen denk/hoop ik
<hannie> Hebben jullie nog vragen/opmerkingen over de vertaling van Quantal?
<pjotr> Nee. Er lijkt weinig nieuws bij te zitten.... De vorige vertaalklus was een stuk groter
<trijntje> nee, we zullen zien wat er nog met de docs gebeurt, en verder is het duidelijk wat er nog moet gebeuren
<trijntje> ja, 12.04 was de eerste die 100% NL vertaald was
<hannie> dan wil ik jullie bedanken voor jullie aanwezigheid. En aan het werk maar weer, er is nog heel wat te doen!;)
<pjotr> OK. Houdoe!
<hannie> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log2670167492233.html
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, zie !logs | Regelmatig worden hier workshops georganiseerd. Zie ook !workshops
<tikkel_> groetjes maar weer
<hannie> tot ziens trijntje en pjotr
<trijntje> tot ziens hannie, we spreken elkaar nog wel op de ML
<hannie> oki, see you
<RawChid> Goede avond
<Luckiboy> Hallo RawChid
<StefandeVries> Hallo RawChid.
<RawChid> Dag heeren
<hannie> RawChid, heren en dames:)
<RawChid> Ah, hannie is er ook nog. Excuses
<RawChid> Dag dame
<RawChid> Zijn er nog spannende conclusies van de vergadering?
<StefandeVries> RawChid: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log2670167492233.html
<cumulus007> Goedenavond, tot mijn spijt ben ik te laat voor de vergadering van het vertaalteam. Hoe is deze verlopen?
<commandoline> cumulus007: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log2670167492233.html (met dank aan StefandeVries)
<cumulus007> Dank commandoline, StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan.
<RawChid> StefandeVries: bedankt voor de lint
<RawChid> link*
<RawChid> Ik hoopte eigenlijk dat iemand mij een recap van een paar zinngen gaf. Maargoed, mijn luiheid wordt niet op ingegaan :P
<hannie> StefandeVries, en commandoline bedankt voor het doorgeven van de link
<hannie> Ik was bezig met andere dingen
<cumulus007> hallo hannie
<hannie> hey cumulus007 jammer dat je wat laat was
<cumulus007> helaas ja, ik had het voornemen weer eens van de partij te zijn
<hannie> Ik vind jouw idee van kwaliteitsbewaking een hele goede
<hannie> er is niet zo heel veel meer te vertalen, maar wel te verbeteren
<hannie> en ook aan de consistentie valt e.e.a. te doen
<cumulus007> hannie: dat is nou precies waar ik me graag mee bezig houd ;)
<hannie> komt dat even goed uit
<cumulus007> hannie: ik zal komend weekeinde eens wat pakketten doorspitten
<hannie> je bent geweldig
<hannie> Ik heb o.a. in Unity een paar berichten nog niet goedgekeurd omdat ik twijfel
<hannie> Je komt vast wel dingen tegen die ik nog open heb gelaten
<RawChid> Ik vind dat 'kwaliteitsbewaking' ook een goeie!
<hannie> ah, fijn
<RawChid> Wellicht kun je op de statuspagina je naam zetten bij 'reviewer'. Zo kun je ook nog bijhouden en zien wat er gereviewed wordt, of al gedaan wordt
<cumulus007> hannie: komt in orde :) ik heb wel enkele kanttekeningen bij deze werkwijze en dat is
<RawChid> Als jullie dat willen
<hannie> RawChid, prima, naam in kolom 'reviewer' op statuspagina zetten
<cumulus007> - RawChid, maak daar maar een mooie Nederlandse term van: recensent, of gewoon kwaliteitsbewaker, dat dekt de lading prima -
<RawChid> Reviewer dekt de lading toch ook..
<cumulus007> ...en dat is dat ik ook geen alomvattende kennis van het Nederlands heb. Dus als ik twijfel aan het al dan niet wijzigen van een zinsconstructie, dan zal ik jullie mailen
<hannie> cumulus007, soms is het goed bij twijfel anderen te raadplegen via de lijst, niets mis mee
<RawChid> De reden dat het Engels is, is omdat die tool die overzichten genereert expres in het Engels is. Zodoende kunnen andere teams deze ook gebruiken
<cumulus007> RawChid: aha, dat wist ik niet, in dat geval: prima. Ik heb soms last van taalpurisme. ;)
<RawChid> Je mag het nu best aanpassen op de wiki. Alleen als iemand de tool weer draait (sync met launchpad), zal het weer reviewer worden.
<hannie> aha, ik wilde net voorstellen de kolomkoppen te vertalen
<cumulus007> Ik kan overigens geen quota beloven, aangezien ik het redelijk druk heb. De belangrijkste pakketten krijgen natuurlijk voorrang
<RawChid> Ik ben ook druk, maar kan af en toe wel ff een uurtje helpen indien nodig
<hannie> cumulus007, geen probleem. Doe wat je kunt doen.
<hannie> Ja, het is wel fijn als we Quantal ook 100% vertaald krijgen
<commandoline> ook nu vind ik de vertaling al behoorlijk goed (ik zit sinds een paar dagen op quantal) :)
<cumulus007> hannie: absoluut. Ik krijg de kriebels van oliedomme menselijke fouten, zoals "_Details" sinds een tijd in Precise.
<cumulus007> hoe zit het overigens met gnome-disk-utility? Ik heb daar ooit een complete vertaling voor geleverd
<commandoline> ik ben zelf niets tegengekomen tot nu toe (maar misschien let ik niet goed op :P).
<commandoline> *zelfs
<hannie> cumulus007, ik heb net 3.2 met 3.6 samengevoegd, maar het resultaat is pover
<cumulus007> Toen heeft iemand een aantal wijzigingen aangebracht, grotendeels ten goede, maar ik merkte dat er plots "classificatie" stond en dergelijke, en dat gaat toch nergens overe
<hannie> nog veel onvertaald dan wel niet gereed
<hannie> cumulus007, dat heb ik al verbeterd (benchmark)
<hannie> twijfel nog over prestatiemeting of benchmark
<hannie> voorkeur voor het laatste
<RawChid> Wat is dat met 800 onvertaald op app-install-data eigenlijk?
<hannie> RawChid, trijntje is er offline mee bezig
<RawChid> Oke
<hannie> maar hij zou het weer rood maken
<cumulus007> hannie: benchmark, absoluut.
<hannie> cumulus007, zo heb ik het ook staan nu. Maar benchmarken? het werkwoord?
<cumulus007> "benchmarken" vermijden en "benchmark uitvoeren" verkiezen.
<hannie> of prestatiemeting uitvoeren?
<cumulus007> hannie: ik ben huiverig als het om het vertalen van dit soort vaktermen gaat. De mensen die deze software gebruiken weten straks niet meer waarover het gaat.
<hannie> voorbeeld:
<cumulus007> Waar trek je dan de streep? Hoofd-Opstart-Vermelding? SATA-gastheer-adapter?
<hannie> string 1 = Start Benchmark. string 2 = Start Benchmarking
<StefandeVries> Of 'tekstsnoer'. :P
<hannie> cumulus007, ik ga steeds vaker over tot de Engelse term, wel een beetje met tegenzin hoor
<hannie> tja, tekstsnoer, tekenreeks, whatever ;)
<cumulus007> hannie: Hm, lastig. Is string 2 geen omschrijving in de vorm van een "tooltip"?
<hannie> cumulus007, dat is niet te zien in het po-bestand
<cumulus007> Het is, voor zover ik kan zien, het onderschrift van die knop
<cumulus007> Als je in je terminal uitvoert:
<cumulus007> LANG=C palimpsest
<hannie> in het Nederlands is het onderscheid moeilijk te maken (met of zonde -ing)
<hannie> *zonder
<cumulus007> dan zie je vanzelf waar al die strings zich bevinden
<trijntje> even voor de zekerheid: Evolution staat er nog wel tussen maar hoeft niet vertaald te worden, want is niet meer standaard geinstalleerd in ubuntu
<hannie> aha, ja schijfgereedschap heet officieel palimpsest. Hoe verzinnen ze zo een naam
<hannie> trijntje, het wordt nog wel in andere distro's gebruikt
<cumulus007> hannie: "baoab", nog zo'n mooie
<cumulus007> of baobab, het zal wel
<trijntje> ja, maar niet de vertalingen die in launchpad gedaan worden
<trijntje> als je het bij gnome vertaald is het een ander verhaal natuurlijk
<hannie> trijntje, idd, alleen bij Gnome Damned Lies
<hannie> ook weer zo een woord: Bikkelharde leugens Nou vraag ik je
<RawChid> Wel netjes van je dat je damned vertaalt naar bikkelhard.
<RawChid> Dat kan letterlijker :P
<hannie> ja, op zich goed verzonnen. Het origineel is gewoon raar
<RawChid> Ik vind het sowieso een rare naam
<RawChid> Straalt een beetje onbetrouwbaarheid uit
<RawChid> Hoe weet ik nu of die statistieken kloppen. Dat ding die ze presenteert heet Damned Lies
<trijntje> zo, ik heb het bestand voor app-install-data opgeladen, dus die zal ik morgen op rood zetten
<cumulus007> Ik zie sowieso geen relatie tussen die kreet en localisatie van software
<RawChid> Maargoed, ik ga er vantussen. Fijne avond verder!
<trijntje> waarschijnlijk een woordgrapje op 'lies, damned lies and statistics'
<cumulus007> RawChid: fijn je gesproken te hebben, van 't zelfde ;)
<hannie> jongens, bedankt voor het babbeltje. Tot ziens
<trijntje> laters RawChid
<cumulus007> trijntje: dat zal 't zijn ja. Het is zeker niet de eerste keer dat je in de opensourcewereld een naam tegenkomt van het een of het ander met een duidelijk politieke boodschap van de maker
<trijntje> ja, en het is niet zo dat een 'normale' gebruiker datsoort rare grapjes snel tegenkomt, dus dan kan het weinig kwaad
<trijntje> ik moet ook gaan, leuk dat je ons weer komt helpen, nakijken is altijd handig
<trijntje> ik spreek je hier nog wel, of anders via de mailinglijst!
<RawChid> Ah, die quote kende ik niet trijntje. Nu snap ik em :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-20
<erkan^> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> Werkt het vertaling van Engels naar Nederlands zwaar, RawChid ?
<Luckiboy> Hmm, er is zo te zien nog niet eens iets voor het nieuwe seizoen opgezet, zal ik dat even doen?
<StefandeVries> Ga je gang.
<Luckiboy> Done :)
<Luckiboy> Hallo BramBoos
<BramBoos> hoi
<erkan^> hai BramBoos en Luckiboy
<timo^> dag BramBoos
<Luckiboy> BramBoos, welkom
<timo^> welkom inderdaad BramBoos, leuk dat je even een kijkje komt nemen :)
<BramBoos> Toch nog wel veel mensen online ;)
<erkan^> is BramBoos nieuw?
<timo^> jazeker BramBoos
<erkan^> ik ben hier niet lang geweest en ben ik weer welkom dan? :p
<timo^> kwam je hier om eens te kijken of je kan bijdragen?
<timo^> Dat kan namelijk altijd :)
<timo^> erkan^: jij bent ook weer welkom hoor ;)
<erkan^> opgelucht! :P
<BramBoos> Ik volg het Mwanzo project al een tijdje en vond het een goed initiatief, helaas heb ik door mijn opleiding wat weining tijd om een bijdrage te kunnen leveren
<timo^> dat is niet erg
<timo^> je kunt ook zo af en toe iets doen
<timo^> zo vertaal ik
<timo^> als ik tijd en zin heb
<timo^> je draagt zo iets bij, maar zit nergens aan vast
<timo^> en je kunt documentatie schrijven...
<timo^> heel veel mogelijkheden
<timo^> wat jij leuk vindt :)
<Luckiboy> (vertel hem ook over het docuteam, we komen mensen te kort :P)
<timo^> haha
<BramBoos> ai, documentatie. Niet bepaald mijn sterkste punt. Ben zelf app developer en moet van alles wat ik doe documenteren maar dat is voor mij gewoon een straf :P
<timo^> haha
<timo^> dan wordt dat hem niet
<timo^> er blijven nog genoeg opties open :)
<CasW> Klinkt als een mooie voor het webteam of gewoon algemeen developen van applicaties voor Ubuntu en bugs fixen / hunten ;)
<timo^> En hulp geven, daar help je ook heel erg mee :)
<BramBoos> Misschien dat ik wel een workshop ga doen, ik mag graag mensen helpen
<timo^> als je lekker creatief bent, kun je ook gaan artworken
<BramBoos> uit hoeveel mensen bestaat Mwanzo eigenlijk?
<timo^> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/teams/teamleden
<timo^> daar staat het op :)
<Luckiboy> Ik ben weer terug van weggeweest, hierbij stel ik me ook open voor vragen :)
<Luckiboy> <BramBoos> Misschien dat ik wel een workshop ga doen, ik mag graag mensen helpen -> Dat komt goed uit, het nieuwe workshopseizoen is begonnen, zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<Luckiboy> Zoals je ziet zijn er nog geen workshops geplant
<Luckiboy> ha leoquant
<leoquant> hee ho
<Luckiboy> Vergadering mwanzo over 2 weken?
<leoquant> meeting 15 okt. as
<Luckiboy> * 3 weken
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> bedankt dat je weer actief werd/was/bent voor mwanzo
<leoquant> ik werd er wakker door
<leoquant> :)
<Luckiboy> :)
<Luckiboy> Ik had vakantie hè
<leoquant> wie niet, maar we gaan lekker door met mwanzo
<leoquant> de nieuwe wiki is subliem zo
<leoquant> openid werkt fijn :)
<leoquant> Kebabfish: hallo
<leoquant> lol
<Luckiboy> Ja, alleen volgens mij kunnen die tabellen in de cursus categorie wel een kleurtje gebruiken, die staat nog een beetje in het oude thema
<Luckiboy> van de mwanzo dan
<leoquant> ok dat moet rood/pranje dus?
<leoquant> o
<Luckiboy> Dat staat wat netter denk ik, maar dat kan ik ook wel veranderen zo
<timo^> hm
<leoquant> Luckiboy: ok prima
<timo^> ik wil wel die workshop geven over VM's :)
<leoquant> timo^: go ahead
<timo^> zet ik hem in het schema
<timo^> dag Kebabfish
<leoquant> ik doe weer ircclients voor de derde keer voor nieuwe deelnemers
<leoquant> en ufw
<leoquant> voor desktoips
<leoquant> -i
<timo^> ervaring :P
<leoquant> hallo Kebabfish
<Luckiboy> Ik moet nog even kijken, mss doe ik het over doc weer, maar het lijkt me ook wel geinig om iets van de terminal te doen of zo
<leoquant> Luckiboy: zie maar, wanneer er volk voor is is het prima
<leoquant> ik bedoel cursisten
<timo^> verschillende werkomgevingen is leuk, maar lastig te doen
<leoquant> joh, lubuntu is toch erg leuk
<timo^> je gaat mensen niet hun systeem laten vervuilen met LXDE, KDE, XFCE, en Gnome :P
<leoquant> staat net op een oud laptoppie
<leoquant> ff journaal
<leoquant> tot zo
<timo^> tot zo :)
<Luckiboy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/WorkshopNew Goed zo? Dan implementeer ik hem in http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<timo^> het sluit aan op de rest van de wiki
<timo^> hoewel ik het oranje wat schreeuwerig vind
<timo^> maar daar kun jij niks aan doen
<timo^> dus goed zo mi
<Luckiboy> Dat oranje is het algemene design, toch?
<timo^> jup
 * timo^ vindt het slechter leesbaar en houdt van de bruine look
<timo^> maar het is oké :)
<Luckiboy> Ok, dan implementeer ik het naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<commandoline> ah, da's een stuk beter :)
<Luckiboy> Gelukkig, ten minste nog iemand die het goed vindt :P
<commandoline> :P
<RawChid> Luckiboy: die nieuwe look op de workshop pagina ziet er mooi uit
<RawChid> Flinke verbetering als je het mij vraagt.
<RawChid> Good buzy
<Luckiboy> :)
<RawChid> Oeh, ik zie nu wel een klein uitlijnings puntje
<RawChid> Die tabellen komen helemaal tot aan de rechterkant (iets te ver). Is dat bij jou ook?
<Luckiboy> Oh, vertel
<Luckiboy> Ja, klopt, bij mij ook
<timo^> ja, ik zie het
<RawChid> Dat zie ik in de oudere versie trouwens ook. Dus ligt niet aan direct jouw aanpassing
<RawChid> Ik moet nu alweer gaan. Laterz
<Luckiboy> Doei RawChid
<timo^> <tablebgcolor="##dd4814" tablewidth="1136px" tableheight="105px"rowbgcolor="#dd4814" rowstyle="color:#FFFFFF;  "#dd4814 style="color:#FFFFFF;  ">
<timo^> daarmee lukt het
<commandoline> kan je toevallig die tablewidth ook op 100% zetten?
 * commandoline kan zich voorstellen dat pixels op kleinere schermen problemen geven (e.g. 1024x768)
<commandoline> hmm, lijkt mee te vallen
<commandoline> laat maar :P
<Luckiboy> timo^, heb je dat al aangepast of moet ik dat nog doen?
<timo^> dat moet jij nog even doen Luckiboy
<timo^> :)
<Luckiboy> Ok
<Luckiboy> Zo, is het bij jou nu ook goed?
<Luckiboy> timo^
<timo^> sorry
<timo^> even kijken
<timo^> Jep
<timo^> prima
<Luckiboy> Mooi
<timo^> alleen ronde hoeken zouden mooi zijn :P
<Luckiboy> :)
<timo^> maar ik weet niet hoe dat gaat...
<timo^> goed
<timo^> ik ga slapen
<timo^> truste :)
<Luckiboy> truste
<Luckiboy> Ik ga er ook maar eens vandoor
<Cees> nu lopen de balken hier rechts uit het beeld
<Cees> waarom width in px? en niet in %?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-21
<RawChid> Eens met Cees, breedte kun je beter relatief (in procenten) opgeven
<RawChid> Wanneer boven de 600px ofzo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-22
<leoquant> Luckiboy: mooi gedaan de wiki
<Luckiboy> leoquant, dank je
<RawChid> Dag leoquant!
<leoquant> hallo RawChid
<Luckiboy> hallo RawChid en leoquant
<RawChid> Hoe is het leoquant?
<erkan^> over drie maanden is de winterseizoen er, dan moet ik truien breien :/
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-23
<erkan^> window border is weg, hoe kan ik hem terug?
<erkan^> sorry was bedoeld voor #u buntu-nl
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-09-16
<Soul-Sing> Rachelle, hoe ist?
<Soul-Sing> heee od
<Soul-Sing> m
<Timo> Hallo Soul-Sing.
<Soul-Sing> rustig op 't forum?
<Timo> Joah, weinig bijzonderheden.
<Timo> Sinds vandaag ook stemrecht, dus ik kan mijn mening uiten bij de verkiezingen.
<Soul-Sing> Timo_ verkiezingen?
<timo_> Gemeenschapsraad ;)
<Soul-Sing> zijn er kandidaten?
<Soul-Sing> is er keus?
<Soul-Sing> moet femke dit niet weten?
<Soul-Sing> :)
<Soul-Sing> ?
<Timo> Het staat al op het forum:
<Timo> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/verkiezingen-gemeenschapsraad-oktober-2013-stel-u-kandidaat!/
<Soul-Sing> dank
<Timo> Dus Femke kan zich gewoon weer kandidaat stellen :)
<Soul-Sing> nog niet niemand
<Timo> Vanaf wanneer eigenlijk?
<Soul-Sing> nu al toch?
<Soul-Sing> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/VerkiezingenOktober2013Kandidaten commandoline kun je je naam er bij zetten?
<Timo> Ah, I see.
<Soul-Sing> jouw naam staater!
<Soul-Sing> stond er
<Timo> Huh? Wiens naam?
<Timo> ?
<Soul-Sing> nee niemand
<Soul-Sing> nou Rachelle negeert me ook al..
<Soul-Sing> schiet niet op
<Timo> Niet erg, dan, nee. :P
<commandoline> Moet ik nog ergens verduidelijken dat het inderdaad mogelijk is om je op die pagina kandidaat te stellen?
<commandoline> gezien ^
<commandoline> Soul-Sing: hoi, kandidaten kunnen zich idd op de wiki opgeven momenteel.
<Soul-Sing> mooi!
<Soul-Sing> commandoline, neem jij nog een termijn?
<commandoline> Dat denk ik wel ja. Als er ten minste genoeg kandidaten komen om de raad voort te laten bestaan...
<Soul-Sing> als dat laatste in het geding is, doe ik mee
<Soul-Sing> helaas...:)
<Soul-Sing> het systeem is te mooi, om te laten schieten nietwaar?
<Timo> Je legt jezelf natuurlijk wel een boel verplichtingen op, als je in de gemeenschapsraad gaat, dus ergens snap ik ook wel dat er niet zoveel animo is.
<commandoline> op zich valt het wel mee, hoor... De maandelijkse vergadering niet vergeten is het belangrijkste ;)
<Timo> Jij bent nu een tijdje raadslid geweest toch, commandoline?
<commandoline> Soul-Sing: het werkt inderdaad prima. Maar mocht het zover komen dan denk ik dat de teams momenteel wel in staat zijn om het over te nemen.
<Timo> Wat heb je in die tijd moeten doen?
<commandoline> Timo: ja, één verkorte termijn om precies te zijn.
<commandoline> het meeste tijd zit in de vergaderingen bijwonen, eigenlijk. Daarnaast voer je zeg maar aansluitend gemiddeld 1 à 2 actiepunten uit, bijv. zo nu en dan een mailtje versturen, etc.
<Soul-Sing> de eerste termijn was hectisch en druk
<Timo> Dat klinkt niet heel erg spannend.
<Timo> Soul-Sing: Verklaar je nader?
<Soul-Sing> bestuur/stichting/etc
<commandoline> & toen moest het allemaal nog opgezet worden. Momenteel draait het eigenlijk prima...
<Soul-Sing> fondsen werven
<Soul-Sing> nu loopt het gewoon
<Soul-Sing> goed
<Timo> commandoline: Dan kan ik twee dingen zeggen: Óf 'Dat is zo simpel, dat ik dat zelfs kan', óf 'Dat is zo simpel, daar ben ik niet voor nodig' :P
<Soul-Sing> Timo, het staat mooi op je cv
<Timo> Hmja, maar ben ik niet nogal jong om dit soort geintjes te doen?
<commandoline> Leeftijd is wat mij betreft geen criterium. Als het je wat lijkt, gewoon doen! :)
<Timo> Ach, ik doe eens gek.
<Timo> Laat ik het gewoon doen. Nú heb ik de tijd er nog voor.
<Timo> Moet ik er ook nog een Linkedin-like praatje (kijk mij eens geweldig zijn en geschikt enzo) op die wikipagina zetten, of moet ik het bij m'n naam laten?
<Timo> commandoline: Pingerdeping.
<commandoline> sorry, was even bezig met een mailtje.
<Timo> Geen probleem. :)
<commandoline> Iets meer dan alleen je naam zou ik wel doen, voor leden die jou nog niet kennen. Link bijvoorbeeld weer even naar je forumprofiel. En/of vertel bijvoorbeeld waarom het je leuk lijkt in de raad te zitten, evt. 'visie voor Ubuntu NL', of dat verkooppraatje. Allemaal prima :)
<Timo> Nee, oké, dan weet ik genoeg. :)
<Timo> Nou, het staat erop...
<commandoline> leuk :)
<Timo> Ik hoop dat er veel mensen zich opgeven, dan zitten er toch nog veel gemotiveerde mensen in de community, zou leuk zijn. :)
<commandoline> ja, dit is inderdaad een aardige test wat dat betreft. Aan de promotie kan het deze keer iig niet meer liggen. Volgens mij staat het zolangzamerhand overal wel op :P
<commandoline> hoewel... Nog niet op de LoCo directory
<Timo> Als je het daar ook nog oppleurt, kan niemand er meer iets van zeggen. :P
 * commandoline is al bezig
<Timo> :)
<Timo> commandoline: gelukt?
<commandoline> ja, de deadlines en de stemperiode staat erop.
<commandoline> * staan.
<Timo> Top :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-09-22
<zippo^> weet  het niemand?
